# Shinobi World 3.0 - Main Thread



## Kuno (Jun 24, 2009)

Set 200 years after the plots of Naruto and Shippuden, many things have changed in the Great Ninja Countries. The Akatsuki was completely destroyed along with Orochimaru and the sound. The many nations have known a time of peace for many years. Though like many good things it won?t last forever. Tensions have begun to rise between the nations and new villains have started to make matters worse.

You will start out as genin beginning your ninja careers. You must learn what you can to protect the village you call home and all those that reside in it?s walls. Will you be able to survive? Can you protect those you call family because of your shared home? Begin your ninja careers and find out. Fight to survive?.

Everyone is welcome!!!!

If you would like to join fill out the character sheet in the OOC thread.

*Make sure that you read the rules. And by posting you are saying that you understand and accept them.

Rules:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Here's something you will have to stick to if you want to remain here. Otherwise, so long. 

1) I'm pretty sure you know what godmodding and powerplaying are if your planning to join. If you don't, go do some research about them, because I will neither answer any questions nor explain why your banned if you ever do that once in a lifetime. 

2) We will treat you with respect and appreciation, and we expect the exact same thing. So feel free to flame, curse, insult and humiliate. We are nice and we would still respect you, but you'll be out. 

3) Understand the way things work around here. Before doing either anything big or simply a fight, we plan and discuss in the OOC thread. Take good care of your own fight, and don't go astray with your plan. So go on and kill everybody with a big explosion, they will be just fine and ignore you, but the worse thing is they won't even say goodbye to your departure.

4) If your autohit or autokilled without your permission and feel displeased with that, tell us. If it's within your permission, or if you feel okay about it, then fine. If you autohit or autokill somebody, and if they say they're annoyed with that, you receive a warn. Do that again, and farewell. 

5) This may sound ridiculous, but I and the other GMs will decide if your kekkai genkai is allowed. No counters and no reasons. If you don't feel right about that, feel free to find another place where your OP can pass. 

6) IMPORTANT: If you can't think of anything to post as much as or more than 4 lines, then don't post and go think instead. Don't make people upset when they work so hard to reply to your post and get disappointed with yours. More than 5 times with this and we'll be forced to bid you goodbye.

7) This is a Naruto RP. No matter how original you are, you have to appreciate that fact. 

a) Use Japanese names, and keep offering Japanese names until you get accepted. You can always have English alias for your OC, however. 

b) You are a ninja, not a god. Gods were once fine, but a world is not enough for a god for everyone. Do things in a ninja's way. Also, stick to your set level, don't open five chakra gates without risking your life when you said your "not very very very strong".

c) Don't link the story to the Western comics, don't introduce Western or science-fiction-like culture here. We appreciate God, some of us believe in God, but don't bring him into a game. 

8) Have responsibility. Once you join, you're involved. So don't make us wait and vanish without saying anything. We're not patient enough to wait for more than a month without your announcement, and in that case, we're sorry, but we will forget your OC, and you'll become a stranger when you're back. 

9) In any case, be reasonable. Don't smirk and punch in the face of someone stronger than you with ease. Don't wake up and find your an invincible superhuman. If I see anything off limit, I will inform you, and in case you don't want to co-operate, sorry, we did have fun when you were here. 

10) Addeh, Emopanda227 and Caedus (sometimes Vergil.) are also GMs. What they say weigh as much as what I say. In case one GM let?s you get away with something, but the other doesn't, listen to the harsher one, because any of them can rule you out. Though we do reserve the right to kill your characters if you have been warned about rules broken. It will not be a happy death and it is irreversible. We also try to run this on a democracy. Everyone?s opinion matters!

That's it. Besides, be sure to read others' posts, or it will be inconvenient for you. You may hate this set of rules, and in turn hate me, but sorry, that's why I'm here. 

Have fun and enjoy your time here. As long as the rules are fine to you, you're important to us.

Make sure you check this thread before you post in case things have been changed or added.

Also no straight OOC posts. A minimal amount is okay when you have a regular post with it. Otherwise put all OOC's here that is what this thread is for.

If you have questions you want to bring up but don't feel like posting on here please feel free to PM one of us.

And, please...Read peoples posts. You don't know which ones are important to the smoothness of the RP.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 26, 2009)

(Amegakure)

The rain pounded against the steel, the water echoed threw the numerous steel pipes that serpetined threw many buildings invading the the large sky scrapers that watched over the tightly secured village. People where use to the rain here and thus umbrella sales as well as rain coats where booming buisnesses in this village, having one shop at nearly every corner. The village ascended and changed with each level, ranging from ramen shops to strip clubs each depending if you know where to look.

The sky was a murky grey with a tint of green, that was the sky that the villagers had come to known. The pouring water would enter the numerous pipes and fall out into the large body of water that sat underneath the dystopian like city. In the west side of the village in the Ganguro district, the only source of lights came from the numerous billboards and ninja propaganda that adorned the city. Generations of refugees had made the village into a melting pot of different types of people from all corners of the world and have now come to accept the concrete jungle as their home.

We see a boy with spiky blonde hair sitting atop a kabuki actor statue, the rocky tongue acting as a pedestal as he watched the city below, the rain would had completly soaked his clothes if it where not for a series of umbrellas that hanged above held by all types of tape. The boy wore a high collar short sleeve balck shirt, black pants that ended around his ankles, The rain village headband dangled from his neck showing his alliegence to the village. But the most distinguishable feature of the genin was two parrell black marks that ran down his eyes ending around the base of his cheeks.

"Found you" A voice called out to the genin looking above him a young girl dangled from the umbrella, she was getting soaked by the rain but she didn't care. "You know sensei's been looking for you right? So why are you all the way out here for Rakiyo?" The girl asked her long back hair criss crossing into different patterns as it became endrenched by the falling rain. "This village....All it knows is rain...Natsuke why do you think of it?" Rakiyo asked the dangling girl who swayed from side to side with a carefree expression not caring that she hanged hundreds of feet in the air.

Swinging some, Natsuke landed on her feet next to Rakiyo, after rinsing her sleeves of water she turned back to Rakiyo who still sat judging the city with his scarred eyes. "I like it the way it is" She said with a smile before Rakiyo could respond a silhoutte figure could be seen approaching, Rakiyo turned his attention back to the cascading tubes of Amegakure. "The hell do you want?" Rakiyo asked not turning back to the figure, A kid no older then Rakiyo stepped into the light his long blonde hair and green eyes made him seem related to Rakiyo even though they weren't.

"You know why i'm here" The boy spoke looking at both Natsuke and Rakiyo, Rakiyo raised his headsome tracing the falling rain with his eyes. "Why don't you go fuck yourself Rasetsu" The boy gritted his teeth a bit though managed to shake the comment off "Those who bark loudest have no substance to back it up" Rasetsu said with a satisfied grin as he garnered the reaction he wanted as Rakiyo blureted out "WHAT DID YOU SAY!?" Before the two's arguement could ensue a figure landed behind Rasetsu "Enough" The man spoke with authority as Natsuke quickly recognize him "SENSEI!"


----------



## Cjones (Jun 26, 2009)

"Finally the damn break" Kayo yelled stretching as she casually walked out the class room. She turned her head to see most of the students relaxing and some cheating from not doing the homework the night before. "Yo Kioshi" Kayo called out in a small voice "Do you think i'm fat?"

As Kioshi stepped out the classroom he looked at Kayo like she was crazy "Fat? Out of all the Akimichi's your the skinniest one, but you do have that hunger for food like they do" he stated as if it was an obvious fact. Kayo just leaned against the wall with a small smile "That's why I like you Kioshi you always truthful with me."

_(Minutes later)_

"Come on guess" 

"No"

"Come on"

"No"

"COME ON!"

"NO!! NO, NO AND NO!" Yelled Kioshi at Kayo as they finished up the rest of their time out in the hallway. Kayo got on the conversation of underwear somehow and was asking Kioshi to guess what color undies or panties she was wearing. "Aww why not?" Kayo whined at Kioshi. "Why? Becasue in case you didn't know that would make me what we call a molester get it? A Mole...es...terrrr" Kioshi said sounding the whole word out.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 26, 2009)

Mio was up, as usual at the crack of dawn. She had many errands to run but the next one was by far the most enjoyable, though she would never let him know. The awakening of Dante. Every time it was different. She went into the Hyuuga part of town. As always, they didn't take kindly to 'outsiders' in their part of town, however the accepted Mio as they realised what job she was doing.

Dante's place was on the edge of the Hyuuga section and it was an impressive house, his parents rather successful shinobi and wise investors. Dante of course was blowing it all on crazy crap.

She entered the house and saw Dante sleeping on the pool table, the jukebox still playing. She took a pool cue and lined up the ball and fired it at Dante's head. The ball smacked him on the face and the young Hyuuga, rolled to one side and fell off the table. 

"Dante! Has...what?" he said doing a half assed pose and wiping drool off his face

"Woken up! Get ready! Have breakfast, not the Pizza from last night! I don't care if that's why you ordered an extra large one, you're eating fruit today!"

"But.."

"Shower! now!" Mio shouted

"I'm going! I'm going! Jeez is it your time of the month?" Dante said running as he said the words. Mio threw a kunai but her aim was pretty terrible and it hit the fridge. 

"Stupid kunai.." she growled as she yanked it out.

Dante frowned as he took the worlds quickest shower, then was ordered to go back upstairs and take a proper one. He did so and pouted as he caught an apple that Mio threw as she tidyed a little bit.

"I've got enough crap to do without having to clean up after you! Eat your apple! Have a good day! don't get into too much trouble and say hi to Kiya for me."

"Yup! you got it babe!" he said grinning

"Don't call me that!" Mio said chasing him out the door. She stayed for a little while to make sure he didn't come back and fall asleep again and then left

Dante leaped up onto the roof of his house and looked in the direction of the Academy, whilst adjusting his newly acquired headband on his arm. "Wonder who's in today? I feel like going somewhere crazy!"

and then sped off towards the Academy.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 26, 2009)

Hogishi woke up, throwing on his regular clothes and hurrying to the class room. He burst through the door, and threw his book sack down on a desk, sitting down and relaxing. "First day as a genin." He sighed. "I can't wait to kick some ass...and heal some..." he said, not realising how it sort of sounded gross for a while.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 27, 2009)

A sigh escaped the blonde’s lips as she grabbed an apple from the bowl on the counter.  “Well guys…I did it!  It’s my first day!!”  the words fell to the empty house around her with no answer forthcoming.  “I hope you guys are proud.  I will do my best!”  she smiled softly rubbing her thumb over the smooth red surface of the apple.  One small tear trailed down her cheek, her thoughts on the parents she had lost.

“Come on Kiya let’s go!”  A voice called from the street.

“I’m coming!”  The girl yelled back grabbing a few things and stuffing them in her pouch.  “Wish me luck!”  the clock chimed the hour at the moment as if granting what she had said.  With a wider grin Kiya bit a chunk out of the apple and headed out the door.

“About time!  We don’t want to be late on our first day as genin!”  the brunette grinned at her friend.

“Of course…”  Kiya replied after swallowing and locking the door behind her.  She jogged down the front path and headed into the street falling into step with her friend.  “So are you excited Mia?”

“Nah…just another day right?”  The wide grin and the nervousness in her voice belied the truth.  Kiya gave her friend a knowing grin and chuckled.  “Okay…is it that obvious?”

“Only to someone that knows you well…”  Kiya said hooking an arm around her friends shoulder and taking another bite of her apple.  She then offered Mia a bite.

“Gah…no thanks…how can you eat at a time like this?”  Mia answered pushing the apple away and shaking her head.

“Time like this?  Geeze Mia.  You would think we were going to a funeral.  It’s our first day as ninja!  Our first day to go on missions!  Our first day…”  Kiya began before getting interrupted.  

“Our first day to die…”  Mia groaned causing Kiya to laugh.

“No way.  They wouldn’t give us missions like that.”  Kiya shook her head taking another bite.

“You don’t think so?”  Mia asked hopefully.

“Not yet anyway.”  Kiya grinned then swallowed her bite.

“You’re a real bitch you know that?”  Mia said glaring at her before pushing her away.

“That’s what you tell me every day.”  Kiya grinned in return taking another bite.

“No it’s what YOU tell ME!”  Mia answered with a glare.

“That’s right!  Guess the table has turned for once!”  Kiya chuckled taking her last bite of the apple and tossed it at her friend.  It smacked Mia right in the face.

“That’s it!”  Mia growled and charged Kiya.

It only took Kiya a second to take off racing from her friend.  Moments later they arrived at the academy a bit winded but giggling the whole time.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 27, 2009)

Kayo and Kioshi sat in the hallway conversing between one another as kids ran to their different class rooms and what not. Kioshi slowly began to get a sour face as if something was pissing him off causing Kayo to give him a weird look.

"Are...you alright Kioshi?" Kayo asked giving him the WTF glare.

"A memory popped back into my head from this morning I had a little accident with a kid you can say before I meet up with you this morning" Kioshi explained.

_Early Morning_
"I'M GOING TO BE LATE GOD NOT TODAY!!" A boy yelled out jumping from roof top to roof top. "I wouldn't be late if that dude hadn't called me a...a...GIRL!!"

"Okay mom...I'm gone" yelled the blond haired boy. His mother stopped her cleaning to give him a smile a "Have a nice day and don't be late you know how you get Kioshi" speech. Kioshi walked out the house from the family flower shop and was on his way when he flet a hand touch his butt. Kioshi slowly turned around thinking to himself "Guy must be some kind of sick bastard touching a kid" he thought to hiimself. He looked to see a kid not much older than him with a smile on his face.

"Hey babe...you wanna do something later girl?" Kioshi stared out him eyes bugged out "Di..d...did you just...DID YOU JUST CALL ME A GIIIIIIIIIRL I'LL DESTORY YOU" Kioshi roared as he pounce on the poor kid nearly beating him to death.
End[/I]

"Bastard desereved it calling me a girl" he thought to himself. All of his effort paid off as he made it in time out of breath "I...I...I made it uhhh" and fell ot his knees. 
End

At the end Kayo was on the ground holding her stomach with Kioshi in a mad fit.

"You thinks that's fucking funny huh! A boy hitting on me!" He yelled at her he voice could be heared all the way outside.

"Ye..yes it's funny beca...beca...because this is like the *UP*tenth time since I've known you that this happend" she said getting up from off the ground. Kioshi found nothing funny in the matter and just stared at the Akimichi.

"Go to hell."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 27, 2009)

((OOC: Mood music SS The Lost Canvas OAV 02 - The Awakening of Hades)

?Daaad?Why do you have to be involved while Tsuya and I go and get some stuff??? A red orange haired girl whines to a tall red headed man in the ?feminine hygiene? isle of the store they were in.

?Well, I need to know, if you send me to get it?? The man says to the girl.

?We?ll be fine.? A red haired girl with scrolls by her sides says.

?Yeah, we won?t need you to get our special needs dad.? The red orange hair girl says, stomping her foot.

?Okay, okay, I won?t get involved with my little girls? shopping.? The man says, wandering off, scratching his head.

?JUST NOT THIS!? The red orange haired girl yells after him.

?You don?t need to be so loud, Inka.? Tsuya says calmly.

?Who says I can?t be fucking loud?? Inka replies in a normal voice.

?Everyone.?

?Well, you don?t have to be such a fart.? Inka says, grabbing what they needed and sulking off.

?What did you just call me?? Tsuya says in a monotone voice, an eyebrow twitching as she followed Inka.

?I called you a fart.? 

?I heard that.?

?What more do you need to be told to you?? 

???

?Pppfffhhh?? Inka starts, then bursting into a fit of laughter.

?Knock it off.? Tsuya says, hitting Inka upside the head, grabbing the basket, paying then leaving, Inka right behind her.

?We?ll keep it in our pouches today I guess?? Inka says then adds, ?Race??

Tsuya nods and they both take off, as they get to the academy, they tumble over two winded newly kunoichi.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 27, 2009)

(At the Konoha Inn)

Hikaru yawned as he woke up, looking around a bit disoriented. The room had clothes scattered across the floor. "This place really _is_ a mess." He mumbled to himself, looking over at the bed next to his. "Raito. Wake up."

"Mmm." Raito groaned, grasping a pillow in his arms. "Why thank you, Miss Ramen Lady. I will buy some noodles. As long as I can show you my noodle..." He mumbled.

"The hell? Kazeken no jutsu." Hikaru said after making a few handsigns. He shot a dull wave of wind at Raito. It made him fly out of the bed, hitting the wall. "Awake now?" He asked his roommate with a light chuckle.

Raito stood up from off the ground, his hair messed to all hell and his blanket over his body. "You bastard. That was a great dream. The genin complained, fixing his hair.

"More important things to do. We are genin now. We have to go do ninja-stuff." Hikaru reminded his roommate.

Raito got a devious look on his face. "Oh yes, the fun we will have." He laughed with a fake sinister laughter.

Hikaru was already changing. "Just get dressed and we'll... go somewhere." He ensured his friend.

"Will there be girls?"

"Most likely."

On that note, Raito gathered all of his stuff, changed, and got ready to leave. "And we're off! To..." He trailed off. "Where?"

"Wander the streets. Maybe we'll meet up with other people." Hikaru shrugged. He opened the door to their room at the inn and they were off.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 27, 2009)

Konoha was a much larger place than it was 200 years ago. Aside from the heavily expanded central village, there were dozens of smaller sub-villages within its territory.

Mori Yuichi is a well-known man in Bushin, one of the smaller sub-villages of Konoha. He was a jounin, and a veteran of many battles. Many people within Bushin are vying to get him a higher position within Konoha. He often frequented a small bar in the outskirts of town.

"Hey, hey mister!" 

Mori looked down. A smiling little boy in a gi was standing in front of him. He dusted off his gi, which was quite filthy. 

"What do you want, kid? This isn't a place for minors." Mori said, annoyed.

The little boy smiled wider. It was adorable, yet strangely unsettling. Did you see my sister? She's really pretty and she wears a wide-brimmed hat!" The boy spread his arms out to show how wide the hat was.

Mori laughed. "Sorry kid, haven't seen here. Maybe she's in a hat store or something." 

The little boy bowed to Mori. "Thank you for your time then, mister!" The boy ran out of the bar, leaving Mori to his drink. 

"Oh, by the way mister!" The boy's head darted back inside the bar. 

His smile then lost all its sweetness, replaced by sheer malice."You have something in your eye." The boy ran out of the bar again.

Mori laughed again. "Kids these days. Then again, that kid's smile looked strangely-" 

Blood began to gush out of Mori's right eye. He fell to the floor, coughing up shards of glass and blood. "Oh god..." 

A medic squad soon arrived, and took Mori to the nearest hospital. 

"Hurry! We need to get this guy to surgery right away!" The leader of the medic squad said. 

Nearby, the little boy was standing on top of a building, watching the medics take Mori away. 

"I didn't think he'd survive, nee-chan." 

A beautiful woman in a purple kimono was standing next to the boy, a book in her hand. 

"That's all right Eichiro. You weren't supposed to anyway." 

Eichiro sighed. "But nee-chan, he didn't even know I was going to kill him."

The woman smiled. " I suppose so. But don't worry, that's why you have a supervisor." 

The woman crossed her arms, and looked at the medic squad heading towards the hospital. 

"Break."

Somehow, the sounds of spines cracking could be heard even from Eichiro and his supervisor's perch.

Eichiro looked at his supervisor, and sighed. 

"You're not wearing the hat."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 27, 2009)

Dante sped through the city, enjoying, flipping and spinning like an acrobat. He saw a flash of green hair as he ran through the streets and skidded to a halt, only to be tacked to the ground.

"Dante!" she said hugging him.

*"Whoa Mion, you're in a good mood!"* Dante said looking at the smiling girl

"Yup! I'm a fully fledged ninja so I can go kick some ass now" she made karate moves and almost knocked down an old lady "SorrySorrySorrySorry!" she said apologising profusely

*"Yeah, I know. I'm headed to the Academy just now."* Dante said

"...why?" Mion asked puzzled

*"Uh..actually...I dunno."* he looked to the sky as if the clouds would give him an answer

"Well we can go to the bulletin board to see the list of missions if you want. I'm a little short on cash so I gotta get started right away." Mion said

*"Ah yeah, how are the sessions with the Doc going?" *

"Not bad. Says we have quite a few issues to work through and it'll probably get worse before it gets better." Mion said making a circle on the ground with her toe. There was a strange silence.

*"Yeah...well...that's good I guess."* Dante said scratching his head. It would get worse? Dante was already worried about her, *"Come on! we should get to the bulletin board, before all the cool missions are taken!"* he said dragging Mion by the hand and rushing to the board by the Hokage's building.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2009)

"Kaen! Get the fuck down here before I bring you down here myself!" Koyaiba roared outside Kaen's window. Okibi barked a woof of agrrement.

"Jeez, someone's in a bad mood today." Kaen teased, slipping  out the window and landing beside his best friend. "Hey Okibi." He said, scratching the dog behind the ears.

"Woof!" Okibi barked, wagging his tail.

"Took you long enough. You're always so tired in the mornings."

"That's because I'm a nomal person Koyaiba. We need sleep."

"Don't give me that shit, you sleep for half the day." Kaen sighed. 

"Alright. Whatever. So what's going on?" Koyaiba leaped onto a rooftop with Okibi in his arms and grinned wickedly. "Oh no. I know that grin. Last time you had that grin, we went to jail."

"It wasn't for very long," Koyaiba said defensively. "And anyway, we won't be blowing up buildings this time." Kaen arched an eyebrow. "Or statues..." Another eyebrow. "Fine. No explosives today." Kaen grinned.

"That, I can live with. So what's the plan?" Koyaiba stopped at a certain rooftop beneath the Hokage Mountain. The 5 largest faces of the first 5 Hokage's seemed to look down on them as Koyaiba handed Kaen a jar of red paint. "Oh no."

"Oh yes." Koyaiba said, smiling maniacally. He flashed a few hand signals. "Beast mimicry no jutsu!" A poof of smoke surrounded Okibi, and when it cleared, another Koyaiba stood. Koyaiba patted his double on the head and handed it a paint bucket. "Let's get to work."

*About 10 minutes later....*

Kaen finally finished his part of the message, curious. Koyaiba had refused to tell what it said and it was impossible to see the whole thing when you were right on top of it. "Got my part!" He shouted to Koyaiba.

"I'm almost....Done! Okibi, how bout you boy?"

"Woof!" Okibi barked. It was a wierd noise coming from Koyaiba's mouth.

"Alright let's get out of here!" Koyaiba shouted, dropping into a free fall. He causht Okibi just as he ended the jutsu. Okibi, now back in dog form, licked his face and took off running away from the crowd. Koyaiba followed close behind, but Kaen glanced up at their handiwork and facepalmed. The mountain now read:

*Spoilered for the youngun's who might be watching...* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 The Hokage has a mangina.




"Koyaibaaaaaaaa!" Kaen shouted as he took off running.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 27, 2009)

(Konoha Hospital)

The hospital was bustling with life as medic's ran all over the place to get to where they were going. There were a lot more patient's this week than there had been in months kinda unusally for the fact that not many high level mission had been given yout lately. The hospital was almost like the proverbially big city. If someone was comming out then there was someone comming in. People were everywhere and the medics had there hands full.

"Where's the head at?" A male medic as he was filling out the papper work for a paitent who's arms had been disabled.

"I don't know, but I hope....there she is!" The female shouted pointing in the direction of the doors.

A rather tall slender woman who had a very toned body walk in. Her hair was a silver color and seemed to glow off of the lights in the hospital.

"Thank god your here Minori-sama we've been swamped."

Minori looked around the hospital and it was indeed true. There were many more people in the hospital today and some were causing a rukus.

"Get everything ready for me while I handle things out here" she spoke. The medic nodded and ran down the hall to do what she was told while Minori stood infront of the crowed of people.

"SHUT UP!" She said with a stone face, but with a firm monotone voice catching everyone's attention.

"Now...my workers are doing all they can for the moment and I don't want you giving them anymore trouble than there already having" Minori began to explain.

"Now you sit here and wait until someone comes to you. If you have a problem with this..." Minori closed her eyes and then opened into little slits staring at everyone in the room. The whole lobby fell silent as she stared at them nobody dared to move or say anything.

"You'll answer...to me" Minori turned her heel and walked down the hall on her way to start her day at work for the time being anyway.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 27, 2009)

Dante and Mion spotted Hikaru and Raito

"Hey! Hey guys!" Dante said stopping infront of them. They were at the bulletin board too but were unaware of it. Mion eyed the notice board for some decent missions

"Hm, chuunin, chuunin, jounin....here we go Genin!" Mion said peering at the paper. "Uh...it's all cleaning up stuff and rescuing animals and other stuff. Still, I need the cash so I'm up for it. Any of you wanna come? I'm probably gonna try and find that cat!"

Dante nodded "Yeah I'm game. You can keep my share of the cash, I don't really need it."

"Really?! Oh You're the best!" Mion said

"I know..." Dante said grinning, "So guys, what have you been up to?"

It was then that they looked up at the Hokage mountain and saw the graffiti on the face

"Gyahahahaha! Mangina! Oh shit! That's an awesome word. Word of the day is now Mangina!" Dante said laughing

Mion blushed intensely. "shut..up...that's...." she said getting easily embarrassed


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 28, 2009)

Hikaru shook his head. "I'm not up for it right now." He said, looking the board over.

"WHAT!?!" Raito exclaimed, hitting Hikaru in the back of the head. "Think of the money!" He told his friend, nudging him in the side.

"No thanks. Besides, missions are usually done in threes. You guys go." Hikaru insisted.

"Fine. You heard the woman, let's go!!! Where exactly?" Raito asked confused, gazing at the mission on the board.

Hikaru sighed. "Idiot. See ya when ya get back from... The cat." He chuckled.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Jun 28, 2009)

A young girl with long white hair exits a building. Her hair went down to her hips, and was braided in the front. Her eyes were the color of blue and seemed to be cloudy as if she was blind. On her head rest a black hat with two skulls on it. Her upper attire consisted of a hoodie. The shirt underneath was covered up mainly, but it was black. Her hoodie was black and red and overlapped her shorts by just an inch or so. She also wore black and white striped knee socks. Her shoe's were of the ninja fashion and her ninja tools were held by her right leg. 

Slowly she made her way toward the board where many missions were laid out that needed to be done. There seemed to be people there, but she didn't seem to mind. Her pale figure walked up right beside the one known as Hikaru and peered up at the board. "Good morning" she said almost silently and read the board. It was rare she ever said hello to anyone. Her name was Reina Sukoyu. A exchange student kind of.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 28, 2009)

_Kaibungakure_

Kaibungakure was a strange place. It's territory consisted only of a dead Volcano and several miles of farmland and hills around it, yet it was one of the richest villages, its wealth matching that of the 5 great ninja villages. Part of this is because much of its people have given up the path of the Shinobi, and use their abilities for more profitable purposes. To traditionalists its existence was as insult to Shinobi culture; to modernists it was as much an example of what a 'modern' village should be as it was a threat.

The Shogun's Palace, a glass structure covering an eighth of the village territory, stood in all its splendor at the top of an artifical hill in the southeastern corner of the crater in which the main village was built. A few blocks to the south was the black stone structure that was Yohoho Industries.

There was meeting held within the stone walls of Yohoho industries. Several men and women, some members of elite families from many parts of the world, were meeting with 2 people; The first, a man in a green coat, smoking a cigar. He had a scar that ran through his face horizontally, and had a gold hook in place of his left hand. The other was a young woman with long yellow hair wearing a shinobi suit. Burns from past battles could be seen on her face, though it did not mar her beauty.

"What you are suggesting is preposterous!" One of the men in the meeting, an old man from the Wind Country, yelled at the cigar-smoking man.

The man with the cigar laughed. "The line between Shinobi village and country is blurring by the second. The success of our small village should've proven that."

"So we should give up the traditions handed down by our forefathers for success!? Unacceptable!" A middle-aged woman dressed in a crimson kimono said.

"That, or have said traditions obliterated." The blond woman said. 

The people gathered in the meeting room began to mutter amongst themselves.

One of the representatives, a bearded man who has seen many battles, stood up. "We shall consider your proposition." 

The cigar-smoking man smiled. "I guarrantee you won't regret it. We have rooms ready for you in the palace. I hope you find it comfortable." 

Outside, the little boy and his supervisor were walking towards the Shogun's palace.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 28, 2009)

_(Lee's Dojo, Konoha)_

"Do you know what you're lacking, my pupils?" Rock Dude, a shinobi amongst the most accomplished Chunin in Konoha, lectured his students who were hard at work, pummeling iron mannequins. Amongst those students was Hanafune Kojitsuke, who was without a doubt one of the least accomplished Genin in Konoha. Fresh out of Ninja Academy, he had already failed in his first three D-Rank Missions, and had promptly enrolled in Lee's Dojo for further training.

"It is not physical strength you are lacking! Or power of the mind! Or skill! Or agility! Or endurance! There is one factor upon which the ability of every shinobi depends!"

"What is it, Dude-Sensei!?" Koji cried out as he attempted to wrestle his mannequin to the ground.

"GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTS!" Dude shouted. and he punched a dummy right through the wall of the dojo. Those who had not seen this trick before, Koji amongst them, oohed and ahhed. The more experienced of Dude's pupils groaned, knowing that at the end of this training session, they would have to be the ones to patch up the hole in the wall.

"Dude-Sensei! I want to be a shinobi worthy of serving the Fire Country! Where can I obtain guts so I may do this!?" Koji asked excitedly.

Dude threw his head back in the air and laughed a deep, hearty laugh. "Koji-san, guts come from within! You must search deep within yourself and pull them out!"

"Yes, Sensei! Ahh... just so we're clear, we're not talking about literal guts, right? Like, intestines? I don't really want to go back to the hospital right now. I just got out this morning from my last mission."

"A hospital visit is a badge of honor!" Dude said. "It means you gave your all to the mission! No one ever asks any more of you than to break every bone in your body for the Will of Fire!"

"I understand that, Sensei... but I was just watering the Hokage's garden..."

"THE GARDEN OF THE HOKAGE!? WHAT AN HONOR!!!" Dude gushed completely unironically. "Truly, Konoha must have tremendous respect for your abilities to grant you such a task!!"

"You really think so?" Koji asked.

"OF COURSE! It was not too long ago that I was in your position, and look where it has led me!"

Koji looked around the ancient ramshackle dojo, the wood of the walls, floor and ceiling almost completely rotted through. Keeping him company in the dojo was the majority of the lowest-ranked Genin in terms of taijutsu. None of this struck him as unimpressive though.

"I will continue to work hard to achieve your greatness, Dude-Sempai!" Koji said.

"THAT'S THE SPIRIT! NOW PULL OUT YOUR GUTS!"

With his pep talk received, Koji returned to his training.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 28, 2009)

Kioshi and Kayo sat in the hall continuing their convesation when an announcement came was made.

*"If you are a genin all mission are posted at the bulletin board. I repeat if you are a genin all mission you can accept are posted on the bulletin board."*

Kayo frowned at the announcement, but it wasn't because she had to do mission it was because she had to go by the Hokages mansion.

"Ah...that guy creeps me out his sooo nice!" Kayo said sticking out her tongue. Kioshi and her exited the building began their short walk to the Hokage's mansion which wasn't that far off.

"Well I thinke need a nice Hokage is what we need. I mean he tries to do everything for the village without seconds glance" Kioshi said giving reason for he had a liking toward him.

"Well I guess your right...., but he's till to nice oh well here's the board" kayo said pointing ahead of the them. There was already a huge crowd of people at the board which didn't please Kayo to much.

"I know you hate lines Kayo just follow me and you want have to wait long." Kioshi walked up to the large group of people and tapped on *Dante's* shoulder who was standing by Mion.

"Yo can you move over a little so me and my friend can see the board" Kioshi asked pointing to Kayo. "I hope that didn't sound to rude" Kioshi thought to himself, but then another thought came to his mind _"He better not mistake me for a girl!"_


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 28, 2009)

The announcement was heard in Lee's Dojo as well.

"Missions are posted!" Rock Dude declared. "Class ends now for all who have the Indomitable Spirit to take on a mission for the sake of your country! Konoha is depending on you! The rest of you can repair the wall that was broken during the course of the demonstration."

"MISSIONS!" Koji ran excitedly to the bulletin board, hoping all the good ones wouldn't have been taken by the time he arrived. This was it, he thought. This would be the day he successfully completed his first mission.

Koji arrived at the board and held his breath as he tried to locate his assignment.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 28, 2009)

“Oof!”  Mia and Kiya both let out as they were crashed to from behind by the pair of kunoichi, causing a domino affect.  

“Get off!”  Kiya tried to yell but it came out in a croaked whisper, the breath knocked out of her.

“I’m trying…”  Mia growled being pinned by the other two.  “Move!”  she snapped gaining a low chuckle from Inka while Tsuya got off first then the ball of fire moved.  “About time!”  Mia then slowly rolled off Kiya and gained her feet while Kiya rolled over.

“Thanks…” she moaned through gasping breath before she started to laugh when she saw who it was.  “Still pissing her off Inka?”  Kiya chuckled as she sat up causing Tsuya to glare and Inka to join in the laughter.

“Are you guys that eager to come back to my class?” a tall dark haired Hyuuga said.

All four girls quickly turned their heads as Kiya scrambled to her feet.  “Ichijin-sensei!”  she said all of them grinning sheepishly.

“As much as I would like to continue teaching four talented kunoichi…I do believe you are suppose to be doing missions now.  Did you hear the announcement?” Ichijin half smiled crossing his arms.

“N-no…” They all stammered.

“Didn’t think so…the missions can be found on the bulletin board at the Hokage’s mansion.”  a low rumble could be heard as he laughed at the girls.

“Yes Ichijin-sensei!  See you around!”  Mia grinned through her teeth grabbing Tsuya while Kiya grabbed Inka.

“Come on let’s go…”  Kiya said waving at the jounin who waved back before turning back to the academy.  The pair began to move quickly dragging the red heads behind them.

“I bet all the good missions are taken…”  Mia growled when the approached the board seeing all the other genin there.  

“I’m sure there will be something good.”  Kiya said with a laugh as they released the other girls and approached the group.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 28, 2009)

"A missing sword!" Koji said excitedly. "This is just like the start of a legendary shinobi story! 'One ninja's quest to retrieve a fabled katana that was taken from his village by a murderous villain...' And a C Rank too! I feel good about taking a challenge today!" Koji ripped the statement right off the board and ran as fast as he could to Tokagawa's Weapon Shop. The bell rang as he slammed open the door.

"DID SOMEBODY CALL FOR A NINJA!?" He shouted. All of the customers in the store gave him a disapproving glance as he tripped on his face over the Welcome mat.

"I, ahh, appreciate your enthusiasm, but... where's the rest of your team?" asked the clerk at the front desk.

"My... team? Oh! My team! I completely forgot! Be right back!" Koji ran out of the store and back to the bulletin board.

_Gotta find a team... gotta find a team..._ He thought. "You! You guys!" He shouted. "I NEED A TEAM!"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2009)

Dante tirned and grinned at Raito, "You're in dude! Welcome to team 100% awesome. Too bad Hikaru you fail. Makes you the mangina!" Dante said.

"D..Dante!" Shion said blushing again. Don't use that word.." she said going red

"Ok guys were off to find some pussy!" Dante exclaimed sending Shion into an almost tomato colour of red.

"Anyways! Look I think the rest of the class are here." Shion said pointing at the group heading towards them. 

It was then Dantes back was poked at. He spun around

"Hyaaa!" He said giving his scary face that just looked like he had bad bowel movements. "Oh damn, if Id known it was a stunner then Id have given my come hither look" he did so, still looking constipated.

"Bit flat chested though. Oh crap....you're not a girl are you?" Dantes byakugan activated. "No...no you're not. And I just had a look at his..."

"DANTE!" Shion said about to pass out from embarrassment


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 28, 2009)

A young woman walks down the street, seeming almost dead as she has her hands in her pockets.  She wanders over to the mission bulletin board, _?Bandit camp, eh???_ she thinks to herself, grabbing something out of her pouch with her left hand, then writing something with her mouth.  Taping it up quickly, she backs off, it reads, ?Need at least two more members.? messily under the Search For The Bandit Camp mission.

She stands back, watching it all.
______________

?How about the Search For The Bandit Camp?  It says two more members.? Inka says.

?No, you would glow.? Tsuya says rudely.

?Fine, so?Find The Lost Ring?? Inka asks.

?That?s worthy.? Tsuya states.

?Alright?ONE MORE MEMBER!? Inka shouts with a military-like tone as the Honey Badger finally waddles over.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 28, 2009)

"Wait.. did I just hear 'one more member?'" Koji said aloud. "A lot of people know me here... that's probably why they're not so keen on following me into a mission. Hey! You guys! With the ring mission!" He called out to Tsuya and Inka. "You need another member!?"


----------



## Cjones (Jun 28, 2009)

"Stunner,....flat....chested?" Kioshi lowered his gaze to the floor as he repeated everything the kid had just said to him. Kayo on the other hand had a fit of the giggles as Dante mistaked Kioshi for a girl. It was all funny until Kioshi hand had begun to shake.

"Uh...oh...." Kayo quickly side stepped out of the way as Kioshi was getting ready to blow. 

"......You....just mistaked me....for a girl? You just did didn't you?" Anger was pouring into Kioshi body so much anger that he even began to sweat.

*"I AM A BOY DAMMIT!"* Kioshi screamed out in anger grapping Dante by his collar and yanking him in his face.

*"YOU THINKS IT FUNNY ASSHOLE HUH? MISTAKEING ME FOR A GIRL? I WILL ENNND YOOOOU!"* Kioshi got a certain glint in his eye that was even scarier than the intent to kill. Kayo speed over quickly to Kioshi and began holding him back. Kioshi's arm flailed as he tried to break free of Kayo who even for a young age had a strong grip.

*"NO LET ME AT THAT DAMN HYUUGA BASTARD! I'LL KILL OH I'LL DO IT! CALLING ME A GIRL? AFTER I GET THROUGH WITH HIM HE'LL WISH LADY TSUNADE HERSELF CAME BACK TO LIFE TO HEAL HIM!"*

After a few more minutes of venting his anger out Kayo had finally got Kioshi to calm down, but he was still pissed. Kayo left him by a stand that was away from the everyone else and began to laugh.

"Sorry about that hehehe Kioshi has a thing about mistaking, calling or even insinuating his a female." This is usually the other way around with Kioshi apologizing and Kayo being the one pissed off so it was kind of weired to her. "Sooo does anyone need partners for a mission?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2009)

Dante fell on his ass at the tirade "Whoa whoa easy there no need to..." he stopped. He heard that metallic noise again. He looked up at Shion who was flipping a coin and looking at Kioshi.

"Let's see if the fates have good news for you today." she said coldly. 

She flipped the coin up into the air. Dante leaped up and caught it before she did and looked into her dead eyes

"Shion! Shion!" he said she blinked her eyes a few times and smiled.

"Hey Dante! what...what are you holding me like that for..?" she said looking at Dante, oblivious to what had just happened. Dante wondered if she really was getting better.

"Yeah...um...you dropped this." he gave her bck her coin. It was just an ordinary one which had no real significance

"Oh, thanks! Wh..Why is everyone looking at me..?" she said and hid shyly behind Dante


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 28, 2009)

Raito shook his head and looked at the people who he was going on the mission with, Dante and Shion, with an odd look. "You two. We are leaving now. We've got a cat to catch. No cat, no money. And I freaking want money. We are going!" He exclaimed, eager to leave.

Hikaru sighed. "So that guy isn't taking the sword mission, he's going with those people on the ring mission. Then I'm going on the sword mission." He decided with a smile, waiting for other people to show up who would go with him.

"Dante! Mi-shi-whatever-on! We go now! Find that pussy!" He exclaimed.

Hikaru laughed and shook his head. "You couldn't find a pussy if you tried. Me, I'm a dog person, myself."

"Oh? Hikaru likes hot dogs more than pussies?" Raito broke out into laughter.

"Why do I even bother with you?" Hikaru wondered.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 28, 2009)

"Hey loser...get out of our way" The voice sounded as Kenshin turned to look as he eyed his brother and six others. Kenshhin gritted his teeth as he stared at the black cloaked sharingan warriors. "Dont mind your brother, see you later Kenshin...were off on a mission" One of them said. The words slightly reassured the young boy but the anger was still evident. The seven figures began to leave the famous Uchiha district as they passed the gate that led into the Uchiha's part of the village. 
Kenshin watched as they all began to disappear..one by one till Kenshin's brother remained. A smirk was on his face..a playful smirk as he too disappeared. He knew his brother was just teasing him but the comparssions...it killed at him. 
"Well off you go son, find something to do...train, do a mission" The great Uchiha Leader commanded. Kenshin nodded as he also proceeded to leave the gates. He paused...feeling his father's eyes on him. A disgrace for saving his comrades? He felt ashamed...the disappointment of the clan. Were they truely that disappointed?

Well it was time to do something...might as well get to it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2009)

"Sooo does anyone need partners for a mission?" At the sound of Kayo's voice, Koyaiba's ears perked up.

"Was that...." He asked Kaen, a glint in his eye. Kaen laughed.

"Yeah, Sure. Go. Just ditch me for the Akimichi. We all know you-" The rest of the sentence was cut off by Koyaiba tackling him to the ground. Kaen sighed. "Fine, you got me. Go." Koyaiba took off otwards Kioshi and Kayo, leaving Kaen laying on the ground. Brushing himself off, Kaen looked around for someone he felt comfortable with. It wasn't easy. He didn't really know a lot of the kids in Konoha, since he mainly hung out with Koyaiba. he spotted Hikaru asking around for a partner and gulped. Focusing, he walked up to him. "Uh, hey Hikaru..." He said nervously, looking down at the ground. "Uh, you need a partner, right? 'Cause Koyaiba's already on a mission and uh, I kinda need one too." He rubbed his head awkwardly. "So, uh...what do you say?" 

Koyaiba meanwhile, had worked up enough courage to get near Kayo. He had had a huge crush on her ever since his first days at the academy. She was probably the only person in the entire class he had never pulled a prank on, made fun of, or even hit.

"So Kayo, Kioshi," He said casually, walking up to them. "You needed another person, 'cause uh, I'm free." Beside him, Okibi let out a woof of agreement.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 28, 2009)

Kayo waited around for someone to answer to their question if they needed more teammates. To kill the time sat around Kioshi calming him down from the incident with Dante.

"Ahhh Kioshi you got to stop getting bent out of shape just because...some one mistakes you for a.....ugh you know." They may have been friends for a long time, but Kayo knew that was a line not to cross with Kioshi. Suggesting he was a girl in any kind of way could lead to death.

Kioshi gave a small sigh and just waved his hand. "I'm over it now...I just got to remember to say sorry to Dante later on. Don't want this to be a huge problem later on between us." Kioshi leaned over a little bit looking behind Kayo and saw Koyaiba walking up to them.

"Yo Kayo behind you" Kioshi said pointing to Koyaiba.

"So Kayo, Kioshi," He said casually, walking up to them. "You needed another person, 'cause uh, I'm free." Beside him, Okibi let out a woof of agreement.

Kayo smiled and gave Koyaiba a pat on the back. "Thanks now we can do a mission." Kayo pointed in the air doing some kind of leader type stance.

"Let us set off!" She yelled, but Kioshi stopped her.

"We haven't even picked a mission yet" Kioshi said shutting her down. Kayo feel over anime style and quickly got back up.

"Damn I forgot....well any body got any ideas for a mission they want to do off the board?" She put her finger under chin and began to look around the village waiting for someone to answer or perhaps picking one herself when some caught her attention.

"The Hokage has a mangina.....hahahaha!" Kayo broke out into fits of laugher.

"This day....kee....keeps getting funnier......I....won't live if this....keeps up."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 28, 2009)

“Get out of the way short-stack…”  Mia says walking by Dante and putting her hand over his face before giving him a shove.  “Let the taller people through…”  she smirked then glanced at Shion behind him and gave her a playful wink.  “Watch out…”  she said to the girl before pushing Dante a little harder.

“Mia…”  Kiya said with a sigh and rolled her eyes deciding not to go any further and instead looked at the people around them.  “Hikaru?”  she nodded toward him as Kaen started to speak.  “I’ll help you two if you don’t mind…”

“Well you’re settled…”  Mia said dismissing Dante and looking at the board.  “Doragon?  What the hell kind of na-” she began then it dawned on her, who the person was.  Mia looked around almost frantically before sighing.  “Okay Doragon.  Looks like you are stuck with me!”  she called once she spotted the kunoichi.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 28, 2009)

“Right…just one more member.” Doragon states in a scratchy monotone voice as she looks at Mia.  She then slides her other hand into the pocket of her destroyed jeans.
______

Inka looks Koji up and down, then bursts out laughing, “Yeah, we do.” she says, through her laughter.

“Inka.” Tsuya warns.

“Alright…I’m Inka, and this is my damn sister Tsuya.  Also, my partner is Kousei.” Inka says, pointing at Tsuya, then picking the honey badger up under her arm.  “What’s your name, dork?” She adds as Tsuya nods respectfully.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 29, 2009)

"OK guys, we're off! Gotta get the money!" Shion said leaping away.

"Come one Raito, we better go before.." suddenly there was a crash as Shion lost her footing and fell into a crate of fruit, "hahahahah, before someting like that happens!" Dante said laughing at Shion

"Oww! Jerk, that hurt. Don't laugh!" Shion shouted pouting slightly. 

"See ya guys!" Dante said waving to the rest as they went off to find that cat. "OK, so first we gotta locate the pussy!"

Dante activated his Byakugan and looked around. Shion took the photo and started asking around. 

________________________________

There was a buzz in the great debating hall as the leaders of each vlan were discussing various things. The main doors opened and there was a fanfare of trumpets and confetti. They all groaned, it could only be one man. There was a giant cake that was carried in and a drumroll. Suddenly the Hokage burst out of the cake with the traditional "TA-DA!!" and the circus applauded wildly and left.

The Hokage took up his seat and grinned

"So what we discussing today? Oh, the circus are in town!" he said

The Hyuuga leader closed his eyes and mumbled "I wasn't aware the circus ever left."

There was a snigger from the Yamanaka clan leader beside him. 

"Ahem. Well, we have a few issues to discuss." The hall was split in two The clan leaders were on one side and the vice leaders on the other side. The system wasn't perfect yet but it was better than having one person making all the decisions and it created a good debate. The Hokage sat in the middle and oversaw the meeting, though honestly he would often sleep or play around.

"Right then, lets start." The Hokage picked up a gavel and smacked it. It was his favourite part of the day.

()


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 29, 2009)

"Right. We have three people now. We should head to the shop." Hikaru recommended with a smile at his two teammates for this mission. He nodded at them and starting walking for the weapon shop, dragging his partners along by the wrists, gently though..

When they got to the weapon shop the owner, smoking a cigarette, laughed with a slightly raspy tone from years of smoking. "'Bout time! Get over here. I'll give you the rundown."

Hikaru did as they were told and moved over to the counter.

"Some dirty little bastard stole about five of the swords from my shop here. You gotta go find him." The shop owner, Musha, said.

"Well obviously. Why did they get stolen? Were you sleeping or something?" Hikaru asked.

"Something like that. He was a tall man, looked pretty strong, too. He wore a bandana on his head. Shouldn't be too hard to find someone like that, can it?"

"That's all you remember? Were you asleep _and_ drunk?" Hikaru asked.

"Something like that. Now get outta here." Musha ordered.

Hikaru turned to his teammates with a grin. "We've got a mission to do!"

--------------

Raito helped Shion with the asking around part. Everyone they asked shook their head. Bunch of help they were. In anger, Raito grabbed the photo and shoved it in someone's face.

"Have you seen this puuuuusy?" He asked the person.

The man just pointed off to the forest.

"Well, that's a start. Maybe we can find the cat by footprints." Raito told Shion with a smile. "Where'd Dante go?" He asked her.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 29, 2009)

Kenshin walked though the streets of the village finding something to do. "I cant tell if their just messing with me...or" The young Uchiha sighed, hands in his pockets and his head hanging low. "Hey Kenshin!" Kenshin turned to hear the sound of the voice. It was Maeda Keji..a foreign exchange student from the Village Hidden in the Rocks. Despite being within the same age of Kenshin, his large bulky size made him look like a natural body builder. His toned, strong from often caused mistakes as others thought that maybe Keji was a adult and a mere midget. 

"Hey long time no see" Kenshin responded, his dark thoughts disappearing as he looked towards the running Maeda. 

"Yep, I just returned. I'll be staying here for a while. Maybe long enough till the Chunnin Exams. It saves him from all the walking" Keji said, quite satisfied that he would be staying in the Village Hidden in the Leaves.

"So how's your brother treating you?" Kenshin asked...curious to see if they were in a similar state. 

"Fine I guess. He's been lazy lately...he's going on a mission today. I think a joint mission with the Leaf" Keji responded. He looked at the sky to think about it for a moment and nodded as he assumed he was correct. 

"Well I'll see you later..I got things to do" Kenshin replied. The two nodded and went off their separate ways.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 29, 2009)

Dante had wandered off after an incredibly full figured lady. He was besotted by her and followed her life a ghost. His byakugan had spotted her and he was headed away from the other two.

The woman turned around, only for Dante to keep walking, straight into her cleavage

"ahhhh!" he said pressing his face against them. She looked down and slapped Dante hard.

"Ow! Assault!" Dante said. He blew her a kiss and turned to see Shion. "Oh.. uh...hey I was just"

Se grabbed him by the ear and the trio headed to the forest


----------



## Kuno (Jun 30, 2009)

“Rrriiigggghhhhtttt….”  Mia says turning away from Doragon.  “Okay guys.  One more member!  Speak up now or we are going to have all the fun for ourselves!”  she looks around at the few genin left around them.  “Come guys…bandits…you know you want to spy…”  Mia groans inwardly as she waits.

*********************************

“Right…”  Kiya says with a sigh walking out of the building.  “That was a lot of help.”  she let’s her eyes roam over the business around them.  “Someone around here had to have seen what happened.  Or when it happened or something.  I mean we can’t go off of just that…” she sighs rubbing the back of her neck and points.  “I will start over there.  Somebody there has to have seen something.  You guys check at the other ones…” Kiya gives them a half smile and proceeds to walk toward the bar.  Hoping someone was up and inside by now.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Jun 30, 2009)

By the very end of the village lay the popular trading spot for the Konoha population. There, often flooded by sweet words and assaulted by kindness, the life corrupts, and the business thrives. For days and nights waves of fervent philanthropists stroke in and faded off, only to spare rooms for the next loving dedicators.


_Dedicators my ass._ The salesman, or "businessman" as he prefers to be called, has been tapping his right hand fingers from the very beginning of the morning for two million four hundred and sixty three thousand two hundred and seventy nine times, including three hundred and fifty five thousand times by the index finger alone. 


He counted all of them, and even knew at which number he should stop and close the tedious shop for a long walk around the village. To be correct, it would be a long roll on the wheelchair. 



"Have a nice day Masaru!"

"I'll get back very soon Masaru!"

"Good luck with your legs Masaru!" 

"Hope you get better soon Masaru!" 

"Here 101, keep the change Masaru!"


And so on...


_Jeez.. Stop calling my god cursed name..._

Various thoughts run around in his head, but what comes out of his mouth is but various versions of a number. 


"One hundred point five please."

"That'd be one hundred point five."

"Don't keep asking me, this is an one-price shop!"

"One hundred point five, are you freaking asleep?" 



He wasn't selling diamonds; they were fruits, absolutely normal fruits, only enchanted with luck and fortune by the urban legend. People kept coming and going in hope for a better life, negligent of the ridiculously wealthy salesman's displease. The more they come, the more the price shoots.


He continues to yell and tap, waiting for that seemingly infinite number to come settle.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 30, 2009)

Dante and Shion entered the forest with Raito. Dante leaped up and caught a spider and put it down Shions top.

"Yaaaaah!" She screamed, frantically taking off her top and stamping it on the ground. Dante looked at Shion and sighed as she stood there with her bra, panting away.

"Hah! That's what you get for messing around with my sexy time!" He said laughing.

"D..D..DANTE! I hate you!" Shion said almost in tears as she put her top back on. She kicked him in the shin, hard.

"Nah you dont." Dante grinned, trying to hide his agony but failing. "Ah shit! That hurt! Oh my god I see pussy!"

Shion immediately covered her crotch in embarrassment "Nooo, don't look!" She squealed.

"No, stupid. The cat." Dante activated the byakugan. "Raito, Shion, let's move out!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 1, 2009)

In the deepest depths of the hell known as the former bloody mist, A shadow watches it's pray walking through the misty woods. Puddles litter the path the pray walks, splashes are heard constantly. "Come on, Just a little further." A voice speaks from the shadows. The pray stops in front of a smaller puddle and looks to the right, then the left. Unsure whether or not it should step forward. HOP! The rabbit jumps over the puddle and begins to hop happily down the trail. "I see... playing dirty...." Blue camo pants begin to shift and stand up. "Then i suppose..." A man with messy blue hair raises his hands and places them together forming handsigns. "I have no choice but to do this the hard way." 

When his hand signs finish, the puddle behind the rabbit begins to bubble and swell. "Suiton, Mizudeppou!(water pistol)" The swelling water shoots out in a long stream, the rabbit turns it's head and sees what's coming towards it. "I've got you now." The ninja thinks to himself. SHING, THUD! A large blade blocks the path of the water pistol. "Eh?" The ninja sighed. "I thought i was the one who snuck up on people, Ko." A twelve year old ninja with a red mohawk, eyepatch over his left eye, blue camo tanktop, loose blue pants and holding onto a large ornate buster sword smirks. 

"Well Shou, I figured turn about is fairplay." he pulled his blade from the ground and placed it on his back. "Isn't that thing too big for you to use?" Shou poked the blade. "And you let my breakfast get away. My dad forgot to go shopping again and i don't have any money yet." Shou watched the rabbit hop away happily. "I'll get you next time." He mumbles under his breath. "Shut up, You're going to be late for the cermony anyway, We're genin now remember." Shou began to pick his nose with his pinky. "Eh? so? I need to eat right?" 

He let out a yawn and began to walk off. "But i guess if you went to the trouble Ko." Ko laughed and followed behind Shou. "Hey, if i carry that sword on my back, will you carry me to the Graduation?" Shou turned to ask his friend. "no." Ko answered simply. "Fine then...." Shou placed his hands behind his head and hummed while the two walked back towards the main village. "Wonder whose team i'll be put on." He thought to himself. "Shou, Be careful about what team you get put in, You need to make sure someone is good at strategy... and gejutsu... and long range jutsu... and chakra control... And-" Shou shot him a dirty look. "Ok Ok i'm done." Ko waved his hands and laughed.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2009)

Zen walked the streets of the village with his hands in his pockets. His eyes looked down for this particular stretch of street because there was, without fail Shinki, the homeless alcoholic who sells his clothes for booze. As a result he's always naked.

Zen sighed. "I'm so glad I get to stop having to go this route. Every day; meat and two veg dangling in my face. I can't believe I have an info card on him..." he said looking at the blank piece of paper. "Well hopefully I never have to see another mans junk ever again" Zen smiled and briskly walked towards the graduation ceremony. He was looking forward to recieving his headband and getting onto some missions. 

"Hmph. Well we can choose our partners these days..." he looked at the info cards and had a few candidates. He mulled it over as he walked straight into the door of the Academy, where the graduation was taking place.

He picked up his cards and stood up. "Bastard door..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 1, 2009)

"THIS NEVER WOULD HAVE HAPPENED IF YOU JUST DID WHAT NORMAL PEOPLE DO!" Ko shouts rushing through the town streets. "Well, to be fair, you could have come and got me sooner." Shou yawned. "Fine, maybe, and i will have you know. THIS IS A ONE TIME DEAL!" he turns back to shou, who's piggy backing on him. "hurry horsie i can see the school!" Shou points ahead of Ko. "Stop it! you're embarrassing me!" 

Ko and Shou barely make it to the gates before the cermony started. "Get to the door!" Shou shouts and points forward again. "No, you go." Ko drops him and begins to laugh. "Eh, i like the ground better anyway, it doesn't stink like-" WHAM! Ko's sword lands two inches from shou's face. "nevermind then." Shou stood up and brushed himself off. "Anyway, let's get to the ceremony." They walked towards the main door, only to see a thin boy picking up cards off the ground. "Yo~ What's-yer-face~" Shou waved, he knew the guy from some classes, but couldn't really remember his name.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2009)

"Zen." he said, "You copied my homework 15 times, traded a carton of milk for a donut with me, and once inadvertantly fell asleep on me during geometry." Zen smiled. "We have a long and complicated history." 

He thought for a second and looked at his cards. Shou was one of the people he had shortlisted. No harm in asking. "Wanna make a team?"
______________________________________


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 1, 2009)

"Zen." he said, "You copied my homework 15 times, traded a carton of milk for a donut with me, and once inadvertantly fell asleep on me during geometry." Zen smiled. "We have a long and complicated history." Zen paused for a second. "Wanna make a team?"

"Hmmm..." Shou rubbed his chin,"I'd take the offer shou. he's a good strategist, good with genjutsu and even ninjutsu. two of those three you are greatly lacking in." Ko chuckled. "I accept the offer!" Shou held out his hand for Zen to shake. "But i still don't remember the homework thing.... actually i don't remember ever doing homework..." he looked off into space for a little bit. "It's... it's amazing you made it to genin...." Ko sweatdropped. "Whatever! Ko, Sho and Zen the unstoppable trio of the mist is born!" Shou took a proud stance. "Now let's get this ceremony over with, i wanna sleep."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2009)

"Sleep? it's 6am, perfectly reasonable." Zen was usually up at 5am to get some reading done. "I'd hardly call us unstoppable, but from our grades at various things I think we can safely assume that we can kick several shades of excrement out of most teams in the village." Zen said smiling.

He saw out of the corner of his eye a boy stealing from a fruit stall. Such things were common, but usually they would steal the fruit, this one was stealing the cash. "Shou. Ko" Zen said glancing to the boy who had swiftly taken the money and scarpered into the back alleys. On first glance it was obvious that he was malnourished and beaten. 

"I think we should ask a sensei if we can follow him...though it might be too late then.." Zen pondered

______________________________________

Dante and Shion went through the forest, chasing the cat with more and more speed.

"Damn that thing is fast!" Dante said, puncing at it, the cat, so used to running shimmied and suddenly changed its direction, sending Dante, empty handed,  disappearing into a bush.

"Hah!" Raito said, "Shion, get round the other side. We can corner it!" Shion nodded and the pair flanked it and cornered it.

"Ok...we're just here to send you back to..."

"GYAAAH!" Dante screamed, making the other two turn around, "Run!!" Dante ran straight for the pair, behind him was Huge Lion and it wasn't pleased that Dante had careered into its head with his own.

"DON'T RUN TOWARDS US!!" Raito shouted, turned and saw the cat fly through his legs. "Dammit! Shion, you...Shion?"

Shion had already scarpered. Dante looked at her "Hey! Gimmie a hand!"

"Nu-uh! You're on your own!"

"We're a team! Raito?!" Dante said looking pleadingly at him

"Yeah I'm with Shion on this!" he said running after the smaller cat.

"Gah! see if I get out of this alive I'm gonne feed you to this thing and...and...wait...it's getting faster....Nyyyyaahhh!" Dante said running


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2009)

"I think we should ask a sensei if we can follow him...though it might be too late then.." Zen pondered. "At times like these it's best to go with your gut and chase after them! then worry about the consequences!" Ko rushed off after the boy. "Eh? It's too early for running Ko." Shou sighed. "Come on then Zen, Might as well get this over with right." Shou took off following behind Ko. "I guess it's better to be scolded later." Zen followed the two. "Hey come back here kid! we just want to talk!" Ko turned a corner and continued pursuit. 

"Yeah, that's gonna make the kid wanna stop." Shou mocked, He and Zen were running at the same pace. "I wonder, Why he stole the money and not the fruit. If he's so hungry, it would-" Shou groaned. "Why is it always so misty here? does it really make sense?" He was looking up at the sky. "Is that really something to be concerned with now?" Zen asked. "I unno. I just thought it was kind of weird that the entire islands covered in mist 24/7." "Let's focus on catching the kid!" Ko shouts, surprised that the child was actually pretty fast.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2009)

"shit shit shit!" Zen panted as he ran. Running was not his forte. "Come back here you...runt!" Zen said using old man cuss words. He turned and looked to his left. "Shou, Ko, shortcurt!" 

Zen spinted down the alley, through the rubbish bags and dived at the boy, only to grab his shoe at the end of the alley. He sprinted into a house and the door slammed shut.

Zen got up and waved the shoe around and then almost collapsed from his running


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2009)

"Wow, you really have like no stamina at all huh." Ko walked over to Zen and helped him to his feet. "I just don't bother running all that fast. It helps with the stamina a lot." Shou comments. "If you just walk really fast you can go further then someone who runs. slow and steady wins the race." Shou began quoting weird things. "Shou, You just walk because your lazy." Ko sighed. "Lazy like a fox." 

Ko and Zen just shook their heads. "Anyway, We can't just break into peoples houses." Ko sighed. "Guess that kid got one up on-" "Oi~~ Kid~~ Why'd you steal the money~~" Shou knocked on the door. "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING SHOU!" Ko shouts. "Eh? I thought it was our mission to go and find out for what reason the kid sto-" The door suddenly opened and a large muscular tan man stood in the doorway. "What do you want?" He asked. "uuhh... you... you see a kid around here?" Shou gulped. 

"No. Ain't never seen no kids." The men answers, then slams the door in Shou's face. "You know. I don't think i remember seeing that guy before.." Shou rubs his chin. "Yeah, that's great shou, Come on. We better get going back to the academy or will miss getting our headbands." Shou sighed and turned around. From the woods across from him he could hear an odd rustling. "Hey, You guys hear that?" Shou asked. The two stopped and listened in, but the rustling ceased. "Hear what?" Zen asked.

"There was a sound in the woods." Shou replied. "Let's check it out." Ko helped Zen over to the woods, The boy seemed like he needed to sit for a bit so they found a tree stump to let him rest on. "I hate this mist, It makes it so hard to find people." Shou grumbled, lifting up a few branches from bushes. "Hey." Zen called out to the two. "I think i found something." He points at the ground in front of him, a single foot print with a small indent appx a foot ahead of it. "Seems like someone was crouching or kneeling down here not to long ago." Zen said. "Oooh! mystery!!!" Shou grinned. "This mission is getting more interesting by the second!" 

"You do realize this isn't an official mission right? and that we still don't have our headbands so we're not even official ninjas. you know this right?" Ko asked shou. "Indeed, Our ninja team is quite amazing, We've already solved our fist mission and are on the way to defeating the bad guys." Shou nodded. "Hey! Pay attention!" Ko smacked him over the head. "We've got to take this serious. Someone's sneaking around, a sick kids stealing money and the guy whose house he ran into says he's never seen him. Somethings going on around here." Ko sighed.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2009)

Zen looked longingly back at the Academy. "Why do I have to be so observant." he said. "Right! Let's get this over and done with." he said "We should try and find out if there is any sort of shennanigans going on in that house. We should be careful, silent, discre.."

There was a smash as Shou threw a rock through the window and climbed in.

"Or yeah...no we could just break the house. Let's get a marching band whilst we're in there. Order some pizza, call a few friends have a party." he mumbled having his plan go to waste. He climbed into the house. It was eeriely empty and quiet.

There were cobwebs everywhere. Zen inspected the doors. They hadn't been used in a long time, there was a lot of dust on the handles. There was one area that seemed like it was in use, a trapdoor, with a carpet dumped to one side.

Zen attempted to open it but failed, he tried again and almost killed himself but it opened. He inspectd down the dark stairwell. His eyes were good at seeining in the dark and it was lit dimly with candles. They followed the candles and soon came to a tunnel.

"Wait. This house is really close to the village walls isn't it?" Zen said. "Must lead outside." The three walked on, getting ever closer to more trouble than they counted on.

_________________________________________-

Dante sped out of the forest.

"Gyah shit. I hate my damned team mates!" he screamed. The Lion had it mad on for Dante and chased the red coat with more fervour. 

The Hyuuga shinobi ran towards a fruit stand where he saw one of his friends

"Masaru! Help me out you sonofabitch!" He jumped onto the roof of the fruit stand and down the otherside. The Lion just went crashing through the thing, sending fruits everywhere, splattering Masaru with a delicous smoothie.

Shion peeked her head out from behind a tree. "So..sorry Dante..." she said a little terrified of their D rank mission.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2009)

"Kinda weird there's a tunnel under the town that leads outside of the walls." Shou rubbed his chin, he was still at the back of the group looking up at the ceiling. "Why are you looking up when you should be looking ahead?" Zen asked. "I unno, It's what i do." The tunnel seemed to stretch on for ever, was it the fact that it was only lit up with candles or because they had no idea where they were going. 

After a few more minutes of walking through the dimly lit tunnel the group came upon another stair case. "Hey, Looks like we found the exit." Ko pointed up at a light coming from the dirt ceiling. "Great, now we can-" Shou was about to rush forward but Zen and Ko grabbed him. "Let's come up with a plan first this time, shall we?" Ko asked. "Eh? but rushing head first worked last time..." Shou blinked.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2009)

"Yeah, not this time." Zen said holding him. "Let me scout the area first, I'll see what's going on. I'll come back in a little bit." 

Zen made his handseal of his speciality jutsu. Camouflage concealment. He disappeared from sight and silently walked up the stairs, poking his head up.

Two guards watching the trapdoor, beyond them a fire with a whole lot of merry bandits, drinking away and having their way with various women. The boy, amongst several other children were locked in a cage and fed scraps of food whichg they pounced on

Zen clambered back down

"Yeah. Not good. I count 30. That's 10 on 1. I can take on 5, 7 at most!" Zen said thinking. "Though...maybe if I use...."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2009)

"Ten to 1 eh?" Shou rubbed his chin. "I think those are pretty good ods. I should be able to handle at least six with my sword." Ko smiled. "Yeah, but your only strength is Tai and Zan Jutsu." Shou commented. "Your crap with Nin and Genjutsu." Shou took a proud stance. "I however am an expert with Tai, Suiton, and Zan jutsu!" "Yes, But you're accuracy in long range is horrible." Ko broke Shou's proud stance. "Face it, we've all got weaknesses Shou." Ko stabbed his sword into the ground. "We'll make a plan here, if it's 10 to 1 we just need to find a way to dwindle their numbers before we go up there."

He looked over at Shou. "You've always got a ton of weapons on you right?" Shou nodded. "Yeah, i keep all my kunai and stuff in my pockets." Ko nods. "And Zen, what kind of Jutsu do you have?" "Meisai Gakure no Jutsu, Kahen Tonsou no Jutsu, Utsusemi no Juts, Kao Utsushi no Jutsu." Ko nodded. "Right, Well, Shou's got a water gun, a water vine thing and some water claws." Shou blinked. "I can also make mist." He stated. "Yeah that too. You got any plans we could use with all that stuff?" Ko asked.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 4, 2009)

Zen heard all the abilities and nodded. 

"Well, since we're from the Mist our silent assassination techniques should be pretty good. I say we take out their visibility with the Mist, I'll use my Utsusemi no Jutsu to make it sound like there are more of us than there are. 

"I'll stay back and pick them out via long range. I'll cover your backs. You two take out the perimeter first, get them to huddle in the centre, then take them out with a power suiton attack. That's what I would suggest anyway." Zen said recalling the map.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2009)

"Well, since we're from the Mist our silent assassination techniques should be pretty good. I say we take out their visibility with the Mist, I'll use my Utsusemi no Jutsu to make it sound like there are more of us than there are. "I'll stay back and pick them out via long range. I'll cover your backs. You two take out the perimeter first, get them to huddle in the centre, then take them out with a power suiton attack. That's what I would suggest anyway." Zen said recalling the map.

Ko and Shou rubbed their chins. "I guess i can use my mist trick, then combine it with some water vines and water claws." He nodded. "I'll use my sword to hack em down and we can draw them into a corner, That should get rid of most of them even if we are outnumbered." Shou nodded. "Guess that means i'm up first." He looked up at the trap door. "I'll break through it, You two stay back. When i get through i'll hide myself and use the mist to confuse them." 

Ko and Zen nodded, it was still reckless but they had a plan set up this time. Zen and Ko back up far enough so that they wont be seen when Shou bursts through the trap door. When the mist covered the area above the door, that would be the signal for Zen to kick in with his utsusemi. "Here we go!" Shou took a running start and aimed for the trap door. "RRAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!" He screamed as he jumped into the door, shattering through it and guarding his face from the splintering wood. "What the hell!?" The bandits call out. 

"Misty Gaze!" He begins to preform various handsigns and a mist forms around him, blocking his body from the bandits sight. Ko and Zen nodded to each other and moved out, Zen stayed at the trapdoor for now, he could pick out certain opponents and fool them easier from that position. Ko quickly rushed through and slashed at what he could find. He aimed for vital spots, It's the easiest way to take someone down with one hit. Shou hid on a branch and formed his hand signs, creating a puddle under on of the bandits. "Water Vine trap" the puddle wraps around his leg, then his body, He was about to scream when Ko hit the back of his head with his sword. 

"WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON!"


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Jul 5, 2009)

Everything went to a huge mess. Sharp tiny shards of glass roamed over the floor, prevailed by a layer of a slimy mess that was once the ripe, tasty fruits. Masaru stared blankly at the mess as a flying slimy mass, by accident or on purpose, tauntingly hit him at the upper half of the face. 


A cold gust breezed over, Masaru kept on the blank stare at his feet. 



_That's not something that happens everyday._


Masaru looked aside, and like the glorious gales roaming free over the seven seas, an overwhelming sense of exoticism suddenly and dazzlingly blew over his hair. Multiple sharp pieces of a broken scream enraptured his ears like the splendor of a soprano masterpiece. 


_This is ethereal. This is epiphany._ Masaru suddenly felt his cheek run down by tears as heavy as slimy bananas. _This is god's gift to the unfortunate!_ 


And they came back, sliding through the slippery slime, still Dante with the broken soprano squeals, and the beast with the trenchant rhythmic accompaniment. 


Masaru felt his emotion bursting out, engulfed by novelty and imbued with rapture. He wiped the tears, and the slimes, and with what was left of sanity within his heart, he cried out:


"I love you man! I freaking love you man! And you too beast! Oh how beautiful!"


Then he continued to cry.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 5, 2009)

Zen

He made some handseals and whispered. He loved this spooky stuff.

"Die...we will kill you...death..." he put on his scariest voice and it emanated around the area. As he did so Shou was picking off bandits one by one, their screams only adding to their terror. 

"Hahaha...do you see? Our power! You shall pay for your sins...you shall bleed...be gutted...skinned alive.." he felt a pebble hit his head from Ko signalling he was overdoing it. Still it worked a treat. The bandits were panicking

"What's ha...happening?" one said

"I...I dunno. We have to get outta here!" As soon as one tried to escape to the trapdoor Shou and Ko either knocked them out or made them mysteriously disappear into the mist.

"Aaaah! What do we do!!"

_________________________________________

Dante raised an eyebrow at the crying boy. 

"Hey! be a man! stop crying you sissy pants!" he shouted, diving out of the way and walking up to the crying boy. "Hey man up, you gotta....shit!"

"He has to shit?" Shion said looking on.

"No! You idiot." Dante grabbed the kid and pulled him out of the way. "Crap looks like he figures you're with me. You know how to tame a Lion?" he asks


----------



## Kuno (Jul 5, 2009)

“Okay…”  Kiya said heading toward the locked door of the bar.  Taking a deep breath she knocked softly.  No one appeared and she knocked again a little harder.  “Still nothing.” she mumbled really slamming on the door.  

“What the hell?  Trying to wake the dead?”  A gruff voice snaps from the alley feet away from her.

Kiya pauses for a moment and swallows before peeking around the side.  “Sorry sir…” she says quietly looking at the man.  He wore grungy dark clothes and though he sat leaning on the wall, about fifteen feet from her the smell was already reaching her nose.  “I was just trying to get some information…”

“Yeah…whatever…” he grumbled closing his eyes once more.  “Just try and be quieter about it…”

“I’m sorry for waking you…” Kiya said biting her lip gently and stepping into the alley.  “But, can I ask you a couple of questions?”

He let one of his eyes crack open and he just looked at her without a response.

“You see.  We are investigating the robbery at the sword shop across the street…” she let the sentence fall as she swallowed, her throat suddenly a bit dry.

The man rolled his now opened eyes and nods.  “Yeah.  I saw it.  Bunch of hoodlums if you ask me.”  he eyed her a bit and grinned.  “Tell you what.  You get ol’Hayato a drink and I will tell ya what I saw.”  Hayato grinned watching her emotions war on her face and waited.

“Alright.  Wait here.  I will be right back…”  Kiya said turning around and running off.

“I’m not going anywhere…” he mumbled closing his eyes once more.

**************************************

“I’m gonna be late.  I’m gonna be late…”  A blue haired kunoichi cried racing down the stairs and blasting into her raven haired brother.

“Slow down!”  He snapped at her as he laid beneath her.  “And, get off!”

“Right…sorry…”  she pushed off his chest making him grunt.  “I just don’t want to be late for the first day of missions!”

He stood brushing himself off and glaring at this little sister.  “You’re such a loser Tora.  And, that’s all genin missions are.  Stupid shit that rest of us would bother…do…ing…” he glared down at the entanglement of their swords.  “And, slow the fuck down!” he yanked hard causing them to sprawl once more.  “You might not like the swords but I do!  Now get off!”  He pushed hard causing her to fly against the wall with a thud.

“You are such an ass Mikael!”  Tora yelled gaining her feet at the same time as her brother.  “Um…oops…gotta go!”  she sprinted past him hearing the click of his sword being released.  “Now I did it…” she thought to herself bursting through the door and running toward the mission board.

It only took her moments before she saw the dwindling group in front of her.  Trying to put the brakes on she failed horribly and crashed into Mia.  Basically squishing her between Tora’s own body and the board of missions.  Mia choked and coughed having lost her breathe from the impact.  “HiMia!Idon’tcarewhatmissionyouareonwearegoing!”  Tora yelled quickly trying to escape her brother.  Gaining her feet quickly she grabbed Mia’s arm and began running.  Dragging the other kunoichi behind her.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 5, 2009)

Doragon looks at Tora dragging Mia off, then shadowing the pair, finally grabbing Tora by the back of her blue jumpsuit, “Why must you always just run into trouble.  You need to be quiet, and conceal you’re position on this mission.” She whispers in her monotone voice in Tora’s ear.
-----

Inka grunts  then sets the massive badger on the ground, grabbing Koji by the back of his neck, then dragging him off so they get started on the mission.  Tsuya, with a shake of her head at Inka, she follows.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2009)

Shou-

"Urgh... getting tired." He thought to himself, "Maintaining the mist, plus suiton jutsu. I can't go on for too much longer..." He could hear Ko stepping next to him. The two stood back to back in order to protect themselves just in case. "How much more do you thin there is?" Ko asked. "Not sure, I'd estimate we took down roughly 15. I've gotten five or so." Ko nodded. "Can you maintain the mist a little longer?" Shou sighed. "I can keep it up for a few more minutes if i slow down on the suitons and stick to my tonto. Ko nodded and raised his blade. "If we go with our blades, We should be able to dwindle their numbers down even further, Don't worry too much about your chakra. If you can't maintain the mist and fight then get rid of the mist." Shou nodded. "Alright."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 6, 2009)

Zen looks at the situation. It was well in their favour but the mist wouldn't last long. He took out a few kunai and took his time to work out the trajectory. 

"Ok...calm down Zen. You've never killed anyone before but you can do it. Just, you know...imagine you're....ugh..." He stood trying to think of someone to imagine he was. "Ninja-man!"

Ninja-man was a popular comic character. However he never killed. "Dammit! Well I guess I don't have to kill them just yet."

He looked at the rocks and other ricochetable surfaces and figured a complex path for the kunai to fly. He breathed in and flung

Ping! Ping! Ping! Thunk!

Off the floor, off the rock, off another rock and imbedded nicely into the side of the mans head, killing him instantly. "Oh shit sorry!" he said. He forgot wind resistance. "Well...RIP I guess."

Zen spoke to himself alot.

"Ok, so this time..." he went through the ritual again and once again ended up killing someone. "Hm, I wonder if I'm doing this subconsciously. Like I have some sort of psychological programming that helps me kill?"

He recalled a rather innocuous training class within the Academy. No homework, no assignments or field trips, it was simply them watching a flash of colours and random images, combined with a strange music. Zen wondered if it was subliminal programming. Of course it was completely useless to those that slept through the entire thing. his eyes glanced at Shou. 

Regardless it probably helped the team a lot, as he had taken out 5 of the panicked bandits. His arm was tired though, the trajectories to try and stop him from killing them took a lot of power that he didn't have. He cut out the middleman and flung two more directly into their heads now.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2009)

With the Mist's Invincible Trio-

The number of bandits had dwindled down to Seven somehow. They were freaked, The man who appeared to be the boss however sat on a fallen log, Calm as could be. "Ghosts!!! It's the work of Ghosts!!!" one of the men screams. "Get a hold of yourselves you damn fools. It's the work of Ninja." The boss speaks in a cold tone. "N.Ninja!? How the hell did Ninja find us!?" Another bandit shouts. "I bet that followed one of those damn rabid brats." The boss grumbles. "Now's our chance." Shou signaled Zen and Ko, Two of the Bandits were paying close attention to the boss's words and ignoring their surroundings. 

Shou had been going for disabling the entire time, but was somehow inspired by the cold ways of Zen. He moved behind a bandit, Creeping slowing and stabbing his kidney with his tanto. "GUAH!!!" the man screams. "Shit! the ninja's right there!" One of the remaining bandits grabs a katana from his side and swings down towards sho. "Crap....!" CLANG!!! Ko's blade blocks the attack. "You alright?" He asked. "Yeah." Shou nods, But as he says that his body begins to sweat and shake. "Shou, If you can't handle the jutsu anymore end it" Shou nods, The enemies were down to six, He needed to conserve his chakra.

He preforms a few handsigns and the mist fades away. Revealing Shou, Ko and Zen's places. They were outnumbers only 2 to 1 now. Should be good odds for them, But even so. Shou was getting tired, Stamina was not his strong point. Neither was chakra control.. or strategy... Shou has alot of weakpoints actually... "Heh... Just some punk kids." the boss chuckles. "Come on! You gonna let some punks beat you! KILL EM!!!!" he shouts from his fallen tree seat.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Jul 7, 2009)

Masaru suddenly felt embarrassed for something he couldn't figure. He felt giant blow on his dignity, like he just bought a diamond ring which turned out to be made of cheap glass.


"Only if you sing that piece again. Geez boy, your voice's just horrible when you talk. Well sorry, you know I'm a nice guy, right? I never insult or degrade or... humiliate or... it doesn't matter, I'm being honest, you talk like a monkey who barks. Know what I mean? I hate life for being dishonest, and I'm trying to avoid that. Know what I mean? Oh we're talking about you being a barking monkey. Geez I'm messing up my point. That's my problem sometimes, I rarely talk, and... and I don't normally have to organize these stuffs. You're kinda lucky I'm talking to you. What was it again?" 


Masaru felt something big and awesome fly past him, and Dante was already gone. 


"Oh, the lion. No he wasn't after me. Sorry, major distraction. I was saying, I was saying just throw him your coat." He said almost to himself as Dante was chased far away.


Masaru then turned and stared at Shion, before looking back to the direction Dante was gone.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 7, 2009)

"Ok guys, I'm like officially useless now." Zen said. Two on one and no stealth, he was just standing there like some delirious stick insect, waiting to get devoured.

"Why can't I be a Hyuuga? Or part of the Son clan? Or that silly sharingan. Nope, instead I'm just a regular guy with..."

A bandit made a swipe at him and Zen did an impromptu crab and flipped up onto his hands. He was meant to flip over all the way but just ended up doung a handstand. 

"Wow. Yeah. Dazzle him with your handstand. That's awesome. How did I graduate I wonder?"

A ball fell out of his pocket just as the bandit was about to sever him in two. The ball exploded into purple gas, both Zen and the bandit inhaling a huge amount of the poisonour air. 

Zen quickly moved his tongue to a false tooth, dislodged it and bit down into the foul tasting capsule, greedily taking in the antidote, whist the bandit fainted and would eventually die.

Zens arms collapsed from his handstand and fell on his head

"Smmooooth!" He said rubbing it


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2009)

"He wasn't kidding." Ko chuckled to himself. "Heh, It's fine." Shou commented. "Let's see... He's fine now i think. We can take two right, And then that just leaves the guy sitting there, which would make it three on one. So we should have a chance at beatin em." Shou and Ko nodded. "What are you waiting for, KILL THEM!" the leader shouts. "RIGHT BOSS!" Shou sighed. "I can't use anymore Jutsu, So don't think i can help you if you get stuck in a jam!" He laughed and ran forward. 

"They're just kids, Don't be scared!" Ko laughed and soon charged at the two men coming towards him. "Even if we're kids." Shou spoke out, one of the bandits swung at him, he ducked under the attack and kicked up at his stomach. "we're also ninja!" Ko swung down his blade at one of the bandits and removed the sword from his hand. "C..crap!" Shou turns and stabs the other bandit's gut while he's distracted, then elbows the first ones stomach again. followed by a stab to his chest. The two bandits fell down, Shou let out a deep sigh, bent over and placed his hands on his knees. "Tired~" 

Ko stabs forward and takes out one of the bandits, then spins and slashes the other ones side, both men fall. Ko stabs his sword into the ground and wipes some sweat from his brow. "Even if they're weak, this is too much for a genin." he chuckled. "But, There's only one left Zen. We'll need your help to beat him..." Shou commented, looking over at his somewhat useless in battle partner. "You've got to have some skill in battle right?" He smiled. "Heh.. Even if you do, How do you expect to beat me!?" The leader slowly stood up.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 7, 2009)

_Kaibungakure- Hall of Mirrors_

Eichiro was waiting inside the Hall of Mirrors, a complex at the center of the Kaibun Shogun's palace covered entirely by mirrors. Several other people where there, almost all of them his age or a few years older. 

None of them spoke, but each one viewed the other with unease. There were roughly 3 dozen of them inside the hall, all either keeping to themsleves or sitting with friends. Eichiro sat alone, smiling as always.

"I'm sorry to keep you all waiting." Eichiro's supervisor entered, now wearing a long fur coat and the wide-brimmed hat he always sees her wearing. "The Shogun wishes to see you all." 

One of the children raises her hand. She was a little girl, with short yellow hair. "Hanabi-sensei, is this true? We're really going to see the shogun?" It was rare for the village's leader to be seen in public, and whenever the shogun was the children could never see the leader, as the Shogun is always flanked by guards.

On cue, a tall, imposing man in a fur coat entered the room. His arms weren't in the sleeves of his coat, instead crossed on his chest. He had a golden hook for a left hand, and was holding a cigar in his right. The man stopped in the middle of the room, where all the children could see him. Everyone stood up, in awe of his presence. Some where fixated on the man's hook, others on the horizontal scar on his face. 

Hanabi walked towards the center of the hall, and extended her hand towards the imposing man. " Children, meet Reiten Sunakou, the Kaibun Shogun."

The man raised his cigar to his mouth, and automatically Hanabi took out a lighter and lit the cigar. Reiten blew a puff of smoke in the air, before looking at the children. "Genin of Kaibungakure, welcome to your initiation ceremony."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 7, 2009)

Konoho, Son clan's residence

Like usual this place was busy, many kids and young monkeys were running all over the place.Some were training but most were at that age they just wanted to play.One of it's genin, Goku, was on his way out. Like the rest he wore geta slippers, this allowed them the freedom to slip out of them and use their feet's dexterity for various tasks when they felt the need so.

Him and his best friend, the infant monkey Saru, headed for a remote location in the forest. It functioned as their secret training spot.It took them a while but eventually they got there and started right away.Saru jumped off his shoulder and proceeded to mimic whatever Goku was doing while Goku started doing stretches.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 8, 2009)

Tora/Mia…

“AAAHHHH!!!”  Tora let out a scream while the words whispered in her ears.  She then dropped Mia unceremoniously to the ground before gaining her Tai-jutsu stance.  “What the hell don’t creep up on me like-”  Tora at first relaxed then tensed once more.  “WHAT THE HELL?!”  she yelled again dropping to her stance.

“Damn it Tora!”  Mia rubbed the back of her head while climbing to her feet.  “That is Doragon.  I…well…we are doing this mission with her.”

“Well we aren’t on the mission yet.  Come on!  Let’s go!  Get outside the village!  Now!  Now!  Now!”  Tora said trying to feign enthusiasm.

“Yeah we’re going.  We’re going…”  Mia said smacking Tora in the back of the head.

“Ow!  Why do you have to be so mean?”  Tora whined.

“Why do you have to be such an idiot?”  Mia chuckled while Tora now rubbed the back of her head as they headed out of the village.


Kiya…

“A drink…a drink…”  Kiya thought as she walked down the street.  “Where am I going to get a drink at this time of day?”  she mumbled looking around her.  “Nothing that sells drinks are open.  Well…” she looked at the coffee stand and shook her head.  “I don’t think I can play that dense…”  Kiya then proceeded on.

Seeing a commotion up ahead Kiya scowled slightly.  “What is going on?  Dante why are you dragging that kid around like that?”  she walked up glancing at Shion as if she could clarify but shrugged figuring it was another one of his jokes.  It was then she spotted the lion.  “Now see.  This is why you don’t take the mission that looks the easiest.  It usually isn’t…”  she rubbed the back of her neck.  “Nice kitty…” she mumbled taking a step back.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2009)

Zen sat on the ground rubbing his head. Everyone was tired and the boss was a boss for a reason. "Great he looks strong. It'd be great if we had a jounin to beat him up but nooo we had to run in and be the heroes. Yep we're the heroes alright."

He got up from the ground and turned to Shou and Ko. "I'm almost utterly useless at Taijutsu and my main area is stealth, all my jutsus are centred around that. But...oh shit!" The Boss wasn't waiting for them to formulate a plan. Like some caveman he carried a huge bludgeoning club

"You killed several of my men you brats! Now you're gonna pay!" The giant club swung and each genin-but-not-really-genin-until-they-graduated dealt with it differently. Shou ducked, Ko stepped back, Zen got hit. However the damage was minimal as he jumped the direction the club was swinging and lessened the impact. He would still be pretty bruised on his ribs and his left arm was badly grazed.

"Ow ow...fucking ow." Zen said skidding to a halt. "Well that club is annoying. Lets take it off you." Zen put his fingers between his eyes, completing the jutsu and making the club explode with the two explosive tags he had stuck on it.

"ARRGH!" the boss yelled as his weapon blew up and sent him flying backwards, his arm badly charred. He suddenly had a glaring weakpoint.

"Shou! hit his arm! hitting anything after a burn is gonna hurt like fudge! Wait....fudge..?" Zen said trying to think of a better word to use.

_____________________________________________-

Dante looked at the former fruit vendor and said

"Haah?! What fruits are you selling and where can I buy them? I'd have said your store but Lion-o over there destroyed it."

Dante took off his coat and acted like a bull fighter. "Ole!" The lion was not impressed

"Ole! you bitch! come on play!" The Lion looked at Dante and Masaru angrily. "You know I can't use any Hyuuga techs against this thing. All its chara points are on its belly and unless it gets up on its hand legs somehow I'm not gonna be able to hit them."

He glanced over to Kiya. "I knew this was the hardest mission! That's why I took it! cats...are...dangerous. See. D for difficult!" Dante said "Shion! are you gonna..help?" Shion had disappeared

"Hm....wonder where she went. Oh crap run!" The lion resumed its chase of the boys, who ran towards Kiya. "Do something you woman!"

_________________________________________

Shion hid behind a tree grabbing her knees.

I'm a good girl. I'm a good girl." she said rocking back and forth. It was getting bad. She could feel a horrible side to her wanting to come out. "No stay. Be a good girl..."  she said gritting her teeth. "Please!"

A thin cold hand reached out to her forehead.

"Shion. What exactly are you doing out here?" It was Dr Kurohara.

"Oh Doc! it's getting bad today. I don't know why!"

"There there. You didn't takke your medicine did you?" he said taking out some pills.

"I don't want to. It hurts me..." she said crying.

"You have to I'm afraid. It's the only way you'll get better. You're a shinobi now so pain is part of your life." her case was truly fascinating. two distinct personalities, one good, one horribly evil. He was curious as to whether he could bring out a weaker personality and switch the roles around, relegating the good side down and bringing her evil side, Mion, to the front. It had proved successful so far, Mion was getting stronger and Shion was getting weaker. The pills merely sapped her strength, deliberatley causing her excruciating pain, so as to reinforce Mion.

He watched as she took her pill and the effects were immediate. She fell into the fetal position clutching at her sides as she cried. She was past hearing as he took out his notebook.

"Temperature higher, heart rate more erratic. Seems that her pain get worse each time she takes the pills."

"ah! Aaaah! Make it stop! please! Make it stop! It's burning!" Shion felt as if she was being burnt alive. "NOO!"

Kurohara continued to observe and take notes, deep in the forest, hidden from everyone.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2009)

"Ow ow...fucking ow." Zen said skidding to a halt. "Well that club is annoying. Lets take it off you." Zen put his fingers between his eyes, completing the jutsu and making the club explode with the two explosive tags he had stuck on it."ARRGH!" the boss yelled as his weapon blew up and sent him flying backwards, his arm badly charred. He suddenly had a glaring weakpoint."Shou! hit his arm! hitting anything after a burn is gonna hurt like fudge!Wait.... fudge..?" 

"We'll work on your cuss words later." Shou commented as he reached down into a puddle, wetting his hand forming handsigns. The water on his hand began to increase and form a thick glove of water. The finger tips slowly began to grow sharp and Shou grinned. "I'll get this." He runs forward. "Damn brats don't think-" without thinking, the bandit blocked with his injured hand. "C..crap!" SLASH! Shou put four cuts in his burn. "GUAH!!" The bandit screamed out. 

"That hurt like hell right?" Shou turned to Zen. "See, Hell. That's the word you were looking for-" WHAM!!! The bandit punched with his good arm and knocked Shou away from the back. "Damn it shou! pay attention!" Ko swung his sword and cut the bandit's burned arm from his elbow to his wrist. "GUAAAH!!!!" the man screams out again, blood pouring to the ground. "And Zen, We're mist shinobi now. You've got to learn to fight up close at some point!" Ko turned and smiled. 

"THAT HURT YOU BASTARD!!!" Shou slowly stood up from a grouping of bushes, blood rushing down his forehead. "S..shit!!!" Ko shouts outloud. "ZEN COVER!" Ko rushes over and grabs Zen, heading behind the closest tree he could find. "Wh..what is it?" Zen asked. "Shou, He get's pretty serious in battle.. you wont notice it really at first, but he doesn't goof around much in battle.. If he does, it's because he doesn't think it's a big deal... now that he's been hit like that..." 

"I'LL KILL YOU YOU BASTARD!!!" Shou screams. "He'll be a handfull...." Ko sighed. "TAKE THIS!" Shou reaches into his pouches and pulls out four Kunai, he runs forward, Getting closer to the bandit leader. "Heh, stupid kid..." The bandit's arm was shaking from pain. "TAKE-""THIS!" Shou finishes, throwing the four Kunai into his chest. "Guh..." Shou jumps and kicks two of the Kunai deeper into the mans chest and then rips them out. "UAH!!!" 

He screams out in pain, Shou rips out the other two Kunai and jabs all four into his stomach, drags them across and removes them while blood sprays out of the wound. "TAKE THAT YOU BASTARD!" Shou screams, then quickly runs out of the way as the man falls to the ground. "Seppuku was the only way for you to attone for your sins." he commented as he looked at the caged children. "Come on, Let's find their parents..." Shou steps forward, then falls flat on his face asleep. "He used too much stamina..." Ko sighed.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 8, 2009)

“Dante you freaking idiot!”  Kiya snapped as they ran toward her.  “Never show fear to an animal!”  she thought for a moment then rolled her eyes.  “Look who I am talking to…” Kiya mumbled before looking at the lion behind them.  

“Well if I don’t do anything…they will be lunch…I get lion’s share of this mission!”  Kiya called before changing her shape.  A cougar formed before the boys and leapt up and over them.  A shriek left her mouth as she landed behind them.

Sliding to a halt the lion paused for a moment seeing another feline before it.  It licked it’s lips for a moment before he began to stalk forward.  Watching the menacing beast before them Kiya crouched and waited for the lion to pounce.

It only took a few more steps before the beast let out a roar and bounded forward ready to pounce.  Kiya was ready for the attack and leaped forward crashing into the lion while in mid-air.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2009)

With the Mists Triple Trio Trouble Takers- 

Ko and Zen freed the children from their cages and led them all back to the village, While Ko carried Shou on his back through the tunnel. After the walk, the kids break through the door of the building the trapdoor was in and scream for joy as they rush through the streets to find their homes. "MOMMY!!!" One of the kids shouts as he jumps into a woman's arms. "IZARI!!" The woman shouts happily. "Well shou, You idiot. You wasted all your stamina and now you don't even get to enjoy their happy reunion." Ko laughed. 

"We're so late..." Zen sighed. "Yeah, But look." Ko pointed to the kids. "It's worth the scolding from sensai right?" He smiled. "Yeah." Zen nodded. "But let's get back to school anyway alright...." Ko nodded and the three rushed off to the ceremony, obviously coming in about halfway through the event. BOOM! They bust into the Accedemy, some of the students already have their headbands, but everyone is more interested in... "WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO YOU THREE!?" the head teacher shouts. He appears to be in his mid 40's, has a shaved head and an eyepatch over his right eye. 

"Uhh..." Ko blinked. "N..nothing?" He smiled and laughed nervously, accidentally dropping a still bloodied shou to the floor. "Oops..."

In Konoha-

Lex, The shinobi with the samurai top-knot. Walks through the village and waves at passers by. He's got his headband wrapped around his forehead and wears it proudly. "I've finally become a Genin." He thought to himself, It was something he had worked so hard to get.. Something he could really show off. "But i wonder where everyone else is." He rubbed his chin, he knew some genin already had missions but he didn't even have a team yet. "Maybe i'll go check and see if Goku is home."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 8, 2009)

With Goku and Saru

The two had finished up on an lengthy training exercise, and had headed home after taking a short rest. Well Goku dozed off, Saru followed his example but like usual the tiny monkey briefly woke up.Just long enough to slap Goku awake and then climbed into his hoodie and continued his nap there.

The young Son made his way back to the clan's residence but before he reached that location he ran into a familiar face."Why if it isn't the Leaf's legendary Thunderbolt."Goku joked, making a reference to his lightning alignment.He tended to try and have nicknames like that catch on.All great nicknames had one.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2009)

With Lex-

he had walked into the Son family's part of town. Monkeys.. They were everywhere and the Son family were very much like their monkey friends. He had always wondered how they could have such good teamwork with those monkeys... perhaps it was because the monkey's didn't force their own ideals onto others.. Lex rubbed his chin. "Why if it isn't the Leaf's legendary Thunderbolt."Goku joked "WAAH!!!"

 Lex jumped into the air then turned around and let out a huff. "You scared me Mr.Monkey king." Lex joked back, though his nickname wasn't really a nick name... but it was hard to come up with one for a guy with a monkey tail that would actually be any good."I was wondering Goku, We're both Gennin now.. And i could really use a teammate so i can get missions and stuff... I was wondering.. you know.. if you and Saru wanted to work with me as a team?" Lex, Not very good at speaking with people...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 8, 2009)

With Goku, Lex and Saru

The Sarusen user's eyes went wide, brights stars seemed to appear in them."Could this be?"He asked in excitement, to no one in particular though."The formation of the next legendary ninja god trio!"Saru just woke up from his nap in time to catch that last bit, he jumped on Goku's shoulder and both of them excitedly punched the air."The Crimson Monkey King Son Goku, The Leaf's Azure Thunderbolt Kosaname Lex and Demon Blade Son Saru!"Like always he spoke loudly in a manner more befitting of an Wrestling announcer then that of a ninja.

Oh and yeah, he adopted Saru Hence why he introduced him as Son Saru.

"Remember this day my friends, for this is the day the children of tomorrow will talk about, the day Konoha's most legendary trio was born."Now the two were openly crying, they really got too carried away."You got something in your eye Saru."Goku acted as if he wasn't crying either, but the infant monkey spoke back in a language Lex nor any other human could understand unless they were of the Son clan.

"What the hell are you talking about, I ain't crying."He got angry now, it looked like a fight between the two could ignite any second now.Saru said something back to which Goku replied."It's sweat alright!, I trained so hard earlier that sweat's coming from all kinds of places, even my eyes were trained to the max!"Saru seemed to laught and make some kind of mocking comment and it was then that Goku reached out to grab him but the tiny monkey slipped out from his tight grip and started clawing at his face.

The two started rolling on the ground, locked into mock battle. The two were best friends, no more like brothers and they would never really hurt the other.Lex could only watch as the two continued their fight, he had heard a lot of talking by Goku yet hadn't really gotten a clear answer.But the excitement indicated that Goku and Saru were on board.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2009)

With Lex/Goku/Saru-

"Ah... I'm glad that you are on board with this idea." Lex nodded. "But..." He walked over to the two, still rolling on the ground wrestling for whatever reason. He raised his hand and began to charge up electricity into it. "Raiton: Akuma kanden!" He slams his hand into Goku, Shocking both him and Saru, for a brief moment you could see their skeletons and if you looked hard enough, a pebble that Saru had eaten by mistake earlier that day. "Could both of you please... calm down a little..." Lex sweatdropped.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 8, 2009)

Lex, Goku and Saru

The two primates were electrocuted, up until now Goku believed the visible skeleton thing was entirely fictional but he knew better know.They went "Hiiiiiiiii!"As the lightning chakra passed trough them and let pained groans when it was finally over.It seemed like an eternity to them, almost like all the sweating (Read crying) made them even better conductors. 

They remained motionless for a while, save for the twitching of various limbs, as the two smoldering primates were lying on the floor."Ughhh."

Eventually they got back up again, smelling slightly scorched but relatively fine."Saru totally needed that, that weak sissy attack like totally K.O.ed him there."It was more of an insult towards Saru then towards Lex, and Goku acted like the attack didn't hurt at all.And yes, he was lying 

The two balled their fists again, though the smell of burned hair reminded them of the consequence, they shot a look at Lex who had an annoyed look on his face and quickly calmed down again."So what were we talking about again?"He then added."I'm just asking for Saru, he forgot."Saru huffed but refrained from talking back.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2009)

with Lex/Saru/Goku-

"S...somehow.. i'm begining to regret my choice..." a bead of sweat dropped down Lex's neck. "I was asking you, if you wanted to team up with me so that we can do missions together..." the words were more forced this time... but he didn't know many other people.. actually, he didn't know any other people really.. he never spoke with anyone outside Goku... and Saru, if you can call listening to a monkey go Oook ook talking. "So... uh... if you agree and stuff... i think we can go and get our first mission..." He had never gotten an official yes and was hoping this time it would be a yes... and not an action that required him to waste chakra shocking the monkey's. "Somehow.. that sounds  dirty..." Lex thought to himself regarding shocking the monkey.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2009)

Dante watched Kiya transform into a Cougar and the two cats face off. He looked at the Lion and grinned. He knew that look, it wasn't angry anymore, oh no, it was feeling something entirely different

"Oh you're getting the Lion's share alright. Anyone got any popcorn, this'll be good." The lion, circled around Kiya who was oblivious to what was going on, still rather defensive. Dante then had an idea. 

"Kiya, there is ONE way to get it up on it's hind legs, if you do that then I can safely knock it unconscious with my divine punishment...but....you're gonna have to prepare yourself for a hot date."

Dante wasn't sure if Kiya was going to do that but it was fun to suggest it

___________________________________________

Zen was shouted at by the head teacher. The lecture went on for a long time. Zen was used to it. He normally got it for not working on his strength and stamina, Shou usually got it for falling asleep at any given moment during class.

He eyed the shiny three headbands and wondered where he was going to put it. "Arm? no...well maybe."

"ARE YOU LISTENING!!?" the head teacher shouted

"Yes. Our behaviour was irresponsible and irrehensible. Nice illiteration by the way." Zen said. He envied Shou and his stupid unconscious state. He saw an eyelid flutter. Bastard wasn't unconscious!

"Sir, an unconscious boy is nothing to be ignored!" Zen said 

"Hm. you have a point son." the head teacher said stroking his chin

"We should try and wake him up before moving him as it's better if he gets there on his own accord." Zen said, bastard was gonna pay for letting him take all the stick. "I know some acupunture, let me hit some points that will minimise any damage." Zen was aiming for the most painful places.

One entered his shoulder. No reaction. Ah....you're no novice to this, he thought.

One in his lower back. He saw him grit his teeth, if he was unconscious he would not feel it. One more. This one was a bastard, top of the neck. He plunged it in Shou jumped up like the floor was on fire.

"WHAT THE HELL DO YOU THINK YOU'RE DOING??!" Shou shouted

"What are you doing?! Letting me take the heat like that you bastard!" Zen shouted back. Ko shook his head in disbelief.

The head teacer loomed over the pair of them with a cane in hand.

Zen looked at Shou.

"Run?" he asked

"RUN!" Shou said and the three of them bolted out of there with an enraged bald man after them.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 8, 2009)

With Goku, Lex and Saru

The two primates shot a look at each other and both nodded."We're in."Saru's words could be translated to that as well."We've got a good feeling about this."Lex let out a sigh of relief."Well then, we'll see you tomorrow it's time for our nape."As if on cue Saru yawned.

Lex sweatdropped, regretting his decision already."Uh, I was thinking we would try and get ourselves assigned to a mission."

"Ah fine, no need to whine like a baby, we'll skip the nap."Goku was surprisingly easily persuaded to change his plans, this was because he really wasn't half as lazy as he pretended to be. He was actually looking forward to some real action. build a name for himself you know.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2009)

With Shou/Ko/Zen-

"I'll get you back for that acupuncture thing!" Shou shouted, pulling the needles out of his body. "You were going to let me take all the heat!" Zen shouts back. "Ah, That is what we call a scapegoat my friend." Shou placed his hand on his chin and spoke with fake wisdom. "DON'T THINK YOU'LL AVOID YOUR PUNISHMENT BY RUNNING YOU FOOLS!!!" The three gulped and quickly spread out into three different paths. 

"Hehe... do you think your sensai is so easily fooled? MIZU BUSHIN!" The teacher created two clones and all three followed the Mists invincible trio as they ran through the streets. The first to be caught was Shou, The teacher hung him up from a tree and let little kids spit spitballs at him for a yen each. "Damn it...." Shou's eye twitched. Ko was the second to be caught, The teacher pinned him to a wall with water staples and painted his face to look like a target to let kids practice their water jutsu. "Damn it..." Ko blinked. 

With Saru/Goku/Lex-

"Ah fine, no need to whine like a baby, we'll skip the nap." Lex's eye twitched. "It's fine..." he thought to himself. "It's fine... I'll get over it..." He nodded and coughed. "Right, Well i had something in mind already." Lex pulled out a scroll with a picture of a dog on it. "There's a dog missing from one of the villagers homes. It's not much but the reward is 500. So i figured, We could start simple and get our teamwork built up before accepting a more difficult mission.." In actuality, he wanted to make sure Goku was reliable enough to work with.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 8, 2009)

"Missing dog?"Goku sighed, he hated it already."Ah well, I've got 5 minutes to spare, that shouled be enough for such a mission so let's go get that 500."He started planning how he was going to spend his 333.He thought they would split it threeways and would then later arm wrestle with Saru for his share.

"So where to?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2009)

"Missing dog?"Goku sighed "Ah well, I've got 5 minutes to spare, that shouled be enough for such a mission so let's go get that 500. So where to?" Lex blinked. "Well, i suppose the most obvious place to start would be the place the poster originated from in order to find out more about the dog. then we find out where the dog last was seen, investigate, ask around and eventually, if all goes right. Capture the dog, bring it home and get a couple hundred."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2009)

Shion woke up in a familiar room in a sweat and heavy breathing. It was Kuroharas house, where she had most of her treatment done. She clutched at her chest. So much rage, she struggled to fight it, biting the pillow and tensing up but then part of her lost consciousness. Her whole body became relaxed and her eyes went dead. She pulled out a coin and started to flip it.

Kurohara walked in. "Ah, I see you've awoken. In more ways than one. Tea?"

Mion flipped the coin and looked. "No."

"Very well. Now I suppose you feel a little stronger than before." 

Mion nodded. "I'm outta here. Gotta enjoy this time whilst I can."

"Well, there are a few errands you can run for me. It may be right up your alley. I need some...test subjects. One will do for now. Boy or girl, aged 5 or 6 and in good health."

Mion once again pulled out the coin. "It'll be a boy." she said looking at the coin. She quietly walked out of the room, brushing past Kurohara in the process.

"My, what a delightful aura." he said noting it down. "I wonder if she is strong enough to complete the mission..."

Mion was soon at the playground. Watching, stalking. Hunting. Her and her coin had already decided on the victim. She didn't know who it was, just some kid, another happy kid. Fucking disgusting with that smile of his. Her eyes lit up as she waited for him to be alone.

_________________________________________________

Zen

Zen ran and only managed to evade capture for so long because he was hiding in a dumpster. Of course the head teacher knew this and was waiting for him to come out. Zen poked his head out and came out of the smelly container relatively proud of himself. The next thing he knew, everything was upside down and swinging from a tree.

"Oh hello sensei..." Zen said meekly, "Um...I guess you didn't hear my apology." 

He snorted and left him on the tree branch. Zen watched his other team mates getting spitballs and water techniques done on them. "Well this ain't so bad I guess." he thought

Then he heard buzzing. Lots of buzzing. "Ahhhh!" Zen shouted as the mosquitos found lunch.

One hour later.

The invincible trio were cut down and reunited with their headbands. Zen was itchy as hell

"This is a gift that keeps on giving." he said scratching his arm. "So what now? Training? Eating?" 

Zen looked at his shiny new headband. "We're officially genin now. Lets do something genin...y"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 9, 2009)

Lex blinked. "Well, i suppose the most obvious place to start would be the place the poster originated from in order to find out more about the dog. then we find out where the dog last was seen, investigate, ask around and eventually, if all goes right. Capture the dog, bring it home and get a couple hundred."

"Alright then."He was about to set a step, but well didn't know what direction he should head to."Uh lead the way."Lex cast one more look at the poster and then took, jumping from rooftop to rooftop with Goku right behind him.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2009)

Mio was in the hospital doing her rounds, she wasn't impressed. She had found traces of dust on the shelves, a half eaten sandwich and a cigarette butt.

"Meeting! Now!" She shouted as she burst into the janitors office. They went wide eyed and full of fear. "What the hell is this?!" She threw the sandwich aiming for a face but it ended up flying out the window

"I'll tell you what that was! It was a half eaten sandwich lying in an area that needs to be kept clean at all times. Now which part don't you understand?" They knew better than to answer her with any smart ass comments

"As for this!" She held up the cigarette butt. "I'm going to run tests, watch video footage and I'm going to find the person who thought it was ok to smoke inside the hospital and I'm going to put them in a world of suffering. Now own up now and I may go easy on you."

A man meekly put his hand up. Mio glared at him. A horrid dark aura came out of her. It was like chakra but it manifested itself into almost ghostly apparitions

"Everyone out! Now!" The team ran out, grabbing their mops and went to cleaning the hospital cleaner than it had ever been, spurred on by the intermittant screaming of the janitor as he was subjected to her legendary genjutsu


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 9, 2009)

_Kaibungakure_

The Kaibun Shogun looked at the young genin around him. "Excellent." He thought. "They'll do greatly." 

"Genin of our beloved village." The Shogun began. "I am overjoyed that there are still young people who wish to follow the path of the Shinobi. You are the future of our village, and with your hands Kaibungakure shall become greatest of Ninja Villages." 

Hanabi took out a dossier hidden in her coat, and began to read it. 

"Each squad will be made up of 3 genin and a Jounin supervisor. I have here the list of your future comrades and your commander. When I recite your names, line up, and after every 5 names make another line."

Eichiro listened closely, as he wanted to know who he'd be joining. Team coordination was important, and he had to make sure at least one member would make a good meatshield.

"Squad one will be made up of the following; Ganju Sakato, Miyaki Yui and Kotaro Rui. Your supervisor will be The Candle Ninja Kojirou Momotaro." A skinny ninja went inside the hall, his hair styled to look like the Kanji for 3.

Eichiro was disappointed not to be called, but waited for his turn. Half an hour later, they were appointing the final squads.

"Squad 36 will be made up of the following; Mizune Kirifune, Izumi Kirifune, and Jin Hotaru. Your supervisor will be The Steel Body Ninja, Daisuke Zanbato." The next squad lined up, and met their supervisor, a tall muscular man who looked like someone from Kumogakure. 

Eichiro looked around now. He was the only child left, along with 2 others, one a young man a few years older than he was with long white hair, and a girl Eichiro's age, wearing a standard ninja suit with her green hair tied in a knot.

"Squad 37, the last squad, will be made up of the following; Ken Takeuchi" The white haired child stepped up.  "Mokona Hayashibara" The green haired girl walked towards Ken. "And Eichiro Wakamoto." Wakamoto walked to the back of the line, smiling as always. Mokona found his smile disturbing, while Ken merely smiled back, his smile even creepier than Eichiro's. "I will be supervising your team."

The shogun puffed a cloud of smoke from his cigar. "All of you will meet your teams tomorrow at a designated spot your supervisor will tell you. Good luck to all of you, genin of Kaibungakure."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2009)

With Zen-ko-shou

Zen looked at his shiny new headband. "We're officially genin now. Lets do something genin...y" Shou rubbed his chin, mostly to get the spit balls off. "I don't know... i thought taking down bandits would have been...geniny. But we just got yelled at... That really doesn't make sense you know." Shou nodded. "But, Well i heard there was an open mission in one of the islands surrounding the village. They're trying to rebuild the town and are in need of some helping doing it. I guess we can go there and help them out" Ko looked over at Shou. "Can.. Can we tell Sensai or the kage this time... That punishment was hell..." 

With Lex-Saru-Goku-

"Ok, So it seems like the place the poster came from is over here!" Lex signaled Goku and dropped down. "Right!" Goku followed and Saru as well. The two stop before a rather large house in one of the more wealthy parts of Konoha. "She has a house this big but's only offering 500?" Goku turned to Lex. "It.. It seems she's pretty cheap..." He sighed, knocking on the door. "OOOH~~~ DID YOU FIND MY MAXWEL!" The door flings open, a large women in a tight dress with hair almost resembling a red afro and massive amounts of make up stands before them. "You didn't find my Maxwel yet!?" she screamed. 

"Ma'am...we..we just got the poster.." Lex sighed. "We wanted to know some more information on Maxwel, So we could find him easier." The women sighed and motioned for them to come inside. "I. I really don't want to go in there..." fear covered Lex's body. "Come on! i wanna get this over with!" Goku dragged Lex inside. "Plans for the future, Number one. Kill Goku. Number 2, make it look like Saru did it." He made a mental note. 

The two Genin sat on a floral couch in a house filled with stuffed dogs,cats,birds,mice,minx any kind of pet you could think of. "These are all my precious babies who've left me." She holds a handkerchief to her eye and wipes away a tear. "My max... he was so good..." She cried. "Uhh.. what can you tell us about him to help us find him..." Lex forced the question out. 

"He likes bacon, He enjoys chasing cats, he has a hobby of licking other dogs ears, he hates ninja, he hates other people, he only loves me. He hangs out at parks, he doesn't like the woods. He won't come unless i call him, but he hasn't been coming to that either. He's brown, a large breed of dog, he has a white heart shaped pattern on his left buttox." She went on for a while, mostly about things that didn't matter. "Ok, Thank you.." Lex and Goku were in a hurry to get out of there. "Let's check the park out first i guess."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 9, 2009)

Lex, Goku and Saru

The newly formed team headed for the park, when they arrived Lex was about to offer an plan.But Goku was one step ahead of him. "The great Crimson Monkey King's first plan."He had several.And for the first he reached deep in his pocket and pulled out something that shocked Lex.

"The bacon bait plan."What Goku was doing with bacon in his pocket was something Lex wondered, but realized there was no normal/sane answer for that and so refrained from questioning."Alright, Saru hold this."Saru jumped out of Goku's hood and then jumped down on a nearby picknick table."Make sure to keep the bacon as far from you as possible by stretching out your arms....To the Max!"Shouting that last line was a bad habit of his, he picked it up from an older cousin.

Saru was a little confused about what he was supposed to do but when he saw Goku made several seals that the little monkey recognized."Katon: Gōkakyu no Jutsu!"He used as little chakra as possible but with his bad chakra control he still overshot it. A small fireball was exhaled by Goku, it was right on the bacon but it singed Saru as well.

He was covered in soot and smoke rose up from the tiny monkey as he was holding a fried piece of bacon."Sorry about that."Goku grabbed the piece of bacon from the smoldering summon animal."This is bound to attract that dog."He remembered the dog liked bacon, he took a sniff and his stomach rumbled.He hadn't eating since breakfast and the bacon was awfully tempting."Maybe you should hold."He shoved it in Lex's hand, not trusting himself with the piece of meat.

"Alright, so go catch that dog's attention."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2009)

Lex,Goku,Saru-

Lex watched the event of the two cooking bacon using a katon. This entire event raised many questions for Lex, Mainly being why he had uncooked bacon in his pocket. But he figured it would be best not to ask a stupid question as he knew he would receive a stupid answer. "Maybe you should hold."He shoved it in Lex's hand."Alright, so go catch that dog's attention."Lex looked down at the bacon, it reminded him of how he had forgotten breakfast that morning. "I'm not sure this is going to work, I think the smell of burnt monkey will be a turn off for max." 

it was then the sound of  barking could be heard from all around. "Shit.. is th e Inazuka clan around here?" Lex thought to himself, dogs from all around Konoha rushed into the park. "I see. Good luck with your plan Goku-san." He tossed the bacon to Goku and took off running. "Huh?" Goku looks behind him to see a herd of dogs charging, tongues out and drool flying free. "Hey, i think i see some guys from the Inazuma clan." He commented as he looked into the group. "WAIT WHAT AM I SAYING! LET'S GO SARU!" He shouts at the monkey and the two quickly flee from the dogs.

When they catch up to Lex, Goku turns to him and asks. "Is it ok if i eat the bacon now?" Lex blinked, looked back at the dogs then began to preform handsigns. "Sure go ahead." He grumbled, jumped and stabbed his hand into the ground multiple times in multiple spots. "Now go!" He caught up with Goku again. "What did you just do?" Goku asked. "Wasted more chakra then i needed to." Lex sighed. "Raiusenkou amanohara!" He screams as the dogs step on his traps and begin to fry like Goku did earlier. "Ah, that's animal cruelty." Goku comments. "please... shut up... please... for five minutes."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 9, 2009)

_Kiya…_

‘What?!’  the thought exploded in Kiya’s head, turning confused emerald eyes to Dante.  ‘What the hell is he talking about?’  she wondered then her eyes went wide, panic setting in.  ‘He can’t be serious…’ it was when she was distracted that she heard a huff from the lion behind her.  ‘Oh hell no!’  Kiya’s mind screamed while she scrambled away.  Her claws causing huge scrape marks in the dirt with her haste.

The beast stayed right behind her as she ran.  He matched her stride for stride.  Kiya could hear Dante’s laughter and decided to make a straight line for him.  She approached at a dead run and when she was only several feet from the pair she skidded to a halt and laid flat on the ground, her paws covering her head.  ‘He better do what he said!’  Kiya’s mind screamed as the lion reared up behind her.

_Rin…_

The red headed girl bounced down the stairs of her family’s home, softly humming a favorite song.  “I thought you had left already.”  a woman’s voice called from the kitchen.

“Why would I have left already?”  Rin answered turning the corner and walking into the kitchen, she leaned her arms on the counter and looked up at her mom.

Sliding a plate of toast and eggs toward her daughter her mother sighed.  “Your first day as a genin.  You know the missions you are suppose to do.”

“Oh that’s right…”  Rin said taking a bite and shrugging.  “I’m sure I will find something.  Then again…I thought…” she took another bite and grinned.  “I would take a day off to relax.”

A deep sigh escaped her mom.  “Won’t you take the ninja work seriously?”

“Of course I do!  I just…”  Rin looked at her mom and gave an innocent smile and grabbed the piece of toast.  “Alright mom.  I’m gone…”

“Good.  Now don’t get yourself in a pinch or a pickle!”  she smiled glad her daughter was finally getting serious.

“Why would I pinch a pickle?  That just doesn’t make sense…”  Rin shrugged walking out the door.

“Her father.  She takes after her father…”  Rin’s mom said with exasperation, laying her head on the counter for a moment before doing the dishes.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 9, 2009)

Lex, Goku, Saru

"That worked out great."Goku sighed."Next plan."He made a seal and did the Henge jutsu.With a poof he dissapeared from view and when the smoke dispersed Goku had transformed.He still had a tail but this time it was fluffy and white, that same kind of fluffy white fur was found over the rest of his body.Two big ears and whiskers were found on his head and his hand and feet had changed into paws."Cat bait plan!"His plan was to parade around like an oversized cat until the dog would go after him.He failed to realize that it was more likely other dogs, or even the entire Inazuka clan would come after him.

"Wait......"He suddenly realized he made a big mistake."I'm allergic to cats."He got a panic attack, while he really was allergic to cats he wasn't a real one and so wouldn't trigger his allergy but his mind convinced him that he was suffering from an allergy attack and he started sneezing and getting itchy.

Another poof and he was back in his original form, his symptoms disappeared almost instantly."Alright, looks like it's your turn to come with a plan."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2009)

Lex/Goku/Saru-

WHAM! the sound echos through Konoha has Lex's hand slaps his own face. "Yeah... It would be a good time for me to come up with a plan... your running on 0 for 2." He tried to remember what the old lady said. "Ok, So we need to find a big brown dog with a heart on his butt." Lex nodded. "He likes chasing cats, but that plan obviously wont work..." He looked at Goku and a bead of sweat fell down. "He likes to lick other dogs ears, That's a strange habit for a dog so we should be on the look for any dogs doing that." He nodded. "He hates Ninja's and other people, So in all likelihood if we just went around petting brown dogs until one of them growls at us we'll be able to figure out which one he is." 

Lex nodded, yeah this plan should work and would hopefully not get them killed. "Hm, but what if all the dogs growl at us?" Goku asked. "...." WHAM! Lex slapped himself again, he learned it actually dulled his own rage. "Then we'll simply have to gather all of them and take ALL of them to that lady.." Goku blinked. "Why don't we just do that first?" He asked, Somehow, This actually sounded like a better idea.. "Ignorance is indeed bliss." Lex nodded. "Alright, Begin plan, Capture all brown dogs in Konoha!" Lex pointed off into the distance. "I like plan. Mega Monkey Fire King Capture Squad!" Lex's hand fell limp. "Fine, Whatever, Call it what you want. just go capture brown dogs." 

a few minutes later, Lex, Goku and Saru are hiding behind a tree, observing a brown dog sniffing a grey dogs behind. "That's just nasty." Goku comments as saru picks his nose. "...." WHAM! Lex slapped himself again. "Rage, slowly decreasing... Urge to kill... fading..." He nodded. "Ok, Just go and get the dog!" The three of them leap out behind the tree, The dog turns and his eyes widen. "YIPE!" It lets out a yelp as Lex and Goku wrestle it to the ground, then tie it up. "One down. who knows how many to go.." Lex sighed.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2009)

Dante almost messed up the technique he was laughing so hard.

"Ha...ha...hakke rokujuuyonshou"

The animal was on its rear legs and was just about to mount Kiya who had her cougar eyes closed, ready for something that she had no experience in. Or at least Dante assumed so.

"That cherry's mine, babe." He said winking. He was still too young to know what that meant, he knew it was inrefernence to sex but no idea why it was called a cherry. He figured it was because they tasted like cherries. Time seemed to slow down when he was in this state. It was a stupid amount of hits in a few seconds. Almost undefendable. 

"Two hits! Bang!" He said ad libbing
"Four hits! Oh yeah!" The lion winced, not only at the pain but at the fact that it couldn't have the cougar. It remembered the scent though.

"8 hits! Whoo! 16! 32! Superbang!" He finished off with a straight palm strike to the chest, but it wasn't Jyuuken, merely to make sure it didn't inadvertantly land on Kiya. The beast fell back, unable to move and Dante grinned. The whole thing had taken all of a few seconds and Dante slapped Kiyas Cougar ass, suddenly striking a pose.

"Hey hey hey! Give it up for Kiya and Dante! Booyeah!"

------------------------------------

Zen visibly looked dejected. Rebuilding meant lifting, sweating and generally physical exertion. 

"Fine but next mission is at a library or something." He remarked. "Sensei huh? Wonder who that is anyways. I guess we could go to the Mizukage...I say we just leave a note on the board saying we took it and...dratting cat poop this itches like hell!" Zen said failing in both self control and swearing.

He took out a bit of paper and wrote "The infamous ZenKoShou have taken the mission and will come back once it is inevitably completed." 

Just because he was smart didn't make him mature. He plastered it on the wall, the hand writing so out of place being beautifully written in ye olde kirigakure style.

"That should do!" He said.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 9, 2009)

Lex, Goku and Saru

The dognapping fest started, various incidents took place all over the neighborhood as the team caught every brown dog that matched the desciption.They had split up, Lex went one way while Goku and Saru went another.After several hours the three had quite a large number of dogs.Now they would need to find right one.

"I'm not bringing all these back."Goku commented, that was going to be a pain, bringing all these dogs back to where they found them.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2009)

Lex, Goku and Saru

"I'm not bringing all these back."Goku commented. "That's fine, i think we should probably keep them and then hand them out as people put posters up for them and get more rewards, added onto that we can beef up our number of missions too." He rubbed his chin. "This is a good way to earn both money and fame as we will quickly become loved in the village." Lex nodded, Yes it was a somewhat evil plan, But damn it! It was a good one.

They returned to the womens house, two hours later they left with a sad look on their face. "thirty dogs... THIRTY DOGS!" Lex shouts. "AND NOT ONE IS HER DOG!?" he was so angry he actually let all the dogs go. "How the hell do you look at thirty dogs and know not one is your dog!?" He shouts at Goku. "I dunno, maybe cause she's got some kinda connection with the dog?" He points at Saru. "That's what he suggests anyway." 

Lex blinked, it was actually interesting that he could speak monkey... "She said it was a large breed of dog. But not one of those was her dog. How large is this damn dog!?" His hand smacks the side of a brown kart. "Grr...RUFF!!!" Lex's eyes grow wide, As well as Goku's and Saru's. The cart stands up and shows itself to be a dog, standing normally. Six feet tall. "Hey look! it's got a heart on it's butt!" goku laughs. "Don't tell me." Lex sighs. "Max right?" "Grrr...." The dogs mouth lowers towards Lex's face. 

"Don't tell me. You hate ninja's huh?" The dog seems to nod at the question. "Goku. On the count of three." Lex took off running. "GOODBYE GOKU!! IT WAS NICE KNOWING YOU!!!" he waves as he leaves the monkey man behind to deal with the massive dog. 

ZenKoShou-

"Zen, Remind me to teach you some good cuss words." Shou commented as the three walked through the misty woods of their island. They all had backpacks with stuff they would need, Tents, Canteens, Shou probably had some adult magazines he stole from the shop. "Read a book a day, That's what i always say!" He thinks outloud with a strange face. "What's he going on about?" Zen asked Ko. "I have no idea..." Ko blinked and rubbed his chin. "But i suspect i will be borrowing one of his books..." 

It took a few hours to reach the port where their boat was waiting. "You kids the ones going to help out Kiala island?" The ferryman asked. He appeared to be in his fifties, he wore a simple tanktop with long pants and sandals. He had a straw hat covering his head and a black beard that extended out from his chin into a point. "uuhh... yes?" Shou blinked. "Ah, Good to see young people having such a concern for the common man!"

the ferryman laughed. "I'm Boe. I'll be overseeing you on your trip to Kiala, It'll take about two hours, so please don't get impatient." The boys just blinked and hoped into the boat. What they didn't notice however, was a shadow lurking in the trees watching them get into the boat. "Alright, Let's go!" Boe shouts as he pulls back on the cord of the engine to start it. "..." Everyone sits in silence, The boat didn't start. "Ha..haha.. I'll.. I'll get it this time..." he laughed.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 9, 2009)

Kayo and Kioshi walked around for what seemed like hours maybe even days for Kayo. She was streched out on the ground with her tongue hanging out as if she was a dog laying her on stomach.

"Can't....go....on....to...much....*WALKING*!" She hollered out and began to grown as if she was in pain. "I'm....also.....hunnnnngrrrrry....food....I need *FOOD*" she whined as she began to bounce up and down as if she was having was going through withdrawl. Kioshi ran his finger's through his blond hair and just shook he's head at Kayo.

"When are you not hungry anyway? Besides we've only been walking for few minutes anyway fa-" Kioshi suddenly felt a dark cloud or maybe some would call it an ominous cloud, but either way a feeling ran through his spine and skin enough to almost make him shit himself. There Kayo stood infront of him starring dagger's into his heart as he almost said the forbidden word to her.

"I didn't say it Kayo so stop staring at me like that....it's creeping me out." Kayo sighed and just got up from off the ground she was too tired to kill Kioshi so he got a pass this time since he was a friend.

"Well I'm going to see if anyone needs some help so let's split up for a moment kay?" Kioshi agreed to the statement and they both went their seperate ways for the time being. After another 6 minutes of walking Kioshi happend upon Inka and Tsuya.

*"YO!" *Kioshi shouts walking up to them "You girls need an extra teammate?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 9, 2009)

With Goku and Saru

"Did he just run away like that?"Goku didn't even pay attention to the growling dog, he was more stunned by Lex's resonse."The hero of this story needs to settle this, together with his sidekick."Saru puffed his chest, mostly because he thought Goku meant that Saru was the hero and Goku the sidekick.

He brought his foot up, his geta slipped off and struck the dog in the face.Then the other geta struck the dog.The dog shook it's head to clear it's head and Goku and Saru used that oppurtunity to pounce him.A wrestling match was started, the dog was large and had a lot of physical power to go along with that size but the Goku was a trained ninja with the Sarusen Kekkai Genkai that made him naturally strong.He wasn't going to run away from a stupid dog like that.

The two primates wrestled with the canine, when the dog started to bite and scratch them they returned the favor.The fight was far from pretty, the thing that made it last as long as it did was that Goku and Saru had to be careful and they lacked a jutsu to bind the dog so they would have to so manually by overpowering him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2009)

With Lex-

"Thank you Goku, This technique takes a while to charge and i couldn't have done it without your help." Lex gives the monkey boy fighting the dog a thumbs up as he holds his other hand high in the air. "What!? you're back already!?" Goku shouts. "It was all part of my plan!" Lex smirks.

A minute or so ago-

"GOODBYE GOKU!! IT WAS NICE KNOWING YOU!!!" he waves as he leaves the monkey man behind to deal with the massive dog. "Alright, I'll let Goku distract the dog.. He's an idiot, odds are he'll try to attack it. While he's got it preoccupied with eating him.. or saru, or both of them. I'll come in and attack it with my Akuma Kanden." He turned a corner and climbed onto a rooftop. "Wait... Do i have enough chakra for an Akuma Kanden..." he rubbed his chin. 

Currently-

"Haha... Even though i say that, This is just a ruse... I don't have enough chakra left to preform it thanks to those damn dogs..." His eye twiched. "This is really..." He lower's his hand. Eh? What are you doing!" Goku shouts, his mouth full of dog ear. "Raiton! INAZUMA!" An attack Goku hadn't seen before, He believed for a brief moment, That Lex was going to kill Him, Saru and the dog. 

The ball of lightning flies out of Lex's hand and explodes into a blinding light in front of the dog. What happened next was a flurry of punching sounds and whining. Ending with the dog being tied up with as much rope and string as Goku and Lex could find. "MISSION SUCCESS!" Goku shouts. "I guess i couldn't have done it without you..." Lex mumbles. "Let's just go collect our reward now."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 9, 2009)

Lex, Goku and Saru

The three had a hard time carrying the large dog back to it's owner's residence but they eventually succeeded in doing so.The woman wasn't too happy about the dog's condition, numerous bitemarks were found all over him but Goku lied and said it had happened in between the dog running away and them finding that dog.

The woman appeared to be far too happy with regaining her Max to question Goku's words and just handed the money over to her heroes of the day.

With 500 big ones richer they exited the woman's house."So where to next?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2009)

Lex/Goku/Saru-

"Hmm... I'm not sure..." Lex scratched his head. "I suppose we should either try to find some new teammates or work on getting some new missions..." He sighed. "I would like to do a better mission, but that means we need more people. Which would mean we need to find new teammates anyway, so i suppose the first choice should be the one we go with... But... you're the only person i actually know from school...." He looked a little depressed at that fact. "So, i'm not sure where to look..." He rubbed his chin. "I guess we should just keep asking anyone with a headband on."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 10, 2009)

_Kiya…_

At the slap from Dante, the cougar’s body tensed while her tail began to flip wildly from side to side.  ‘I will kill him…’  Kiya thought to herself as her eyes narrowed.  She let out a roar before whirling around and slamming into Dante.  They stumbled for a second before he laid out flat on his back.  Kiya’s lips curled back showing the massive fangs in her mouth, her paws pinning his shoulders.

The vision only last a moment before she shimmered back into her normal form.  “You jerk!”  Kiya snapped grabbing his shoulders.  She lifted his shoulders and slammed back into the ground a time or two before looking down at his dumbfounded look.  “I should kill you for that!  Setting me up for…for…”  she shivered slightly before looking at him again then standing.  “The thought is…vile…”  Kiya crossed her arms and glared.  “And furthermore!  Do NOT slap my ass again!” she almost kicked him, then thought better of before glancing at the lion.


_Rin…_

The humming started again as soon as the door shut behind Rin, another tune she had picked up somewhere.  She walked a bit nibbling at her toast before seeing a man laying next to an alley with pigeons pecking at the ground not to far away.  It was obvious he was homeless or past out drunk though she just saw someone that might want her toast.  Without a thought she placed the toast on his chest and smiled.

After taking a few steps, she paused pulling a lollipop out of her pouch and after unwrapping it she popped it into her mouth.  Rin began to skip then thinking the world was grand and feeling better for helping someone.  She didn’t notices the screams or the calls for help behind her.  The toast had looked delicious not to the man but the huge flock of birds nearby.  A few people ran to help him but he was covered from head to toe in feathers and poo.

Not even fazed by the people rushing by she began to hum once more still skipping to her own beat as she went.  It wasn’t long before the mission board was in her sights.  “I hope there is something good on there…”  Rin said to herself her mouth forming the words around the lollipop.  

When she reached the board, Rin pulled the lollipop out and began letting her fingers trace down the list of missions wondering which one she should pick.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Jul 10, 2009)

"I think I've seen everything today." Masaru said, half staring and half turning to his side before he could remember the person he intended to speak to was already on the ground before him. 

"Though that combo looks really... kinda scientific." He clapped his hands and produced a weird single sound, waking himself up. Masaru suddenly felt the urge to feel regret that he hadn't participated much during the time in academy.

But he didn't. He felt the need to sit on a platform higher than the ground, and people were too busy with the lion or with each other for him to be helped up. 


_Dante you dumbass. Who told you to drag me around like that?  _


"Hey! Guys! You forgot something? No not the lion dang it!"


_Jeez my life is fantastic. Well at least these people didn't throw apples at me while I'm dragged out of the wheelchair like that asshole cousin._ 



_____________________________


A ship of medium size lazily approached the coast of the Fire Country. 


"That was the best time of my life! Honestly! Thank you sensei, couldn't have done all the training without you guiding us on the trip!" 


_"Oh god give me a break. I just got out here for some fresh air. Please!" _ 


"No sensei I mean it, really. You're the best. And we really appreciate your effort on making this-"


"_I'm running out of patience_."


"-trip a bagful of knowledge and skills and experiences and whatever... no I mean... you name it. It's better and, and sexier, and no I mean more exotic than any missions me and my-"


"_I better get off. Hideki you are the worst asshole I've ever trained. I should quit my job._"


"- friends and comrades here had the chance to participate. And you know what... Wait where are you going? Sensei wait! Hey! I'm sorry I didn't mean to bother... See dude? That's how you get rid of an annoying dick you can't beat. So that these ocean winds and air are all yours. Haha funny I know." 


Hideki went back to the chair, looked around, and found no one listening to him. "Argh are you gone to you dumb ass?" He grabbed a booze on the nearby table and mercilessly dropped the liquor into his throat. 

Hideki slammed the bottle on the table and felt ready to do anything stupid. A heavy bag suddenly flew at and landed on the table, breaking everything on the surface, including the bottle. 


"Ah, ya here, erotic sailor." Hideki waved "Damn I'm feeling gay. Did our captain make me pregnant?" 


"You wish. Can you see what number is this?" The 'erotic sailor' raised two fingers. 


"Like I care. Five." Hideki tried to reach the booze but found his hand wet.


"Good guess. It's fourteen really. You're just stupid, and I'm not carrying your luggage. Three minutes and we're ashore. Good luck with that." 


"Fourteen? No it's not fourteen, I'm fourteen. Gah whatever. This crew needs a kick in the ass. VIP style, yeah. Training trip my ass. No ladies and no TV. No room for this mystery seaman to do his job." 


"Sure there isn't." 


"Haha I love to see how my cousin's like when he sees I'm back." Hideki spun the bag around with his finger. "Poor thing got no legs. Oh I'd like to see how he's doing. Mr. Wheelman!"


"Yeah cousins are pretty much jackasses." The 'erotic sailor' smirked. "Though I'm sure mine is doing pretty well back home. I want to see how he has grown up." 


"Yours. El oh el. You pupilless freaks." Hideki snapped his fingers. "What was him again? Danny? Dennis? I'm sure he had quite a lame name starting with D."


"You bet."  



The ship halted ashore, strong gusts breezed over the coast of the Fire Country, like a herald of a turbulent brotherly union.      



OOC: profiles coming in a bit.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 10, 2009)

Dante simply smiled as he was shook about by Kiya. "Hey, got the job done and nothing harmed so we're cool."

"And damn its a nice ass. You do realise I can look at it any time I like right?" He flipped up. "Cute underwear by the way."

He turned to Masaru and hoisted him up. "Sorry bout the stall dude, we'll help fix it but I suck at carpentry. Miss floral underwear there is pretty good at it though."

"Ok so we got Mr Lion, now the other cat. Where did Shion go?" He wondered.

--------------------------------

Mion had a little boy infront of her. No one batted an eyelid, she was a konoha genin after all.

"You shinobi yeah?" The boy asked "I hear you jump on roof tops and walk on walls and beat up the bad guys. You're a superhero really!" The boy said. Mionlooked at him with an icy glare. Limbs flying off, organs ripped out, eyeballs forced into his mouth. All these images flashed through her head as the boy spoke.

"Can you take me with you. Just once on the roof!" He pointed up to a roof. Sure, Ill pick him up and drop him down, Mion thought.

She picked him up and began leaping high up onto one of the buildings. He saw Dante and Kiya down below, soon their happy day would be marred by a kids head exploding on the street.

"Wow that was fun!" The boy said looking down from the ledge. Ican see my house!" Mion stood behind him, her hand reeling back about to push him off. The coin had decided already. He suddenly turned and hugged her.

"Thank you nee chan!" He said beaming.

Mion vanished in her psyche and was replaced by Shion. She looked confused as the boy hugged her but she hugged him back.

"What am I doing up here I wonder?" She said

---------------------------------

Zenkoshou.

Zen wasn't good with travelling on the water. "Oh dagnabbit this is the worst mission ev...huugah" he vomited over the side.

"He's a weak one on the water eh?" The boatman laughed. 

"Yes very amusing." Zen tried to catch his breath. "Are we there yet?"

"Has the boat stopped." The man quipped

"I don't know anymore. Ah Darn it Shou just kill me now!" Not only was he vomiting but itching too.

The destination came up through the mist. The boat finally stopped and Zen bolted out and lay on the ground. "5 minutes..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 10, 2009)

Lex, Goku and Saru

And so it began, the search for teammates. They literally asked everyone with an headband if they had a team already and if they wanted to join but after 3 dozen of people or so it became pretty clear this wouldn't be easy.

Quite a lot of people didn't feel like going or a mission anytime soon or they decided against joining a team with two random guys and a monkey.They took a short break, getting something to eat and drink.They ate their ramen while walking back, meanwhile they were brainstorming, trying to think of a good location was on their list.

Saru had been sitting on Goku's shoulder, holding a juicebox the two were sharing while Goku was in charge of the food department.Saru spoke up.Both Goku and Lex faced the little primate."That's a brilliant idea!, let's go."Goku suddenly took a turn leaving a bewildered Lex on his own."Hey wait up."Lex jogged for a bit to catch up again."What was a brilliant idea?"Lex asked.

"Hey, you were there fella."Goku responded."Not my problem you weren't paying attention."It seemed the Sarusen user was overlooking the fact that only he could understand the different kinds of Ooks Saru communicated with.
Saru spoke up again, what he said must've amused Goku as he started laughing."Oh I forgot he was one of those morons that couldn't even speak monkey."The two started to laugh, overlooking the fact that the majority of humans couldn't understand monkeys like the Son clan could.

"Saru proposed that we should try looking for a teammate near the mission boards, a lot of people weren't interested in going on a mission at the time but around there everyone is looking for a mission and there's surely at least one person that doesn't have a team yet but is already looking for a mission."He pointed at Lex."You did the same earlier with that crappy dog mission, so unless you're the only one that works like that we're bound to find an team mate."

Lex briefly wondered who it was, with the higher IQ here.Goku or Saru. While the first had plans involving frying bacon and monkeys and turning himself into a cat before succumbing to his allergies......The other actually had come up with a good idea.That way the eliminated the people that weren't interested in doing missions at the time.It should make their job easier."Alright, sounds good."

"Alright, we should find someone h......Where the hell are those guys."Goku and Saru had dissapeared already. It didn't take him long to notice them again.They had performed one of their pick up moves. One would approach a girl the other was attracted to and then act cute while the other would come into apologize......Surprisingly enough it worked for both, when Goku would act cute for female monkeys it was actually succesful. Apparently young teens are the equivalent of puppies to female monkeys.

Saru had climbed on redhaired girl, who had been holding a lolly pop in her hand at the time while looking for a suitable mission on the mission board.When she felt something light and furry climb on her body she turned to face the source who had climbed all the way over to her hand and had started licking the girl's lolly pop.

"Hey little guy, you're a cheeky one aren't you?"Rin smiled, the whole situation was rather weird.How often would one find a baby monkey on his/her person who'd start to eat one's candy?

Now it was time for stage two of the plan, Goku approached the girl."Sorry about that, he just keeps disappearing on me."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2009)

Zenkoshou.
"I don't know anymore. Ah Darn it Shou just kill me now!" Zen whines. "Don't temp me...." Shou sighed. The destination came up through the mist. The boat finally stopped and Zen bolted out and lay on the ground. "5 minutes..." Shou shook his head and jumped onto the land, followed by Ko. "Come on, no time to rest. We gotta get this over with so we can move onto the next mission right." Shou and Ko grabbed Zen by the collar and dragged him across the ground until they reached the village. 

"Ah.. Hey..." Shou turned to Boe when the reached the village. "Quick question here boss." He pointed into town. "WHERE THE HELLS THE TOWN!?" Shou screams, tens of people were walking around town, carrying logs, beams and tools... However, There didn't seem to be a town to talk about. The buildings were still in their beginning state. Merely frame work that had yet to be completed. "It's right there." Boe pointed at the buildings. 

"The mission said, Helping rebuild the town. There is no town. This is not rebuilding, This is CREATING A TOWN!" Shou shouted. "This is going to take a lot longer then expected." Ko sighed. "More work...." Zen didnt look too happy. "Sorry, But the village burned down and he had nothing left. This is the only way we could be sure to rebuild the town faster." Boe smiled. "Why would they need Ninja's to rebuild a town faster.." Zen thought to himself. 

"Whatever." Shou shrugged and dropped his backpack. "Let's get this over with." He walked into the town. "Sooner the better." Ko followed, dropping his bag and walking into the town. "Uhh... I'll stay here and watch." Zen smiled and wave. "YOU'LL WORK AND YOU'LL LIKE IT!" Ko and Shou grabbed him and Dragged him off to help build. "Hahahahaha!" Boe laughed. "It's nice of them to help us.. Even without knowing the whole story." He said with a somber look on his face.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 10, 2009)

Doragon nods at the pair, not saying much, she watches around, the environment changing as they get outside the massive village.  ?_Now_, we must be quiet.? She whispers to Tora, as they begin to search out the bandit camp.
__________

Inka and Tsuya look at the newcomer, ?He-e-ey.  We could?ve done it on our own, but we have to have atleast groups of three.? Inka says, shrugging as the honey badger goes up to Kioshi, sniffing the boy?s leg, then biting his ankle.

?Kousei!  No!? Inka growls at the badger, smacking his nose.  The badger flinches, but keeps biting.  Tsuya, then tries to distract him with a snake treat?doesn?t work.
__________

?I?m late!  I?m late! I?m late!? A young woman yells, sprinting through her home.  She steals a piece of toast from her twin sister, then she?s leaping over the table.  The normal chaos in that house.

?Remember what happens if you run too much.? The girl?s mom calls to her.

?I know!  I won?t be running much longer!  Promise!? The newly kunoichi replies as she slams the door behind her.  ?Okay?I?m out?now where to go?? She mutters to herself as she continues to sprint, *POP* she hears as her leg pops out of place, she begins to drag the one leg, sprinting as fast as she can drag towards the mission board.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 10, 2009)

The next day Eichiro went in an alley behind a factory. Smoke and ash was spewing  from the chimneys, blackening the sky around this part of Kaibungakure.

"I really hate this smoke." Eichiro said, covering his mouth. There was a rusty old door at the very edge of the alley. He knocked on the door, and a slit opened up at the very top.

"Password?" A deep voice asked.

"Blue Lily." Eichiro said with a smile. The slit closed up, and with a loud twang the door opened. 

"Hurry up, get inside." 

Eichiro entered, and found himself inside a dimly lit corridor. An old man was standing behind the door, obviously the one who let him in. 

"The Flower's in room 5." The old man pointed to the very end of the corridor. Eichiro skipped towards the room, cheerfully ignoring how old and rusty everything was. He reached the door, and knocked on it. 

"Good, you arrived." A calm voice said inside. The door opened, and his jounin adviser was standing inside. "Come in." 

Eichiro nodded, and went inside. The room was a pleasant shade of pink, and he saw his comrades sitting together, drinking juice.

"Hi!" Eichiro waved to his comrades, who merely gazed upon him before returning to their drink. 

Today was Eichiro's first mission as an official jounin. He was extremely happy, and eager to begin 'officialy' killing people.  Eichiro turned to his jounin adviser, and asked. " What's our mission today?"

Hana gave Eichiro a calm grin. "We're killing a daimyo."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 10, 2009)

_Kiya…_

Blushing furiously Kiya glared at Dante before turning back to the lion.  “I didn’t see her when I spotted you…and stop looking at my underwear…”  Kiya said quietly still watching the beast laying on the ground, contemplating what almost happened to her.  Another shiver ran down her spine at the thought.

“Next time he will be the one to get it…” she mumbled then shook her head.  “Don’t worry.  He can have my share of the mission money to have his stall rebuilt.”  Kiya added stepping back from the lion.  “We need to figure out how to move this thing.  Take it where it needs to go…and I am not touching it…”


_Rin…_

A giggle bubbled from Rin at the little monkey before actually handing him the lollipop and taking out another one.  She put the wrapper in her pocket after popping the candy into her mouth.  “Don’t worry about it.”  Rin smiled reaching up to rub the monkey’s head.  “He is so cute!”  

Rin spun around a few times trying to get a good look at him.  Suddenly the world started to spin.  “Oops…”  she said leaning on the wall for balance.  “I can see why he could disappear on you.  He is hard to see and you get dizzy looking!”  Rin giggled once more before turning her slightly dizzy eyes on Goku.  Rin had now completely forgot she was suppose to be looking for a mission.


_Mia/Tora…_

“Whatarewesupposetobedoing?”  Tora tried to whisper to Mia though it came out rather loudly.  

“Sshh…”  Mia said walking quietly through the trees with the other two.  “We are suppose to be looking for the bandit camp.  Find out where it is and the like…”

“Oh!  Why didn’t you say so!”  Tora said excitedly.  “I can just zip around and be done with it!”

“Would you be quiet!”  Mia snapped at her.  “No you can’t do that…we need to watch it a bit.  Find out specifics.  That kind of thing.  Damn this is so not your type of mission.  Why don’t you just go back?”

“No way!  Mikael is back there.”  Tora said sheepishly.

“Why don’t you just avoid your brother?  And, stop pissing him off?”  Mia glanced at her friend.

“I live in the same house!  How can I avoid him?  How can I not piss him off?”  Tora asked genuinely.

Mia looked Tora over and shook her head.  “Never mind.  Not possible…”  she said with a chuckle then turned to Doragon.  “Any ideas where it might be?”


----------



## Tsubaki (Jul 10, 2009)

Hanabira no sato, around noon.

For a few weeks each summer, the sky over Hanabira no Sato clears to a harsh blue and the sun beats down restlessly. The sun was warm on her back as Hanajima stepped out of the village. She sighed and shook her head.

"I think I'll regret walking this much...", she muttered. "Yet, I keep thinking of things I wish I packed."
"I am sure you'll be able to buy anything you need in Sunagakure before setting off for Konoha.", Ayane said while patting her daughter's shoulder so gently that she barely touched it. "Now, take care of yourself."

Hanajima chuckled and hugged her mother. "Take care of the village for me."


Sunagakure, evening.

Tsubaki dropped into the seat with a sigh. Her father looked up and, seeing an unhappy expression on her face, wished he had been able to return home right after the meeting with Kazekage, instead of  spending hours discussing about new ANBU program. 

"Are you excited about meeting your cousin?", he asked.
Tsubaki hesitated before answering. "That's none of your business.", she brushed him off, right after she bit her lip. "Why does she have to go with me anyway?"
"Aren't you glad?", he smiled.
Tsubaki nodded and looked down at the table. Her face was red. He knows her the best, after all.  
"Tsubaki-sama? Hanajima-san has arrived.", said one of the maids.
"Lovely.", Tsubaki said with a grin. "I want to meet her."

* * *

Hanajima waited. She hugged presents closer to her chest. Sitting alone in this... giant... room? It didn't feel good. It felt like a whole year passed when Sanjo family finally came in. Beautiful, white haired girl caught her attention right away. Her cousin's beauty was amazing, but her light blue eyes seemed so cold and... lonely. 

"Hanajima-san!", Tsubaki's mother yelled happily. "Are you tired?" She embraced her waist and kissed her in the cheek, lightly.
"No, not at all.", Hanajima replied and smiled joyfully. "Thank you for your concern. My mother sent you a present."
"How sweet of you!", Tsubaki's mom said while unpacking the little package. Inside the package there were three pendents.
"I don't want it." Tsubaki said. "You better be ready for tomorrow morning. Good night."

Tsubaki's dad sighed. "Don't take it personally, Hanajima. She'll change. You'll see."

Konohagakure, three days later.

"I wanna see the faces of five Hokages, and, oh, oh! I always wanted to eat Ichiraku ramen! And, I want to see..."
"Shut it, will you?!"
"Tsubaki-chaaan.", the girl in orange robes hugged her. "Don't be sooo cold, 'kay?"
Tsubaki rolled her eyes and looked at the map. "Hanajima, you can go sightseeing the other day. Right now, when we officially became Genins in Sunagakure _and_ Konoha, I want to test mine and _your_ abilities."
"Hey, Tsubaki."
"What is it now?"
"Rub my feet."
"Stop being such a nuisance."
"COME ooooon.", Hanajima continued whining. "Can we at least go to Hot Springs?"
"No. Look, here is the mission board. I'll let you pick a mission."
"Oooh?", she said happily. "You are actually really kind."
"Stop. Chuckling."

_'Stop acting so childishly, for god's sake... or at least, my sake.'_, Tsubaki thought.

"Um, Tsubaki-chan, look, look. It says that we need a team for a mission. At least three people, right?"
"Oh, crap."
"You just said _crap_!"
"Well, you just said it, too."
Hanajima gasped. "I did NOT!"

Tsubaki sighed. _'We need team members now, eh? But, who would like to deal with a hyper orange jellyfish and a sawfish? Wait, why am I the sawfish? But I like sawfishes. Sawfishes are nice.'_


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2009)

With Lex/Goku-

"Note to self. Get a monkey." Lex makes a mental note then walks over to Goku, smacking him over the head. "Can you please control the monkey. Though.. maybe the monkey should be controlling you.." He rubbed his chin. Saru HAD come up with better plans all around.. "Anyway, I'm Lex and this is go-" "Do you wanna join my team!" Goku takes a proud stance. "OI! I WAS GOING TO ASK HER TO JOIN!" Lex shouts. "Haha, But the great monkey king asked first!" Goku took a proud stance. "Urge to kill... rising..." a vein throbbed in Lex's forehead as he raised his hand and began to build up raiton chakra.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 10, 2009)

Rin, Goku and Saru

*"Jackpot."*Goku mumbled under his breath with a small smile on his face.The dazed girl didn't quite get that because her head was still slightly spinning.*"Excuse me, did you just say something?"*The dazed girl asked politely.
*"I apologize, I spoke in the monkey language to little Saru over there."*It was a blatant lie of course.*"I reminded him it would be polite to thank you for the candy."*Saru spoke up, Goku waited till he was finished before he made something up.

Ha chuckled and then said."This is a bit embarrassing."He pretended to be slightly embarrassed.*"Saru said: Thank you kindly, pretty ninja girl."*Goku was probably the smoothest ladies man with a wing-monkey.

Staying in his overly polite persona."Where are my manners, I failed to introduce myself."He extended an hand."*I'm Goku of the Son clan, and I believe I've already introduced my little brother Saru of the Son clan."*

Unfortunately for Goku Lex butted in.The Raiton user walked  over to Goku and smacked him over the head. *"Can you please control the monkey. Though.. maybe the monkey should be controlling you.."* He rubbed his chin. Saru HAD come up with better plans all around.. *"Anyway, I'm Lex and this is go-"*

Only now he remembered Lex and their goal, and so he offered her an invitation to the team.* "Do you wanna join my team!"* Goku took a proud stance as he said this. 

*"OI! I WAS GOING TO ASK HER TO JOIN!"* Lex shouts. *"Haha, But the great monkey king asked first!"* Goku replied.

*"Urge to kill... rising..."* a vein throbbed in Lex's forehead as he raised his hand and began to build up raiton chakra.

*"Oi, there's a lady present."*Goku replied.*"I apologize for my student, I believe he was dropped as a baby."*


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2009)

With Goku/Lex-

"Oi, there's a lady present."Goku replied."I apologize for my student, I believe he was dropped as a baby." Lex's head nearly exploded. "THAT'S IT! SHOCKEY MONKEY TIME!" Lex threw a punch but Goku jumped into the air. "Really, I applogiz-" Lex jumped and spun around kicking Goku's jaw. "Hey! that's cheating!" Goku stood up unharmed. "I curse my lack of power." Lex grumbled. "Ignore Goku, He's no right in the he-" WHAM! Goku gave Lex a flying kick to the back of the head, Lex rolled across the ground and into a fruit stand. "Now where was i?" Goku rubbed his chin in through. "ELECTRO BANANA!" Lex began throwing banana's he held under his arm. They didn't have electricity in them, he just felt better about throwing banana's if he pretended they did.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 10, 2009)

Lex, Goku, Rin and Saru

The banana death ray was launched, Goku's first thought was to evade it but the monkey in him refused to let bananas suffer.They took their bananas serious, all fruits but especially bananas.He couldn't help but catch it, in fear of getting shocked he didn't quite catch them but instead he juggled them around like they were burning hot or something."Hiiiiiii!" He called out in panic, after a couple of seconds though he realized they were just normal bananas.

He licked his lips and was about to devour the bananas but refrained from doing so when he remembered Rin was right next to him. He was afraid she would get a bad impression of him if he went too quick about it and that momentary hesitation was all that Saru needed. He leaped from Rin to Goku and stole the bananas before leaping back to safety.He knew that Goku wouldn't fight with him over the banana with Rin there.

Goku shot Saru a dirty look but then just gave Rin a smile and said."That little rascal."He then turned to face Lex."Making such a scene in front of a lady."He then shook his head in a disapproving manner before focusing on Rin again."So did I hear a yes?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2009)

Lex watched the Scene, He would have thought Goku would have eaten the banana's or fought with Saru. He wanted to rip his hair out, But he calmed himself. He normally was calm, Very calm. But somehow, Goku... Goku got under his skin. "A...phew~" He took a deep breath and let it out. Calming himself down, He would need to practice keeping calm with Goku around. Just everyday things it was easy... But Goku, He wasn't your everyday annoyance. 

He walked over to Goku and turned to Rin, Bowing. "I must apologize for my behavior. I have let my cool escape me and acted in an indecent way before a lady. I hope you accept my apology." WHAM! he elbowed Goku. "Once again, I apologize." He commented, It felt good doing that... real good.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 10, 2009)

Zenkoshou

Zen allowed himself to be dragged. "It'll be a library. No the achives. We will have to read through every last word of each document and archive them." Zen said thinking ahead to his ideal next mission. "Oh, the reading I will do!"

He was dumped unceremoniously beside several planks of wood. 

"I can't lift those! I could barely lift up a freaking trap door!" he said. Zen spotted a man in a hardhat looking at the plans. "Fine, you know I'll help HIM!"

Zen stood up and walked over to the foreman who was scratching his head.

"Oh you're the ninja from Konoha! I didn't think anyone would come, what with everything going on here and all."

"What? What's going on here?" Zen asked inquisitively

"O..Oh nothing...just...um..." the foreman tried to think of something. "Oh the storm that's coming yeah! real nasty! Violates all sorts of health and safety codes."

Zen raised an eyebrow. It was weak but he had time to investigate. "Fine." 

"So, you can help out this in a jiffy huh, what with your crazy lifting abilities and your elemental voodoo." he said slapping zen on the back. Zen went light headed

"Uh...no. I'm a stealth fighter, and those two are water and hand to hand, so unless you need something broken into or beat up then we're going to be only marginally better than some of your guys." he looked at the musclebound construction workers. "Actually that might not even be true either."

"Figured they wouldn't send Jinchuuriki." he said

"Why would they do that?!" Zen asked gobsmacked

"Cos they your sensei right?" he said confused at Zens confusion

"Sure, yeah. That totally slipped my mind." he snatched the blueprints off the foreman. "Look this is totally unworkable." he brought out his red pen. "I've read about archtecture and yes I know you have more experience but just listen. You want to move this another 20 degrees.." 

Zen continued to talk to the foreman completely adamant that he was not going to lift a single goddamned thing.

____________________________________

Dante looked up. "Oh hey! there she is! SHION!" Dante shouted. Shion waved and leaped down to them.

"Sor...sorry I couldn't be much use. The thing freaked me out. But look who I found up there!" she pulled out a black cat with the pink ribbon.

"OH YEAH. Mission complete!" Dante said spinning around. Shion giggled and then got defensive as she saw Kiya. She grabbed onto Dante's arm.

"Hey babe, there's plenty of dante for everyone!" he said beaming, his face going a little red at the attention. He offered his other hand to Kiya. "Come on babe you know you want to!" he grinned. 

He looked at the Lion. Yeah I don't know how we're gonna lift this thing. I think all three of us could do it. Kiya you can get the rear end since you are the most familiar with it." Dante grinned. She looked like she was going to hit Dante but Shion stood infront of him.

"You wanna go?! I'll kick your ass!" she growled.

It was then that Dr Kurohara came along and looked at the mess

"My my, you have been busy." he said pushing up his glasses. "Ah Masaru, you skipped your appointment with me. We need to get you on your iron supplements."

"Oh and don't worry about the felines I'll deal with them and make sure your cheques get to you. Oh and Kiya, how is that delightful bloodline of yours coming along?" he said looking down at them from his great height


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2009)

ZenKoShou-

"WE'RE NOT FROM KONOHA!!!" Shou shouts at one of the workers thanking konoha for their help. "KIRIGAKURE! KIRI!!! LOOK AT THE DAMN HEADBAND!!!" he pointed to it. "Oh? I thought they would have sent Konoha shinobi... Man we got stuck with mist..." WHAM! The worker was hit by Shou. "What's wrong with the mist." He said in a dark tone drawing his Tanto. "n.n..n..n.NOTHING!!!" the man waved his hands in panic. 

"Shou, Cut it out. It was a mistake, Let him be." Ko sighed. "I will let you go this time." Shou sheathed his blade. "But your head will be mounted on my wall the next time you insult the mist." He grumbled. "Just help me move this plank will you." Ko sighed, picking up one end of a large stack of wooden planks while Shou got the other end. "Honestly. Why did they need ninja for this." Shou sighed. "I don't know. It doesn't seem to make much sense. and what that guy said earlier, it creeps me out." 

"Ah? Boe, you mean about how he was surprised we took the mission?" Ko nodded. "And how he said, With what's going on. I don't quite get it. Then there's the fact that the town is supposed to be rebuilt but it doesn't exist in the first place." Shou's eyes began to spin. "Ah.. Sorry... I'll try not to confuse you too much anymore shou." He laughed, They dropped the planks next to some workers and went on to the next one. "Thanks Kiri-shinobi!" one of them shouts. "See, he got it right." Shou looks at the man who insulted the mist.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 11, 2009)

_Rin…_

A giggle escaped Rin when Saru jumped back hording the banana.  “Guess he is really hungry…”  she smiled trying once again to look at the monkey but only let herself spin once before giving up.  “A yes?  For?”  she asked genuinely confused for a moment before Lex bowed and apologized.

“Oh but of course kind sir…”  Rin said curtseying deeply and grinning at him.  “So what would the yes be for?”  she asked again before thinking a minute.  “Oh that’s right!  Teams…” Rin thought for a moment sucking on her lollipop.  “Sure why not.  I think I was suppose to do a mission anyway…” she smiled at them then waved at the two kunoichi approaching.  “Anyway, it could be fun.  Besides it looks like I made a friend.”  she grinned at the monkey before popping the lollipop in her mouth once more.  “So now what do we do?  Just get a mission?  Plan something?  Goof off?  A test?”  Rin turned looking at the board again.  She bent over and began to hum with a little sway to her body and looked for something fun to do.


_Kiya…_

“Seriously?  You are protective over him?”  Kiya looked at Shion and burst out laughing.  “Oh that is a great one!  You’re joking right?  Damn Shion!  I didn’t think you had that good of a sense of humor.”  she continued to laugh for a moment then wiped away the tears.  “Okay really we have to get these-”  Kiya turned quickly looking at the man that showed up.  “Oh!”  Kiya put on a smile and locked her hands behind her back.  The doctor always made her a little nervous.  “Just find sir…”  She said bowing to him slightly out of respect.  “I think I almost have another form mastered.  Father always said it came easier and easier with every new form…”  she let her voice trail off knowing she was rambling.  “Um…thank you sir for seeing to that…”  Kiya then took a step back but didn’t leave until she was dismissed.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 11, 2009)

"Well I just want to thank you for letting me *OW*!" What ever the hell was the animal at present began biting Kioshi leg and wouldn't let go of it. He tried swinging his leg over and over in a nice manner to get the animal off of him, but it would let up.

_"Oh great"_ he thought "I know them from class, but the first time I talk to them and this happens." If he kicked the damn thing then he would be in trouble and if he didn't the damn thing would keep biting his leg. He began to yank and pull at what finally figured was a badger before getting an idea. He placed his hand in a circle like symbol aiming at the badger.

"Mind transfer jutsu" Kioshi instantly collapse as his consciousness was shot into the badgers.

_"Atleast Kayo isn't here to see this"_ he said in his mind or rather the badgers mind. He slowly let go of the grip the animal head and walked over to Inka before releasing it.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 11, 2009)

Team KSD.

The doctor gave an odd smile as he looked at Kiya and his eyes went to the Hyuuga. "Your abilities are also rather exceptional. I wonder if you would be able to surpass him..." he trailed off. Dante didn't know what he was talking about and so didn't bother asking.

"Thanks Doc. I got some crazy training ideas." he said grinning.

"Hm. Well I wish you luck. Shion, remember to take your medication." he said looking at her with dead eyes

Shion smiled nervously at the doctor. "I feel a lot better now...maybe I don't need to any..." she said and then stopped and looked to the ground "...yes sir."

"Excellent. Now run off. I believe there's a few new mission to be done." Kurohara left and it felt as if a dark cloud had also left

"Man...he's one eerie sonofabitch." Dante said then turned to Kiuya and did an impression of him

"Yesss my dear, your abilities are coming along nicely. Nice enough so I can sssuck your bloood! muhahaha!" Dante said in an accent he heard from _Shinobi Vampires: the movie!_

Shion giggled. "He's kinda weird but if he makes me feel better then it's good! Let's go to the next mission!"

They got to the board. 

"Hm there's a building project up in Kirigakure. Never been there before. I heard it smells bad. Umm there's a walk the dog one....here's another one...something about a curry of life....a delivery of some post...Kiya what do you fancy? You know, aside from me!" Dante said and then suddenly had an idea,

"Guys...we have to come up with a victory pose!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 11, 2009)

Goku, Lex, Rin and Saru

As Rin bent over the hormonal driven Goku couldn't help but to inspect a certain aspect of their new team mate.It wasn't until Lex spoke up that he focused on the issue again."We intended to go a mission, one a bit more interesting and rewarding the one we did earlier today."Lex said.

"How about that one."Goku immediately picked one of the higher ranked ones, it certainly sounded challenging but there was one problem as Lex pointed out."We need a jounin to accompany us for that one, otherwise we'd end up getting punished even if we did manage to survive this mission."He wasn't sure what would happen if they did but instead of getting the reward they'd probably get the scolding of their lifetime.If not worse.

"Ah don't sweat it, I'm your guys sensei so technically I'm a jounin."Out of the four present only the two tailed ones didn't sweatdropped at that comment."Fantasy ranks don't count you moron, we need an actual jounin that graduated in the real life and not in some deluded fantasy world."

Then Goku came with a different but equally brilliant idea."Cousin Monta!"He shouted, then explained further."He's epic, to the max!, as he would say and he's a jounin and he'd probably be willing to join us."

"No way in hell, that ain't happening!"Was Lex's response, one Goku was enough and from what he heard about that Monta he was probably even worse then Goku.The younger Son tended to take naps and if he couldn't get tired and calmer but Monta? That guy had the worst case of ADD ever.The last thing they needed was a Goku on meth.

"Well maybe cousin..."He was interrupted by Lex."No cousins, no aunts, no uncles, one Son is enough!, thank you very much"That pretty much ended the possibility of another Son addition.

"Well you try and come up with a jounin that would join us."Goku replied, Lex thought hard but eventually had to give up, he simply had no idea.

"Hmmm."Rin spoke up, catching the attention of her teammates."I might know someone."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 11, 2009)

_Rin?_

"Hmmm."Rin spoke up, catching the attention of her teammates."I might know someone." She thought for a moment while sucking on her lollipop.  ?Yeah I think I do.  She taught me a lot of my genjutsu.  Or at least how to create it.?  she giggles slightly as some memory popped into her head then her eyes widened.

?Well?she can be kind of scary??  Rin shrugged and began to walk as if the decision was already made.  ?Mio-sensei should be at the hospital right now.? she then looked back at the two as more memories of her training flooded her.  ?Oh?maybe we shouldn?t.  She can be really scary?but she is really nice?but really scary?she is really smart?but can be really mean??  Rin became very indecisive and sucked on her lollipop harder before a crunch could be heard.  ?I hate it when that happens.  I want to know how many licks it takes to get to the center!?  she pouted staring at the empty stick while chewing on what was left, her mind already away from the jounin issue.  


_Kiya?_

?You??  Kiya shook her head and thought over the missions, instead of what he said, trying to figure out which would be the easiest to do with the pair she was now teamed up with.  ?Um?the dogs??  her mind pictured a worse case scenario of which Dante was being dragged around by some dogs then them losing the dogs and Shion running away crying.  ?No?Kiri??  again her mind moved thinking of the water and Dante drowning and Shion running away crying.  A smile popped on her face but she shook her head.  ?No?Curry??  a vision of Dante eating everything in sight and Shion watching him.  ?How about the post??  Kiya said unable to think of something bad.

Then he mentioned the pose.  ?A what??  Kiya said almost face palming at the thought.  ?Go figure??  her mind moved again thinking of what he could have in mind.  Picturing him standing proud and the girls clinging to his legs.  ?I don?t think so??  she said glaring at him.  Kiya was already mad and he hadn?t suggested anything.  ?As long as I get to smack you after we do it?every time??  she figured it would be a good free hit since he seemed to really wanted to do it.  The thought made Kiya smile.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 11, 2009)

KSD

"No, it'd be awesome! Like us doing our taijutsu moves like kicks and...wait why do you wanna hit me? Its cos you show affection through violence isn't it? That's cool, you can hit me as much as you like!" Dante said. Shion became jealous.

"When she hits you I'll hit her back." She said pouting and holding onto Dantes arm. "I think the pose idea could be fun." She pulled off a high kick but the crotch on her trousers ripped and she squealed and fell over. Dante looked at her.

"Well, it'll need work...and good trousers but we'll get there. Kiya, Shion and Dante. KSD. Kissed!" He exclaimed.

" Um...that's...nice....let's go to the post office then!" Shion said flustered at the fact that Dante said kiss and it involved her name.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 11, 2009)

Rin, Goku, Lex, Saru

All the while Rin was talking Goku's attention and eyes were focused on her lips, as a teenage boy he could greatly appreciate the display.He faintly registered something about the jounin being scary but it wasn't until a specific sentence that he heard what she said perfectly fine.

Rin became very indecisive and sucked on her lollipop harder before a crunch could be heard. ?I hate it when that happens. I want to know how many licks it takes to get to the center!? she pouted staring at the empty stick while chewing on what was left, her mind already away from the jounin issue.

Goku's eyes went wide upon hearing this, he didn't really know what to make of this.The girl that looked so young and innocent said something provocative.But the manner she said it made it unclear to him whether she even realized how it could be interpreted. Goku's mouth opened several times but closed everytime, the only things he could bring himself to utter wouldn't make it past even the lenient of censor board keeping their ages in mind he didn't really think it was very appropriate to say such things.

"Eh....."He finally stammered."Scary sensei?"He thought hard and remembered about that sensei she was talking about.It took his brain a minute to cool down but when it did he was talking at a normal pace again."Heh, the Great Crimson Monkey King fears nothing, neither does his student the Leaf's Azure Thunderbolt."He struck a cool pose and when Lex just sweatdropped Goku momentarily broke his pose to position a very unwilling Lex into a cool pose before striking his own cool pose again.

Lex looked especially amusing, the annoyed look on his face didn't quite match the pose he had forcibly assumed.Teeth were grinding hard, as he was suppressing his urge to shock Goku into a crisp.

Lex eventually sighed, broke his pose and continued the discussion."I guess this Mio-sensei is our best option, and besides how scary could she be."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2009)

ZenKoShou-

Zen had wandered around trying to find out more about what was going on, But everyone seemed to make up a different fake story. "Ah.. You know, Cause it's the season for flying pirahana!" one laughed and rushed off. "Well, It is almost crawling bear season." another said. "It's almost time for the running of the marmosets." "It's balsamic beaver season, sniffling snails, barfing bee's! Agitated aardvark! Anemic Anaconda!" All of the reasons were too far out there. 

"I mean don't you think it's odd?" Zen asked Ko and Shou. "Yeah.. Those excuses, not one matches.. You'd think they'd least try to get their story straight.. just what's going on..." Shou rubbed his chin. "I got it..." He said. "Eh?! You do!?" the two looked in shock. "That guy, The one who talked about the running of the marmosets." Shou said. "Yeah?" Zen blinked. "I think we should start with him." 

Ko tilted his head. "eh? why? He seemed like the most normal." Ko responded. "FOOL! he's obviously the least trustworthy. His excuse is completely phony. I mean, just what the hell is a marmoset anyway!" Shou shouts. "OUT OF ALL THOSE ANIMALS THE MARMOSET SOUNDS FAKE TO YOU!?" Ko and Zen shout. "Obviously." Shou answered. "It's... It's a wonder you became a ninja..." Zen sweatdropped. "I like... pointy things..." Shou answered, holding up a Kunai. "You gotta admit.. He's perfect for a mist shinobi..." Ko sweatdropped.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 11, 2009)

Zenkoshou.

"Well I say we investigate...whatever's going on here." Zen really really didn't want to partake in physical labour.

His discussion with the foreman had gone too well and he had inadvertantly doubled their workload. 

"I think we should do so quickly!" Zen said. Apparently investigating mean to walk quite fast away from the building site. Shou stopped him by his collar.

"Gack!" Zen squaked and fell to te ground. "che, thought I could get away too."
______________________________________

The hospital.

Mio was sitting infront of a patient.

"Well, you should be getting better but your recovery has been going the opposite direction." she said glaring at him. He knew why. She knew why.

"How's that new diet been coming along."

"uh..uh...well great! I'm following it to the letter" the overweight man said.

"So no alcohol, cigarettes and you've been excercising regularly" she said noting down things as he spoke.

"Yes ma'am." he was sweating. Mio knew a liar when she saw one, she repressed her rage for the moment, replacing it with a dazzling smile. People called the smile "the calm before the storm"

*Outside the hospital*

The man was chased out the door. He was running from the ground splitting open beneath his feet. Mio walked out of the hospital, with that dark look in her eye.

"If you're not going to do your excercise through choice then I'll make you do it. Run faster!" she put her hand to the ground and the cracks in the ground chased him faster. He ran past the genin crying his eyes out screaming apologies and swearing he would be good. He ran into the horizon.

Mio closed up the fissures and punched a tree, knocking it down "Argh! Damn idiots can't even look aftser themselves." She spotted the kids gawking at her.

"WHAT THE HELL DO YOU WANT?!" she shouted, a mass of dark energy coming out at them in the form of demons


----------



## Kuno (Jul 12, 2009)

_Rin…_

“Huh?”  Rin shook her head looking away from the white stick of the lollipop.  “What would you need to fear anyway?  I swear…I don’t understand boys sometimes…do you?”  she looks to Saru then watches the poses.  Rin grins widely looking at the two.  “Wait.  You’re a king?  And he is your student?  Why would you be doing missions anyway?”  she rubbed her head in confusion then shrugged.  “Not my business I guess.  Oh!  I have time to try and get to the center again.”  she quickly pulls out another lollipop and begins to walk inadvertently toward the hospital.

“Twenty-five…Twenty-six…”  Rin counted pulling the lollipop from her mouth each time she sucked on it.  “Does that count as a lick?  Or is it a suck?  Is that what they mean?”  she looked at the pair of guys then stops watching the man screaming with the woman chasing him until she hit the tree.

“Mio-sensei!”  Rin called waving to the woman though she was giggling at the man running away.  “Can…um…can you…”  she stuttered slightly seeing the demons then took a deep breath before rushing forward.  “Can you put away the demons.  Please?”  Rin asked the woman sweetly.  “I need to talk to you.” she walked up pulling the lollipop from her mouth, leaving the trio standing dumbfounded behind her.  “We need help.  It was…well…”  Rin looked toward the sky and rubbed her head slightly before turning to the three.  “Why did we need to find Mio-sensei again?”


_Kiya…_

“My affection through violence…”  Kiya muttered sigh deeply.  “Sure…why not?”  she then shook her head and a smile spread before a chuckle burst out.  “Okay.  That was well thought up Dante.  I will give you that.”  she said giving him a compliment instead of a beating then turned her smile on Shion.  “I think I have a needle and thread in my pouch, if you want it anyway.” Kiya shrugged then ruffled Dante's hair with a gentle push before she began to walk toward the post office with the pair.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2009)

Zenkoshou.

"Well I say we investigate...whatever's going on here." Zen really really didn't want to partake in physical labour.His discussion with the foreman had gone too well and he had inadvertantly doubled their workload. "I think we should do so quickly!" Zen said. Apparently investigating mean to walk quite fast away from the building site. Shou stopped him by his collar. "Gack!" Zen squaked and fell to te ground. "che, thought I could get away too."

"Like hell,you think you get to double our work and just walk off?" Shou grumbled dragging him over to a toolbox. "You, Hammer planks to beams." He pointed at the building then left. "Sheesh. Trying to put the entire work load onto us." Shou grumbled then laid down on a stack of wood and fell asleep. "Now whose doing it..." Ko sweatdropped.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 12, 2009)

Goku, Rin, Lex, Mio

Goku and Lex stayed behind while Rin approached the jounin, the two of them were frozen in position and Saru quickly traded Rin's shoulder for Goku's hood.All three of them overcome by fear, there was something terryfying about that woman. Goku could've sworn he saw demonic forms coming from that woman made out some kind of dark energy.

Goku was officially scared, the indicator of that could be found on his lowerback.His tail stood straight up in the air, rockhard and unmoving.

"Scary......"The three of them muttered.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2009)

KSD

Dante fixed his hair after Kiya had ruffled it. "Of course its a good idea. I thought of it!" Dante said getting to the post office. Shion wasn't too good at stitching and didn't really want to sit without any bottoms on so went home to change, reluctantly leaving the two alone.

"Ok so, we're here to pick up the package." Dante said looking at the young man behind the counter.

"Oh for the delivery. Excellent. We'd get the normal postmen to do it but....well it's kinda dangerous." he said looking nervously at the safe. "I'm not even going to open the safe. I'll give you the combination and you open it."

"That does sound dangerous, but no matter. Danger is my middle name. So has this thing got you so riled up?"

"Well, for one bandits want it. It'll be worth quite a lot and second, thats because of what it does. It sends members of the opposite sex into a sexual frenzy and chase after you." he said almost crying.

"Whoa that sounds great!"

"Yeah it sounds great but, we're talking everything. bees, bears, killers, grannies, birds....everything. As soon as you come into any sort of contact with it, it'll go off. We tried everything to deliver it but nothing works. The only thing you can do is wear these armbands. That'll at least stop you from clambering on top of each other."

"Dammit...." Dante said looking at Kiya. He got a smack on the head for that.

"Trust me, it's tempting to use it but it's no ordinary frenzy.....I was in hospital for a week. Mio treated me..and...and...." he burst out crying and ran away

"6752!" he shouted the combination as he left. Dante looked at the armbands and grabbed them, "Well we won't be needing these huh?" he said grinning.

________________________________________________

Zenkoshou.

Zen looked at Shou sleeping. He poked him, shouted at him, threw water on him. Nothing worked. "Just how is it possible to sleep through all of that? The guy is a researchers dream."

Zen looked at the hammer and some wood. "Oh I'll get to work alright you bastard!"

45 minutes later

Zen was sweating and had cut himself and was covered in paint but it was worth it. Ko helped out because of the sheer humour of it. Shou was now a robot, his hands, feet head, body everything was covered in a series of unremovable wooden boxes. It was painted pink, had boobs on it and a sign saying 'you can put your floppy in my disk drive anytime.' with an arrow pointing to his exposed butt.

lol

Ko was on the floor laughing as were most of the workers. Zen smiled. "Bastard, teach you to give me all the work!"

________________________________-

Mio

"...Scary"

Mio walked over to the trio, the dark aura getting heavier and more oppressive. "You want to see scary? I'll show you scary." her thin hand reached out towards Goku, as it approached there was a terrible screaming sound and a ghostly sounds coming from everywhere.

Thankfully Rin's scattyness saved him from a genjutsu worse than death. "Mio-sensei? You want me to look after you guys?" she said, the demons suddenly retracting and replaced by a smile.

"Well, I'm busy but I think I could. Oh, it'll be great! I haven't had a team for so long, hardly anyone asks anymore." She immediately gathered them and hugged them. She squeezed a little harder

"But, if you cause trouble for me, remember that I can nearly kill you and heal you. Then do it again." she said darkly.

"So," she stopped hugging and knelt down to talk to them with a lovely flowery smile. "what can I do for you?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 12, 2009)

With team Lulz

Though the demons dissapeared the boys' fear for the woman did not, they were all still frozen in place.It wasn't until she went in for a hug that the boys started to move, Goku had no idea how she did it but somehow she managed to keep all three of them from fleeing.The Sarusen user could only assume there were an couple of more, possibly demonic,  hands that were used to keep them from fleeing.

"what can I do for you?"Mio asked.

Both of the boys were muttering.....Well two letter words."Ah....Eh.....Uh....."They still hadn't overcome the shock, they went in truly believing they were fearless and then they saw something that would haunt their nightmares for years.The fact they were so caught off guard by it probably made it worse.

"Hey, you're all stiff Goku."Rin suddenly spoke up, Shin was utterly speechless until he felt a tug at his tail.His tail had still been standing straight up, hard as a rock."Whoopsie."Rin lost her balance, using her hold of the tail she used it to keep herself from falling but at the same time caused the tail bent from where she was holding it. Normally this wouldn't have hurt but with his tail all tensed up from fear it did hurt this time, and a lot.

The next few minutes involved a lot of screaming and groaning, and in the end Goku was sitting on the ground while rubbing his soar tail."Is it crooked now, it looks crooked to me."It wasn't crooked but Goku, like all of his clan, was sensitive about his tail.

Lex just chuckled, the amusing scene had made him get over his initial fear and though still hesitant he spoke up."We had our eye on a fairly interesting mission, the problem was that we needed a jounin, that's where you come in."He explained to Mio.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 12, 2009)

"Breathing normal, vital signs are good, and she doesn't seem to be going into relapse." Minori stood over a female patient going down the line on her clip board and checking everything that was in order. After her little "talk" she had with the people in the lobby things seemed to be going alot smoother and there were less complaints and noise.

"Everything okay...doctor?" The female patient asked sitting up from the table. Minori gave the paper to one of the nurses as she began to clean up.

"Everything's fine ma'm. I would just suggest getting some rest and you'll be better in no time." A few thank you's from the patient and Minori walked out the room down the hall to her office before she was stopped.

"Ah....Minori-sama....we've got a problem" a male nurse said coming from down the hall.

"What is it?"

"It seems...Mio-sama was at it again." Minori just waved a dismissive hand at him and went into her office briefly. Minori knew all about Mio and how she acted toward the patients. Even though her ways were down right ruthless and scray she really cared for the patients so she was able to get away with almost as much as Minori.

"I'm going on a break I'll be back soon." Minori walked through the doors of the building and ironically Mio was standing outside with some kids.

_"This could be interesting"_ Minori began thinking to herself as she began to observe.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2009)

Team lulz

"A mission? And what kind of mission would you want to do exactly? Oh and I hope you're taking enough vitamins. Infact come inside and I'll give you a check up." There was a scary glint in her eyes. She saw Minori out of the corner of her eye

"Minori would you be so kind as to help me with a medical examination on these genin. Before going on a mission I need to know everything. And I mean Everything." Mio said grinning

"DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT IT!" she shouted as they looked around nervously wanting to run. "I have all your medical records up here and a shinobi record is a lot more detailed. I'm going to tell you what to improve on now, and I expect a vast improvement by the end of the month or else what I did to that fat idiot will seem like childsplay."

"GOKU! Your chakra control needs working on and you have anger management issues. If I hear you went berserk like you did in the Academy I'm going to strangle you with your own tail. RIN! You need to work on hand eye coordination! I can't believe you have an issue doing a boar!" then said quietly to her "Also...honey...please think before you talk..."

"LEX! You need some goddamned fibre! If I have to see you in here for a stomach upset I'll force feed you fruit through places it shouldn't be fed through! You're getting enough protein so lift weights!"

She then looked at Saru. "You. You haven't been for your check up in years. I'm going to put you through everything. Blood tests, urine samples, enemas, full dentist works, the run of death, genjutsu resistance, everything!" she said almost gleefully and grabbed him by the ear. 

"After your check up go to your mission I'll join you once I'm done here. Minori, if you would be so kind."

Mio and Minori were often referred to as Hells Doctors and made a frightening combo.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2009)

ZenKoShou

Shou woke up, slowly at first. Noticing he was stuck in some kind of outfit. "I see." Shou thought to himself. He could catch that it was pink, but it was hard to see what else. He could even tell the back of his pants had been pulled down. No doubt this was a trick played on him by Zen, he was still laughing his ass off.

"Water vine trap." Shou put his hands together, though difficult and preformed the needed handsigns before the suit was crushed by the vine. "I'll show you funny." He said, pulling the back of his pants up and coating his hand in water. "I'll show you something real funny." "OI! SHOU! DON'T KILL HIM!" Ko jumped up and held shou back from preforming the claw jutsu. 

"I'll slaughter him at some point.." Shou's eye twitched. "I'll rip his intestines from his stomach and use them as a jump rope." Ko sighed. "Look... let's focus more on the-" BOOOM!!! an explosion went off in the middle of the rebuilding. "T..the hell was that!?" Ko shouts.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 13, 2009)

"Gah! Ok ok sorry!" Zen said with his eyes closed as the explosion occured thinking that Shou had caused. "Maybe I went a bit far, you can dress me up in stockings and..."

"It wasn't Shou. It was something else but you can finish that idea later" Ko said looking ahead

"Ahem. I knew that." Zen said opening his eyes to look at whatever the other two were looking at. Everything was on fire.

"Holy crap. Water jutsus! Cover me!" Zen ran up into the fire, having faith that the two would actually use them and Shou wasn't so pissed that he'd let him burn. Thankfully, jets of water cleared the path and Zen went in first to try and haul out the men that had been trapped there.

He carried a man out, Shou helped whilst Ko continued to takle the blaze.

"What caused this?!" Zen shouted

"They....they don't want us to finish this village." the worker said

"Who are they?!" Zen asked

"Them!" the man pointed to the distance. 5 shadowy figues darted off in all directions away from his eyes. 

"Shou. What the hell were those?" Zen asked looking into the woods


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2009)

ZenKoShou-

"If i dared a guess, Someone who really hates this village."  WHACK! Ko smacked Shou over the head. "GET TO PUTTING OUT THE FIRE!" He shouted. "Fine fine." Shou grumbled and began using his water pistol to put the flames out. "If i were to guess seriously. Some kind of bandits. But they way they moved, It looks like they had shinobi training." Ko spoke. "Old man." He looked at the foreman. "I'm not old." He said with a rather annoyed face. "I think it's time you explain to us what's going on here." Ko demanded. 

"No need." A voice calls out. "Eh?" Ko, Shou and Zen all blink. A figure jumps out of the woods, flips through the air and lands in front of them. "I'm Aika To." A women with long wavy purple hair stands in front of them. she wears tight black pants with a weapons pouch tied to her left leg. She has a blank tanktop with a black vest over it. "I was told to accompany you on this mission. They didn't think it would be a good idea to just let you go off after the graduation incident." 

Shou blinked. "Hey. We beat those bandits... and your hot." CRACK! Shou was hit so hard he seemed to vanish before crashing into a tree. "WHAT ABOUT MY AGE!?" she shouts. "He...he didn't say anything about your age... he said you were pretty..." Ko raised his hand. "Oh~~ He thought that~~" Aika blushed. "Eh. But he's a little too young for me. but it might work." She had her finger on her chin. "WHAT THE HELL KINDA JOUNIN ARE YOU!?" Ko and Zen shut.

"So, What's the story here pops?" Aika turned to the foreman. "DON'T IGNORE ME!" Shou shouts, stuck to the tree. "They're the Zokunen. a group of missing ninja. Out town was destroyed by them, we didn't want to pay for their.. protection. We're trying to rebuild.. but they wont allow us to do so.. we thought.. maybe if we had some real ninja here.. they could protect us.. maybe stop the rogue ninja."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 13, 2009)

Zen was looked his new sensei up and down. "Quite a woman." He remarked as Shou went flying. He felt almost sorry for him and was amazed he was still alive.

"Ok so we got some rogue ninja. Shouldn't the hunter nin be dealing with this?" Then remembered that it was either that or lifting bit bits of wood.

"But we're pretty phenomenal so it shouldn't be that big a deal. We made the Mist a safer place and all we got was a booty kicking. I reckon we can complete this mission." 

It would be the first time he would be facing another shinobi in a life or death battle. The prospect excited and scared him.

"Any idea where they might be hiding out." He asked his new sensei

"Sort of. They keep moving location after every attack but they keep within the forest." She said

"Oh you mean the dark forest which is real easy to lost in and danger lurks round every corner, and we may as well be doing a brief version of the chuunin exams in konoha. That forest? Yeah that sounds like fun. Wait, let me get a pen and paper out so I can write home to tell everyone how much pants wetting fun I'm having."

"Smart ass huh?" She asks Ko.

"Like you wouldn't believe." Ko said shaking his head

"Hey I'm taking that as a compliment you melonfarmer." Zen said irritably


----------



## Kuno (Jul 13, 2009)

_Kiya…_

“No.  I think the armbands should be worn.”  Kiya said flatly before moving to the safe.  She dealt with the code and heard the tell-tale click of the lock giving.  Her hand on the handle she took a deep breath and remembered what the man had said about their package.  Looking back at Dante with those words in her mind she shivered slightly before turning back to the door and began pulling it open.  “Put those damn things on!”  Kiya gestured toward the armbands as the door swung open revealing the package.


_Rin…_

After the exams Rin grabbed one of the lollipops that were offered.  “Mmm…new flavor!”  she said popping it in to her mouth.  And hopping down the stairs.  “Mm…mm…mm…”  she said every time her feet hit a step.  “Okay now what?  Was that why we came here?”  Rin asked looking back at the guys who seemed to stagger out of the hospital.  Saru’s poor helpless form practically dangling from Goku’s shoulder.  “Oh wait!  The mission!  That’s right.  Mio-sensei are you going to help us?”  Rin began to dig through her pouch into the depths of lollipops there.  “Here!  This was the paper!”  Rin giggled handing Mio the paper and rocking on her toes.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 13, 2009)

Team Lulz

Mio read over the piece of paper handed to her by Rin."Alright, looks good."She answered."I'll sort it out with the Hokage and then we'll meet up with the client at the village gates, in.....Let's say an hour."Mio was about to leave when she added with a scary look."Don't be late now or else."And with that she took off.

Saru, Lex and Goku were still a little overcome by the terrible ordeal they had been put trough."Ooook Oooook"Saru whined, which could be translated to."The Horror, the horror."

When they finally recovered, well for the moment, they wouldn't be getting a full night's sleep anytime soon though, they decided to head to their respective homes to grab some things and inform their families before heading to the village gates.

Goku and Saru took off, jumping from rooftop to rooftop until they finally reached the walls of the Son mansion.Maneuvering their way trough the sea of little kids and young monkeys that were playing around all over the courtyard.

Finally they made it to their living quarters and they quickly packed, lightly but it had what they needed for being on the road for a couple of days.Then all they needed to do was inform the family that he was going away on a mission and he then headed out again.

With the Son mansion being close to the village gates they were there well on time, the first to arrive even.And so they decided to take a well deserved nap.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 13, 2009)

_"Minori would you be so kind as to help me with a medical examination on these genin. Before going on a mission I need to know everything. And I mean Everything."_

Minori gave Mio a quick glance before she went to thinking about her answer. Minori was the head of the hospital, but you might as well say they ran it together. Most if not all of the people who worked with them feared them not to mention a good percentage of the patients as well. Individually they could scare any person into submission without even having to lift a finger, but together they could be considered a fate worse than death.


"An examination you say?" Minori pondered the answer with her trademark stone face and monotone voice. She had to think about her answer long and hard for the most part. 

_"Do I want to help? Mio's examination's are a little on the......well I don't have nothing better to do."_

"Sure...why not I don't have anything else to do. So....may I ask who are we examining?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 13, 2009)

Doragon-

?Either an obvious place, since hidden is where you would expect?Or extremely hidden, like for example, in a cave.? Doragon responds quietly, then Tora begins to open her mouth, ?Tsh!? She says sharply as Tora pouts.  ?Your choice, where should we search first?? she continues quietly, looking between the two.

Tsuya and Inka-

The pair watch as Kioshi deals with the biting badger, ?Great job dealing with that, and don?t worry dude, he?s got _most_ of his shots.? Inka says grinning and laughing, while Tsuya just chuckles.  

?We?ve got the lost ring mission.? Tsuya states, to the boy.

Koyuki-

The black haired girl drags her one leg with her until she gets to the mission board, the leg wrapping around the other, ?Oh shit.   NO!? She yells, grabbing onto the back of the shirt of a girl as tall as she is.  The two girls go tumbling down to the ground, *Tsubaki* unceremoniously draped over Yuki.  Yuki?s gauntlet only inches from her face.


----------



## Tsubaki (Jul 14, 2009)

Konohagakure.

"Should we start with D-rank missions then?", Hanajima asked. 
"No?", Tsubaki replied while rubbing her chin. "I thought we needed a team... _OW_!"

Someone grabbed her from behind and the two of them fell on the ground. She closed her eyes. '_What the hell is going on?_' 

_Flashback_

He hugged her from the back and gently kissed her on the cheek.

"You are leaving tomorrow, aren't you?", he whispered tenderly.
"It's not like you are going to miss me.", she turned around and looked straight into his marble-like eyes. He startled and looked away. "_She_ is part of your life now.", she continued. "You should be happy... Even though I could never allow _them_ to arrange a marriage for me... It's your decision anyway."
"And to avoid that, you decided to become a ninja? What for? You'll just end up with scars and painful memories. "
"To me, this is a painful memory."

_End of Flashback._

With tears streaming down her face, her eyes were wide-open and she stared into black haired girl's gauntlet only few inches away from her face.

"Lovely.", she quickly got up and cleared the dust off her clothes.
"Oh! Are you okay?", Hanajima interrupted and gave a hand to the girl on the ground. "I am Mizuni Hanajima and this is Sanjo Tsubaki, my cousin _and_ best friend."
"I am not her best friend.", Tsubaki muttered. Tsubaki's white clothes were quite dirty. _'Damn it, and this skirt was one of my favorites...'_, she thought. '_Never mind that, this girl might not have a team yet, I should use my manners well._' She grinned.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 14, 2009)

KSD

Shion and Dante put on the armbands after a scornful look from Kiya. She gulped as the safe door opened and it revealed a little wooden box with the male and female sign intertwined. Kiya held the box in her hands and Shion looked over her shoulder.

"Its kinda cute..." she said. It was then there was was a collective murmur from the workers in the post office. They walked towards them with lust filled eyes like zombies, slow moving and swaying.

"Think that's cute?" Dante said taking a few steps back.

"Do...do we help them?" Shion asked as they closed in.

"You can help all you want. Just make sure you tape it and give me a copy." Dante said, "If not, then...run!"

All three of them dashed out as they started running towards them. Kiya slammed the door shut and held it. She felt the letter box moving and a few fingers feeling her bum.

"Oh hell no! - almost got intimate with a lion. I'm not repeating that situation. Here!" She threw the box to Shion just as the villagers outsides eyes changed.

"Aaaaaah!" Shion said running, with Kiya and Dante in hot pursuit. Men broke through the windows and clambered out.

"Holy crap, how powerful is this thing." Dante said fending off the populace as they made a beeline for Shions arm, inadvertantly one guy groped Dantes butt. "Hey, not in a million years!"

"Very!" Kiya said kicking one guy in the balls

"Hey don't do that, that's not cool!" Dante reprimanded, "10 miles of this huh? Why didn't we walk the dog?!"

"Shut up and run!"Kiya said as the two cleared a path for a panicked Shion.

"Noooo!" She yelled as they ducked and dodged through the many men. They had to get out of Konoha first, who knew what lay in store for them in the forest.

-------------------------------

"March!" Akia hollered, "In step one two one two!" The two of them went marching on into the forest.

"Uchiha aren't worth a damn!" She yelled. Zen and Ko looked at each other in confusion. "Repeat it!"

"Uchiha aren't worth a damn"

"Gouge the eyes and burn the fan!" She belted out the old drill songs for the mist country.

"Hyuuga clan ain't worth two shits!" Zen and Ko repeated once she had prompted

"Cos they like to fuck their kids!"

Zen actually burst out laughing at that one. They headed deeper into the forest, marching away, completely disregarding the silent assassin way of the Mist


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 14, 2009)

Yuki takes Hanajima’s hand then grins at the pair sheepishly, “Kazehana Koyuki.  Just…Yuki.” She says, popping her leg back into place, then kicking the wall next to the board.  The board shutters, a paper flutters off the board then into Yuki’s grasp.  She looks at the paper, “Dog walking it is girls!” She says, Grabbing each girl’s hand and attempting to drag them away.


----------



## Tsubaki (Jul 14, 2009)

Konohagakure.

"Kazehana Koyuki. Just?Yuki.", girl said, popping her leg back into place, then kicking the wall next to the board. The board shutters, a paper flutters off the board then into Yuki?s grasp. She looks at the paper, ?Dog walking it is girls!?, she says, grabbing each girl?s hand and attempting to drag them away.
"Ooww~♥", Hanajima squeaked. "You can call me Hana-chan. But you are nice, too nice, really. Let's be friends, okay? Ignore the sawfish and be my friend. I used to know a girl that looked a lot like you..."
"If she starts now, she'll never stop. Trust me, she's been like this for three days while we were walking from Suna, I couldn't sleep!", Tsubaki whispered to Yuki. "YO! Hanajima!"
"What is it?", she turned around and smiled like an angel. She was far from angel, and Tsubaki was aware of that, but Yuki might be in danger.
"Why don't we let Yuki talk about herself first? They didn't learn you anything in that silly Petal Village..."

Hana felt like crying. 'I did it again.', she tought. 'Tsubaki probably hates me now.' Then she smiled and squeezed Yuki's hand more. "Look, this is Inuzuka clan's residence. We should chose dogs, hm?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2009)

ZenKoShou

"March!" Aika hollered, "In step one two one two!" The two of them went marching on into the forest."Uchiha aren't worth a damn!" She yelled. Zen and Ko looked at each other in confusion. "Repeat it!""Uchiha aren't worth a damn""Gouge the eyes and burn the fan!" She belted out the old drill songs for the mist country."Hyuuga clan ain't worth two shits!" Zen and Ko repeated once she had prompted"Cos they like to fuck their kids!"Zen actually burst out laughing at that one. They headed deeper into the forest, marching away, completely disregarding the silent assassin way of the Mist

"What the hell kinda people are these..." Two men hiding in the trees sweatdrop. "I don't know.. But there's only three of em and two are kids. We should be able to handle them no problem! we gotta keep the base hidden. Can't be lettin everyone know where we are. i'll take these three, you get the other one" The two nod to each other and disappear from the tree branch. "Hmm?" Aika stopped her chanting and looked up. "I could have sworn i felt some killing intent for a brief moment..." she rubbed her chin. "Oh well~~ The mist is awesome!" She screamed. "WE DON'T NEED TO PLAY POSSUM! CUT THE ENEMY AND EAT THE EYE! WE'LL BAKE YOU INTO A PIE!" 

With Shou-

"Grr...." He grumbled as he carried a few planks of wood over towards some of the workers. "I'm pretty pissed you lied to us." He said. "Now.." He dropped the wood and laid down. "I can't get in trouble for sleeping~~" he smiled and began to sleep. "WHAT THE HELL!!!" The workers all shout. "Target acquired."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 14, 2009)

“Saw…fish…?  Why a sawfish?  She seems more of a…Y’know what…you’re right!.” Yuki states with a laugh.  

Yuki shrugs, “Not much to really say…I’m the oldest of seven actually.  I have an Identical twin…WHICH we are confused quite often.” She says as they near the Inuzuka clan‘s residence, “I also can play the guitar, flute and  violin.” she adds, “All seven of us are musically inclined somehow.  Like Heisui and his musical farts.” She ends as they get to the door.  Hana and Yuki knock.

“You must be the Genin.” States a Grumpy Inuzuka man at the door, “We have for you to walk, Ookami the wolf, Ichi the Chihuahua,  and Kai the Huskey.” He growls in his rasp voice.

Yuki looks at the other two girls then grins, “I’m walking Ookami!” She says, hoping she said it before Hana.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 15, 2009)

_Kiya…_

“Just keep moving!”  Kiya snapped her emotions running high.  “Why didn’t I take one of the armbands?”  she asked herself quietly before glancing back at Shion and groaning.  “Not good…”  she mumbled hitting yet another man so Shion could continue through.  

Kiya looked in Dante’s direction and was slightly relieved he seemed completely unaffected by the box.  Again Kiya paused glancing at Shion before shaking her head the fog seemed to clear for the moment though a fine sheen of sweat seemed to cover her body.  “I can fight this…”  she said looking at Shion and swinging her hand up to her shoulder in a fist, it made perfect contact with the man trying to rush past her.  “Get out of the village now!”  Kiya snapped her eyes dilating some before swinging around her foot breaking another man’s nose.  “And stop touching me!”


_Rin…_

“Right…the gate…”  Rin began to skip toward home once again humming a song.  It wasn’t long before she walked in the door.  “Mom!  Mom!”

“What is it dear.? I’m right here.”  her mom said coming from the doorway on her left. 

“Oh!  Hi mom!  I have a mission.  Might be gone a couple of days.”  Rin said with a shrug and walking up to her room.

“Wait.  How did you get a mission that would last a couple of days?  Isn’t that dangerous for a genin?  Especially for your first mission?”  Her mom began to panic slightly.  “Who are you going with?”

“Oh…it was on the board.”  Rin said pausing on the stairs.  “As far as who is going with us…um…some monkey boy with a tail that goes really stiff sometimes and of course his pet monkey.  Another guy that has this really weird vein on his forehead that pops out when he talks to the monkey guy to much…”  Rin describes them both using her hands to show the vein bulging and the erect tail.  “Oh!  I almost forgot…Mio-sensei will be going too.  That’s it.  Now geesh mom, I have to go pack!”  with those words Rin ran up the stairs.

“A vein bulging?  A monkey boy?”  her mother thought for a moment shaking her head at the first.  “A son…” she practically facepalmed.  “Well at least Mio…damn…Mio will be with them…”  she cringed slightly then rushed into the kitchen to pack a few things for Rin.

After about fifteen minutes Rin’s mom looked up stairs to what sounded like pounding on the floor.  “What is that girl doing?  She should have left by now…”  she then proceeded up the stairs and into Rin’s room.  Only to find the girl wearing earphones and dancing all across the room.  “Rin?  Rin!”  She yelled then pulled the earphones off.  “Don’t you think you should be going?”

“Going?  Going where?”  Rin asked looking confused.  

“The mission.  I am assuming they are waiting for you…”

“Mission?  What mission?”

“The one you told me about when you got home.  Remember?  Mio-sensei…monkey boy…bulging vein man?  Ring a bell?”

Rin looked at her mom like she had lost it, until slowing dawning appeared on her face.  “Right mom!  Why are you talking?  I got to go!”  Rin grabbed the full pack on her bed and headed down the stairs.

“Wait!  Food!”  her mom called barely catching her.  “Try to eat this instead of those damn lollipops all the time.  And, please be careful!”  

“Right!  Thanks!  Love you!”  Rin called racing out the door and toward the gates.  Twice she got sidetracked do to things she saw, but was able to get to the gate just as the hour was up.


_Mia/Tora…_

“Well why don’t we check both!”  Tora said smiling causing Mia to groan.  “And I will not Tsch!”

“How do we do that?”  Mia asked her with a raised eyebrow.

“You go check the caves and I will just run around and see if I find anything.”  Tora stood smugly thinking about the plan.

“And the traps?”  

“What traps?”

“The traps they planted?”

“Nobody said anything about traps.”

“You don’t think bandits would set traps?”

“Why would they set traps?”

“Protecting their base.”

“But…OH!  I see…”  Tora thought for a moment then looked at Doragon.  “Since you seem to want to be _SO_ bossy.  You tell us what to do.”  

Again Mia facepalms.


----------



## Tsubaki (Jul 15, 2009)

Konohagakure, Inuzuka residence.

"You must be the Genin.", states a Grumpy Inuzuka man at the door. "We have for you to walk, Ookami the wolf, Ichi the Chihuahua, and Kai the Huskey.? He growls in his rasp voice.

"I'm walking Ookami!?, Yuki said.
"I'll take this... um..."
"I am taking Ichi!", Hanajima yelled. "My donkey's name was Ichi!"
"Oh...? Is that so?", said the Inuzuka dude. "Then, are you taking Kai?", he asked Tsubaki.
"Yes.", she replied. "Is it a male?"
"OHMYGAWD he is so cuuute~♥", Hanajima yelled when Inuzuka dudette brought the Chihuahua and the rest. "Ichi, right? Let's be friends!"

Tsubaki rolled her eyes. "This is going to be a long walk.", she muttered.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 15, 2009)

With Team Lulz

Goku was awakened by Saru as first Lex arrived, then later Rin. The last to arrive was their horrifying sensei Mio."Alright let's get moving people."She didn't need to tell Goku and Lex twice, they started walking right away but Goku eventually ran into an invisible wall.....Well not as much an wall as something that grabbed him by the tail and kept him from moving on.

A giggle was heard and as he turned around he spotted Rin that had taken hold of his tail once more."It's so big and hairy."

".......Now it's just getting creepy."Goku wasn't too fond of people grabbing his tail like that."Uhm sweetheart, do you mind?"Rin shook her head."Alright."She seemed to misunderstand what Goku was trying to say, it certainly wasn't 'do you mind keeping on to my tail?'

Yet the girl started walking, tail still in hand and after passing Goku she started dragging him along by the tail. The girl seemed completely oblivious to the fact that Goku was uncomfortable with this.

"Alright enough playing around."Mio wasn't going to tolerate any monkey business so she quickly took control of the situation."Rin, would you please let go."It was only now that Rin let go and with his tail free Goku started caressing it. Having your tail abused was a traumatizing experience for a Son.

"Stop playing with yourself you moron!"With a swift kick to the ass Goku was convinced to stop stalling and keeping moving.

"alright our client is already waiting for us at the checkpoint."The group spotted a light carriage, one that allowed itself to be pulled by a human.A large man stood next to the carriage."Alright, this is our client's manservant Coco."The two boys started laughing but one intense glare from their sensei made the boys shut up."Our client is an important person and likes her privacy so we won't bother her needlessly."Saru had jumped onto the carriage and wanted to peek inside when he was pulled off it by Mio and then quite forcibly flung towards Goku.Who luckily managed to catch him.

"Like I said, we won't needlessly bother her."Mio then greeted Coco and after making the final preparations the group set off, past the gates and then trough the forest on their way to the Hidden Grass with Coco pulling the carriage while the four shinobi had surrounded it, two in front and two in the back.Goku had made sure to be with Rin, while he didn't care much for her tail fetish she was a lot better then Mio and well Lex was a guy so the decision was easily made.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2009)

With Shou-

"Damn." He sat down, the people had woken him up from his nap and forced him to help. "I can't keep going on like this." He sighed. "Should i eliminate target now?" The figure in the trees asks. "Yes, Waste no time, eliminate now and I'll work on these three. He's just a kid, Don't worry about going easy on him." The other voice speaks. "10-4." he hangs up the small ear device and draws a Tanto. "All right kid, Time to taste the real shinobi life." He jumps out of the tree and into the air. 

"THEIR HERE!!!" The foreman shouts. "Damn it! we just started rebuilding!" Shou yawns. "What's going on?" He's quickly grabbed by one of the men. "ARE YOU AN IDIOT!!!" he screams. "I take offense to that question." Shou blinks. "Die fools." The man lands on the ground, he wears white baggy pants, the ends torn in all manners. His shirt is a simple black tank top and he wears a headband for the mist country, On his shoulder is a tattoo of a blue sun. 

His right leg has a pouch, the same shou uses for his weapons. "You made a big mistake coming here kid." The ninja comments. "Ah, Who are you.." Shou blinks. "FOOL! I'M HAZAMA KENCHO! once a great ninja from the mist village, i fled when-" his story was cut off by Shou looking over his head band. "This is fake." He commented. "He saw through it already!?" The man's eyes widen. "See, Mines shiny, yours is kinda dull." He compared the difference. "T..that's the only way he knew...." The man was no longer amazed. 

"Fool. All headbands dull with time." The man swung his tanto at Shou, But shou countered with his own and grinned. "Heh, If you were a real Ninja, your skills would be better. You'd have died in the graduation exam no problem." He pushed the bade away and flipped back. "THAT WAS ABOLISHED OVER 200 YEARS AGO!" the man shouts. "Yeah, doesn't mean we don't spare against each other." Shou began to spin the blade between his fingers.

"I don't usually like to fight without a good reason. But you insult the mist village by taking it's name and being so weak." The man could feel shou's killing intent building. "I won't stand for my village to be dirtied by trash like you." he tossed his blade into the air and began to preform a few hand signs. "Just what are you doing." Shou looks at the man. "Suiton! moyagyoushi no jutsu!" a dense mist begins to form a circle around shou, Kencho jumps backwards and avoids the mist. 

"What the hell kinda jutsu is that to use in the open!" Kenchou shouts, but four Kunai fly from the mist, Kenchou dodges as quick as he could. Even with that however one of them cut his shoulder "Damni it. He used my surprise at using such a stupid jutsu in the open to launch a counter attack. This guys smart." Shou stands in the mist blinking. "D...did i hit him.. i can't see..." he turned around. "Maybe the other way..." he swung his Tanto. "WHERE IS THIS GUY!!!" Shou thinks to himself.

With Lex-

"W..why did i get stuck with Mio...." he thought to himself, he wanted to turn his head but feared he would  be struck. He was also curious about the servant pulling the cart. "Why would a person be pulling the cart, why not a horse or hell you could probably get a machine now a days." this was going to be an interesting assignment he guessed. "The grass country too. Why would we go there, the country is filled with grassy fields, dense forests that put our own to shame with the pure size of their trees... just who is this women we're guarding.."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 16, 2009)

"A daimyo?" Eichiro was surprised by the news. Assasinating a leader of a country would be incredibly difficult.

"Technically speaking, yes. The leader of the land of waves is ailing, and our client wants to be next in line. Problem is, he's the youngest son, and fifth in line." Hana explained. "We have to kill off the daimyo and 4 of his children, and we'll be operating in territory hostile to Kaibungakure shinobi." The land of waves had recently banned products from Kaibungakure after an incident with one of Kaibungakure's prominent merchants left a bad taste in the daimyo's mouth. If they succeed in this mission goods from the village will flow again to the land of waves.

"I have a question, sensei." Mokona raised her hand. "Will we be working alone in this mission?"

Hana grinned. "Yes. But not to worry, the family of the daimyo is having a reunion. We can kill them all in one swift move." It would still be difficult of course, but at least they'd all be in one place at a time.

Eichiro smiled. Finally, a chance to enjoy himself.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 16, 2009)

As Zen, Ko and their sensei marched on all three were acutely aware that they were being watched.

"I don't know but I've been told. Tsunades pussys mighty old!" They repeated happily.

"Jeez talk about hating on the leaf." One of the masked men said. He had a cape and ears that were meant to point up but flopped to the side, on his mask

"You not heard the ones the leaf sings about them? The mist jounin go down in a fight, Zabuza like hermaphrodites!" This one was dressed in a gaudy yellow outfit with tight green shorts, also with a cape.

there is no Tsukihime anime

(())

"Split!" The singing of the trio was interrupted by a sharp order and the subsequent disappearance of the trio.

"Holy houdini batman, where did they go?"

"Easy robin, in times like this its best to be observant, patient..." at that moment he was kicked in the back by Zen and Robin was dropkicked from the side, both fell out of the tree. "POW! THWACK!" They said as they got hit

"What dastardly dastardliness is this? An attack from behind!?" Robin shouted getting up and punching his palm.

"Clearly were dealing with misanthropes." the man dressed like a bat said

Zen looked at the pair. "You know there are times....and they are few and far between when I am speechless. Seriously, this is what we're up against?  A bunch of costumed freaks? Did they fall out of the stupid tree and hit every branch on the way down?"

"Speechless huh?" Akia said

"Well relatively speaking..." Zen said.

"Ok well you two can deal with them, I'll sit here and..." she went and sat under a tree

"Ko, you can take em right?" Zen said sitting down beside his sensei.

"....ahem. Wondered what life without arms is like?" She asked sweetly.

"Fine fine..." Zen said standing next to Ko

"Ready when you are." Ko said sarcastically.

"Shut up. Let's get this over with." Zen snapped.

"Don't worry Robin. I have my anti ninja spray." Batman said pulling out a canister with a bat sign on it


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2009)

Shou Vs Kencho

Shou sat inside his mist while Kencho stood outside. "Hmm.. This guys good." Shou thought to himself rubbing his chin and looking around while sitting. "Just what is this guy planning..." Kencho's hand began to shake as he looked into the mist. "Come on.. just come out already..." He the sound of the tanto shaking seemed to echo in his mind. "This battle.. is pretty lame.." One of the workers comments as he hides behind a pile of wood. "Fool!" The foreman hits him over the head. "This is a battle of wills. You don't know the strong will of a man yet so you couldn't under stand." Everyone else sweatdrops. "no. You're wrong." they think in unison. 

"I GOT IT!" Shou slams his right fist into his lefts open palm. "I'll remove the mist then i'll see where he is." Shou nodded and stood up, preforming a Kai handsign and releasing the mist. "Oh the mist is fading!" The workers shout. "Just what is he planning...?" Kencho stepped back into a defensive position. "AHA THERE YOU ARE YOU BASTARD!!!" Shou shouts and points at Kencho. "WHAT!? I SHOULD BE THE ONE SAYING THAT!!!" Ken shouts back. "Fufu, You thought you were so smart using my trick against me, But i've seen through your plan." Shou placed his hand on his chin and chuckled in triumph. 

"Ah. No your wrong." Kencho waved off the comment. "SILENCE!" Shou charged forward. "WHAT'S WRONG WITH THIS GUY!!!" Kencho thinks to himself. "I'LL SHOW YOU YOU BASTARD!" Shou laughed. "HIS PERSONALITY CHANGED!?" Shou jumped into the air, his body spun quickly and his right heel hit Kencho's jaw knocking him away. "Come on! Don't die from that!" Shou charges forward as Kencho stands up and throws a right straight into his stomach, them stabbing with his tanto in his left hand into Ken's shoulder. 

"Guh..." Ken fell back. "Damn, This kids tough..." He coughed, but of course Shou was seen as tough, He had Ninja training and was skilled with Tai and Zanjutsu. Kencho was just a bandit who pretended to be an ninja. "I've got to get out of here... Us bandits.. we can't take ninjas..." He tried to turn around. "My partner is lucky though.. He's really.. A ninja!" Kencho stepped into a puddle as he tried to run. "Water vine trap!" Shou shouts, The water quickly wraps around his leg and torso. "WAAH~~" Ken screams out. "DON'T HURT ME!!!" Shou spins his tanto around. 

"Sorry, Ain't nothin in the mist rule book that says spare your enemies life." Shou swung his tanto and the village workers watched it rain down blood. "Though, I guess i could have been a little cleaner about it." Kencho's head flops to the ground and shou drops to a sitting position. "Phew~ I'm beat~"

ZenKoAika-

a man watched the others fighting Ko and Zen. "Heh, Those two eh?" He shook his head and sat down on the branch. "It'll be fun to see how those costumed bandits take to a real fight with Ninja." on his hand was a glove with the grass countries mark scratched out. "It's been a while since i've fought a shinobi of the mist."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 16, 2009)

Team KSD (before team lulz mission)

The team ran through the streets of Konoha, desperately trying to get out, but everytime they made it to the road that lead to the gate a horde of sex crazed men and women blocked their path.

"Why is there only one way out of this damned city!" Dante said, slapping a hand off his crotch. "You'd think id be happy with the attention but you had to go through the retirement village!"

"The old are less mobile, this should be easier." Kiya shouted as an old man flew past her

"Sure yeah, tell that to Shion."

Shion was backed up against the wall surrounded by horny old men. "Kiya I hate you!" She cried.

Kiya transformed into her Cougar form and darted in there. "Climb on me!" Shion nodded and grabbed hold as Kiya leaped through the air. The men were still attracted to her. 

They went over the wall, Dante following and sat resting near the hospital. They were damn near exhausted and hadn't even left the city. Suddenly a whole bunch of people in bandages and crutches came storming out of the hospital.

The three were almost willing to accept their fate when Mio and Minori leaped out and practically roared at the patients, who ran back in terror.

"WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!" They both shouted at Dante in unison

"Why only me? They're involved too!"

"Answer the question" Mio asked.

Dante explained their mission and Mio sighed

"That damned crackpot..." Mio said knowing who was responsible. "At least it doesn't affect experienced shinobi, last thing you want is the Hokage after you. Well Id help but I have my own idiots to take care of. If Minori is willing I'm sure she'd be willing to help you get out of Konoha at least."

Shion nodded and nearly wept. "They touched my fun funs."

Kiya turned sharply to Dante. "Did you teach her that word!?"

"What?! They're fun fun! Does what it says..."

Smack!

Dante got wallopped in the face by all three women, "Stop teaching her weird things!" Kiya, Minori and Mio yelled.

"Good thing they didn't touch her velvet tunnel..." he said quietly.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 16, 2009)

Team KSD (before team lulz mission)

The team ran through the streets of Konoha, desperately trying to get out, but everytime they made it to the road that lead to the gate a horde of sex crazed men and women blocked their path.

"Why is there only one way out of this damned city!" Dante said, slapping a hand off his crotch. "You'd think id be happy with the attention but you had to go through the retirement village!"

"The old are less mobile, this should be easier." Kiya shouted as an old man flew past her

"Sure yeah, tell that to Shion."

Shion was backed up against the wall surrounded by horny old men. "Kiya I hate you!" She cried.

Kiya transformed into her Cougar form and darted in there. "Climb on me!" Shion nodded and grabbed hold as Kiya leaped through the air. The men were still attracted to her. 

They went over the wall, Dante following and sat resting near the hospital. They were damn near exhausted and hadn't even left the city. Suddenly a whole bunch of people in bandages and crutches came storming out of the hospital.

The three were almost willing to accept their fate when Mio and Minori leaped out and practically roared at the patients, who ran back in terror.

"WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!" They both shouted at Dante in unison

"Why only me? They're involved too!"

"Answer the question" Mio asked.

Dante explained their mission and Mio sighed

"That damned crackpot..." Mio said knowing who was responsible. "At least it doesn't affect experienced shinobi, last thing you want is the Hokage after you. Well Id help but I have my own idiots to take care of. If Minori is willing I'm sure she'd be willing to help you get out of Konoha at least."

Shion nodded and nearly wept. "They touched my fun funs."

Kiya turned sharply to Dante. "Did you teach her that word!?"

"What?! They're fun fun! Does what it says..."

Smack!

Dante got wallopped in the face by all three women, "Stop teaching her weird things!" Kiya, Minori and Mio yelled.

"Good thing they didn't touch her velvet tunnel..." he said quietly.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2009)

ZenKo Vs Batman and Robin-

"These guys don't seem very strong, i'm pretty sure even you can take out that guy." He pointed to the one in the yellow out fit. "Oh, yeah, Gee thanks for the compliment." Zen said sarcastically. "Hey, you're the one who abandoned me. I'll take the bat freak." He charged forward. "I'm not good with combat!" Zen shouted. "In the name of justice i'll pummel you." Robin charged towards Zen. "What the plow is wrong with these guys." Zen ducks a punch, trips and hits robin in the stomach. "BOOF!" Robin shouts. "SHUT UP WILL YOU!" Zen shouts.

"Take this you vile evildoer!" Batman sprays the anti-ninja spray at Ko. Ko just blinks as the cloud touches him. "Smells like... deodorant." He commented. "Oh?" Batman removes a label on the can. "I see, someone must have pranked me. This is my bat-deodorant." Ko smacked Batman with the side of his over sized sword. "WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU!?" Ko shouts. "Damn. It's going to be impossible for me to let them live at this point." He grumbles. "WHAT THE HELL KINDA MIST SHINOBI LET'S THEIR OPPONENT LIVE!" Aika shouts 

"I guess you got a point." Ko swings his blade down and one of Batmans arms flies off. "KACHOP!!!" Batman shouts. "Really... pissing me off.." Ko's eye twitched. He raised his blade higher and swung down once more removing the mans head before going to help Zen, who accidentally stabbed Robbin in the stomach with a Kunai. "Hey, how come you keep killing people without trying...?" Ko blinked. "I'm not sure.. somehow it feels like i was programmed to do it." 

Aika begins to whistle at the comment. "Heh, you did good, but those guys were low rungs on the totem pole." A voice calls out through the woods. "What is it?" Ko asked. "A voice." Zen answered. "Oh really?" Ko asked again. "Just shut up." Aika jumped up and drew a Kunai. "We've got a real ninja this time." A rustle comes from the trees, "DODGE!" Aika calls out, Zen and Ko jump out of the way as tens of leaves stab into the ground. "What the hell kinda jutsu is that?" 

Ko asks. "It's the Jutsu of the grass country." Aika responds. "That means that we have either a grass ninja or a missing grass ninja in our midst." Aika looks around. "Very good." A man slowly walks out of a tree. "I am Dashe. Former ninja of the grass country." He bowed. "Alright, he's a weakling you guys handle him." Aika walked back under the tree. "DON'T UNDERESTIMATE ME!!!" the man shouts. He wears tattered clothing and a few pouches with tools in them.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 27, 2009)

_Rin…_

With her lollipop in her mouth Rin walked behind the carriage for a moment she was mesmerized watching Goku’s tail flip gracefully from side to side.  After a moment she sighed and looked behind her and her own butt and slowly spun in a circle wondering how it would feel to have a tail.  “I bet it would be fun.  You could grab things…and touch things…and…and…”  Rin sighed then shrugged as she rushed forward not wanting to get to far behind.

“Why is there a man pulling the carriage?  Can’t she afford a horse?”  Rin asked pulling the lollipop from her mouth then looked at the carriage closely.  “Probably not…used all her money on the carriage.  OH!  I wonder if she would like a lollipop.  Would you like a lollipop Goku?  What flavor?  Which one?  What flavor do you think she would like?  Should I ask her or just get one out?  Cherry.  Everyone likes Cherries.  I bet she would like Cherry too.  Do you think she has a cherry one?  I know I still have a cherry…”  she begins to dig in her pouch.


_Kiya…_

“I can’t believe this…”  Kiya grumbled eyeing Dante.  “Teaching Shion things like that…”  she shakes her head trying to stay between Shion and the men and some women coming out of the buildings around them.  “Of all the stupid…missions…”  her eyes again move to Shion and she gives a groan.  “Something isn’t right.  What is wrong with me…”  Kiya slightly groaned again fighting the urge to get closer to Shion.  “Can we please get the hell out of here and deliver this thing!”


----------



## Vergil (Jul 28, 2009)

Dante watched as the blush slowly developed across Kiyas face and she kept glancing at Shion. "Yuri for me, yuri for you. I like pussy, you like it too!" Dante said and got walloped in the face again by Mio.

Mio sighed. "Well Dante, I' can't help you on this one. I have my own idiots to take care of. Minori? You have some spare time?" Mio asked.

"Oh please Minori say yes! I don't want any more child abuse. Oh woe is me. Woe I say..whoa!" Dante said as a kunai went flying through the air. Mio threw it but her accuracy had always been poor. The kunai somehow managed to fly off inches away from Dante's head and beside a tree. 

"Che.. was aiming for your feet." Mio said

"Don't throw things if you can't aim!" Dante said almost shitting himself and then looked at Mio as her eyes darkened. "Uh...crap...yeah we gotta run! Kiya Shion lets move out!"

Dante jumped away as some horny zombies came ever closer. The three ran, not waiting for Minori. "I hope Minori-san comes. I don't know how we're going to get through the gate." Shion said sprinting towards the only exit in Konoha. There were always a few people there but as soon as they got within 100metres of it a mass of people blocked their exit.

"Kiya, you got any ideas on how to get through 50 horny members of Konoha without getting bummed?"

*********************************

ZenKo

This shinobi actually looked dangerous, Zen thought. The stance was different, even things like how he positioned his pouches and the look in his eyes. All of it suggested he was experienced. 

"Man, this manhole looks pretty tough." Zen threw 4 kunai to test his reflexes, all aimed at vital spots. Cat like was the answer he jumped over the barrage, twisting through the air and landing on his feet. 

"Haha I always land on my feet. I've never been knocked down!" Dashe laughed, brimming with pride. 

"Well, Ko, that just sounds like a challenge to me!" Zen smiled and began analysing his stance.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 30, 2009)

_Rin…_

“Now where did I put the cherry…”  Rin mumbled scowling, still digging through her pouch.  “Cherry is the best I know I put more in there.”  It was then that her toe hit the rock causing her to tumble onto the road.  Her hands thrown out in front of her as the dust billowed up around her.  For a moment she just laid there stunned causing boy and his monkey to pause.  But, before Goku could say anything he heard her.  “Ahha!  I knew I had one!”  Rin grinned looking at the lollipop in her out stretched hand.  

“I hadn’t given it away yet!  Goku you can’t have my cherry today!  I’m going to give it to the lady!”  she jumped to her feet and rushed forward to the door of the carriage and jumped onto the step before pulling the curtain aside and shoving her hand inside.  “A lollipop for you mistress!”  Rin said excitedly.  A moment later she landed in a heap on the ground the carriage rolling away.  “Wow…she didn’t have to be so mean…”  Rin sat pouting then looked at her now empty hand.  


_Kiya…_

“Get away from?”  Kiya looked toward the gates and groaned.  “Go figure…” she looked around her and then back at Shion.  She licked her lips before shaking her head.  “No…no…no…gah…”  she groaned.  “Let me get you out of here.  So get on!”  Kiya called to Shion running toward her and changing form.  She leapt next to the girl and looked her tail swishing back and forth.  Shion looked at her for a moment then saw the crowd rushing forward before deciding to take what seemed to be the safer tactic and slid onto Kiya’s feline back.  A loud purr issued from her before she bounded for the gate.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 30, 2009)

Masato awaited at his house. "Ahh the life of a genin." He said laying on his bed. He did some hand seals and put his hand out like he was playing a violin. He seal instrument popped into his hand. He started to play. Do do do dooo Aweeeee, The music was slow and sad.
 "No one but my family has seen my instrument yet. Now those kids well know why my last name was music!" He started playing again he had no sheets of music it just was all at the top of his head.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 31, 2009)

"Why don't I ever get to ride you!?" Dante shouted as he chased Kiya. A stray hand caught onto Dante's leg. It belonged to rather attractive lady, followed by a few more. Apparently there was a photo shoot going on for a magazine and it featured the 5 hottest girls in Konoha. 

"Leave me! Save yourselves! I shall fend off these poor misguided things and try...try and endure the horrid tortures they have planned for me! Run Kiya!" Dante said as he got dragged furthher into the crowd.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 1, 2009)

Kuromeru walked down the street looking at all the people passing by, pitying them in their lives, their dept and their suffering. He spotted a bench and took a seat, staring at the sky he watched the clouds, his favoite hobby, the clouds were the one place that were the most natural. He brought his gaze down to the people walking past and closed his eyes. The smell, the sweat, he couldn't take it, Kuromeru got up and walked away dizzy. He still had yet to be assigned to a squad and so headed off to the hokage's building to ask to be part of a squad.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 1, 2009)

The Hokage

His name was Dude. That was his name and it was 50 days of community service for anyone who said otherwise. He sat in his office as the other clan leaders debated on sewage and tax and blah blah blah. He was in a bright flowerly T-shirt and bermuda shorts, on the balcony with his feet up. There was a desk load of paperwork but he didn't do it. He never did. It was just a freaking formality and one he couldn't get rid of. 

He had read them all, he was a bit of a genius after all. Speed reading champ 5 years running. Booyeah! but he couldn't be bothered signing it. If he had a problem with it then he'd talk to the people to fix it but on the whole shit was running smooth. That's cos he was the Dude.

Some kid was wandering out his office.

"Hey come in maaaan. I got a totally awesome thing for you to do. Aw dude this mission is sweeet baby!"


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Aug 1, 2009)

Kuromeru looked at the Hokage for a brief moment then walked in. "Yes, sir?" Outside Kuromeru looked normal and unfazed by Dude's...the Hokage's appearence. But inside he was twisting in pain at having to look upon this...thing. The bright colors hurt his eyes...and the smell. Kuromeru did not like this man, but he could tell he was a good man. Kuromeru wondered if Dude had a hard life growing up, he didn't doubt it, usually good people have troubled pasts.


----------



## Apprentice (Aug 1, 2009)

Ryu walked out of his home with an happy expression on his face. "Ryu were are you going". He ignored the sound of his little sisters voice as he closed the door behind him. He walked down away from his home to get around to the hokage Adminastration office. On the walk there he saw a mix of emotions through out the village. Happy, sad, blistful, and bashful. There was something unexpected around every corner.

now at the adminastrative office he simply jumps over the gate quick enough he's just a blur. Getting on the other side leaving a cloud of dust in his past. He entered the building and and stopped at the end of the stairs. "Ahhh, stairs". Ryu stated as he streched his legs. He dashed up the stairs moving his legs in rapid sucession. He stopped and slid in front of the door and immediatly stands up straight. He knocks on the door and slowly enters the room, seeing he had an apposintment to meet with the Hokage today. Ryu stuck his head in but didnt seem to have seen him. So he closes the door back and jumps out a window in the next room. He climbs up on roof and waits for the hokage's arrival.

Ryu didnt relize he didnt look past the person in Hokage's office. Though he shrugged his shoulders as if he didnt care. he didnt have time to wait fro him to talk to whomever. So, Ryu stood up and performed the nessecary hand seals > Ram,Snake,Tiger. Doing so two clones of Ryu apeared next to him in a poof. Ryu pointed to a clone and said "You go to the hokage's office".  The clone nodded and dashed nito the building and slowly entering the room standing beside the person he prevoiusly saw. 

Ryu looked at the other clone and said "Now you fight me". The clone nodded and switched into his gentle fist stance. "Gosh im tired of using the same old fighting styles". Ryu didnt switch into his gentle fist stance he just put his fist up and slid out his leg (like muay thai), Ryu then ativated his byakugan to see his opponents charka usage. 

The clone attacked first, dissappearing and coming up behind Ryu, the clone tried to strike Ryu in the back with his palm though Ryu ducked and spun his leg on the roof clipping the clones leg making him fall. Before the clone's impact it stuck his hand out and flipped over Ryu. Ryu still on the ground flipped back out of range. The clone threw shuriken but ryu easily blocked them. Ryu and his clone were in an instense battle on the roof, while his other clone waited for him to be spoken to by the hokage.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 4, 2009)

Yuki grins, seeing the medium sized wolf, she ties a bright orange bandana on her head, “Ye listenin’ t’ me, aye?” she says in a pirate like voice to the wolf, “Lets’s go ya’ wench, know the lass is ready. Arrr.” She says to Tsubaki as Yuki and Hanajima begin to walk with the dogs.
____________

Doragon shakes her head at Tora, “You little idiot.  We will search the forest nearby, but stay close…” She said.

“Hey Thag, why don’t we have-” A bandit says with a psychotic grin.

“I can handle any brat on my own.” A large bandit growls, a elk skull on his head.

“Well, I was just thinking to cause trouble.” The first bandit says in a whining tone, just as Tora’s foot shifts, making a loud crunch noise, a loud squeak alerted the bandits.

“What was that!?  Whisper!  Summon the-…” The large bandit yells before being cut off by the other.

“I don’t think that’s the best idea, we don’t know their strength so far.” 

“Tora you idiot!” Doragon growls, spinning around, her right arm falling out of her pocket, and with the momentum, she smacks Tora across the face, “Right, Mia…you excelled in Genjutsu, am I correct…?  And Tora…Okay.  Mia set a genjutsu, then Tora, knock them out while they’re…no, tie them up.” Doragon says, giving Tora about twenty feet of metal wire, then nodding at Mia.

“Gunna have to do it myself then.” The large bandit says, stepping forward the girls.
_____________

“C’mon bastard.” Inka growls toward the boy as the girls and the badger begin to walk towards their destination.


----------



## Tsubaki (Aug 8, 2009)

“Lets’s go ya’ wench, know the lass is ready. Arrr.” Yuki says to Tsubaki as they begin to walk with the dogs.
Tsubaki grinned. "Let's go then.", she replied with raised voice. Tsubaki already started to like Yuki. She was... open and... Well.
"Ichi is so light, I could carry him." Hanajima said. "You think the Inuzuka guy will be mad if I carry him?"
"Shut up already.", Tsubaki said angrily. "Carry him if you if you want to and face the consequences."
"Okay!", Hanajima yelled happily and cuddled the dogie.


----------

